# Post the last thing you laughed at online



## Picklepaige (Sep 13, 2018)

My favorite Youtuber explains why Jurassic World 2 is SO BAD in a brutal takedown.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

Can't share it here, but search "Peepoodo" on YouTube


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Can't share it here, but search "Peepoodo" on YouTube


Lmao The french and theyre love of animation and comfortable sexuality.
Youngsters turn away and dont look this up. You degenerates, go nuts.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 13, 2018)

CC for Eng subtitles


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Reiv (Sep 13, 2018)

old.reddit.com: Hour 11... Withdrawal sets in • r/grandorder


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 17, 2018)

Just watch it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039235223806926848


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2018)

Furries.


----------



## pippi (Sep 17, 2018)

My coworker was asking what I was bringing to our potluck and I JUST SO HAPPENED to scroll past this picture on facebook of brownie rolls and I showed her and she got really mad at me and started yelling to everyone that I was showing her shit.  she did not read the caption and I was crying laughing too hard to explain it was not actual turds.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 24, 2018)

Just saw these in a meme discord


Spoiler: Page stretch


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Sep 24, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>


----------



## modfox (Sep 24, 2018)

mean while my fav youtuber gives me some laughs


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 24, 2018)

I've been looking at too much prequel memes.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 25, 2018)

Uh... OK but don't judge me for my sense of humor


----------



## Irhileth (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 25, 2018)

I laughed at the info that the Spanish group "Las Ketchup" was formed by Tomatito's daughters and one of their albums is called "Hijas del Tomate" (Tomato's Daughters)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Juju-z (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Aibiki (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 26, 2018)

Not sure why it made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## motty4206969 (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3DFDw6atF%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D482


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


noice


----------



## Alondight (Sep 26, 2018)

I've weird taste in memes


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I've weird taste in memes
> View attachment 42118


Aaaaaaaand @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 26, 2018)

Also @WarriorWhispers because Florida


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I've weird taste in memes
> View attachment 42118





https://imgur.com/2L6nsHd


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I've weird taste in memes
> View attachment 42118


Translation
I control the dust, you are nothing to me


----------



## Nihles (Sep 26, 2018)

this map of my home state. I'm in the 'pilots' section, at least. I am in a  strange state of simultaneously loving where I live and having 0 pride in my community.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 26, 2018)

This is Danger Dave levels of comedic slapstick education


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> My favorite Youtuber explains why Jurassic World 2 is SO BAD in a brutal takedown.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2018)

Never gets old.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 27, 2018)

I made a dumb comment to myself on Twitter about being gay in furry hell and that was enough to get me straight to wheezing like a dork :v


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks @HistoricalyIncorrect!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Thanks @HistoricalyIncorrect!


Wait what? What open beta?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Sweet holy moth-er of memes! There is a light but no end of the tunnel with those things!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Sweet holy moth-er of memes! There is a light but no end of the tunnel with those things!


It's a trend I can totally get behind


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a trend I can totally get behind



Like moths to lamps, the people of the internet flocked blindly to the trend of moth memes, unaware of the danger that they posed.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Like moths to lamps, the people of the internet flocked blindly to the trend of moth memes, unaware of the danger that they posed.




 

 
Kids these days! We knew to be afraid of moths in my day! *shakes cane from rocking chair on porch*


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 28, 2018)

yes


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2018)

And, I will never stop laughing at this:






I literally just have to think about it and I start laughing like a hyena.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> View attachment 42423



I JUST SCROLLED UP OH MY GOD I'M DYING.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2018)

Homestuck Official | Webcomics by Andrew Hussie
I'm gonna ruin your life.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 30, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>





HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>








I'M FUCKING DYING.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Was feeling kinda depressed, glad I accidentally clicked on this thread


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Was feeling kinda depressed, glad I accidentally clicked on this thread


Well good I am now terrified with those moth meme posts.........


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Well good I am now terrified with those moth meme posts.........


More where those came from......( ͡ಠ ͜ʖ ͡ಠ)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 30, 2018)

I saw this marvelous pun online!... But, I didn't have a good meme image to go with it... _Soooooooooo_, I made one!

Briefly stated, what's an acorn?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2018)

I was watching some recorded live stream and that girl behind the bed is so amazing (bottom camera woman's daughter) <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

I might have a problem with these.....


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 30, 2018)

OMG, what's up with all the moths?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi everyone! It's Majira!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 1, 2018)

*Triggered feminazis*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 1, 2018)

0:17 when you step on 2 Legos


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D480%3Bid%3DQoLaIiW%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D854


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

my fucking facebook account


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 1, 2018)

This is long, but it left me dying laughing.


----------



## DivinePrince (Oct 1, 2018)

I was watching How Not to Summon A Demon Lord. I unfortunately can't link it because it's inappropriate for the forums. :L


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 2, 2018)

This is where my username came from


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Inpw (Oct 2, 2018)

Moth memes are out of control.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2018)

@Infrarednexus The humanity. D:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The humanity. D:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

I thought this was fake but it's an actual story! 
www.telegraph.co.uk: British parrot missing for four years returns speaking Spanish


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 3, 2018)

@Infrarednexus Have you seen the movie Paulie?  It's exactly this story.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 4, 2018)

Any of those "if you remember [insert 90s early 2000s thing] your childhood was awesome" deals.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 4, 2018)

These moth memes are getting out of control and I love it.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 4, 2018)

This video tickled me in ways I can't explain.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 5, 2018)

51-49

The last time I laughed this much was back in late 2016 :V


----------



## BunBunArt (Oct 5, 2018)

Tasukete.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 5, 2018)

Barely even human


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 5, 2018)

Dolphins are incredibly playful and friendly creatures, and love to interact with other animals. This one found a small puffer to play around with, but evidently the fish does not seem to be enjoying himself.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Inpw (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 8, 2018)

I haven’t decided on a Halloween costume yet, but if I were more brave, I would totally get some people together and do this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## pippi (Oct 8, 2018)

This made me laugh at work and then made everyone I showed it to laugh.


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Taku (Oct 9, 2018)

Not the last thing, but the last thing to make me laugh uncontrollably for like twenty minutes


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 9, 2018)

Its funny because foxes.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 13, 2018)

*here have a brand new one*


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 16, 2018)

The new Warhammer 2 Total War DLC is worth a few memes based on its trailer alone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2018)

Youtube is down. Tbats funny!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 17, 2018)

da


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## fourur (Oct 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


 okay tu gagne "high fave"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


This is the most thing I have ever in my entire.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 19, 2018)

For a "Danger Dave" learning experience on electrical safety:






I still don't know how this guy is still alive.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Must be Russia. :V


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 20, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> For a "Danger Dave" learning experience on electrical safety:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"it's as if somebody is stabbing your finger, but the blade doesn't stop there, it keeps going through your veins untill it reaches your heart...I love it."
Best part XD!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>



Well, it's not wrong


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 22, 2018)

Yumus said:


> View attachment 44981


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 23, 2018)

That's fuckin' accurate tho.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 23, 2018)

me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 24, 2018)

most british thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## DRizzle01201 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 25, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055512795758891008


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 25, 2018)

I also like mouthwatering isometric superintendent hamburgers


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053715796785090560


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 27, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056251952667992065


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055937925161066502


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 29, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


>



I have a DJI Mavic and a S&W M&P 9mm......

Hold my beer


----------



## Astus (Oct 29, 2018)

Fur Affinity Forums


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2018)

*lenny face*


----------



## Polaris (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 31, 2018)

Spoiler






















Smashing!


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 3, 2018)

I like my neck un-broken, but... This looks like so much fun.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

"_Now, you might groom the bride"



 _


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> "_Now, you might groom the bride"
> _



please tell me thats a meme picture...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> please tell me thats a meme picture...



Sorry but it's real. 
They are a couple from Texas that recently got married in Las Vegas 




 
Hope this pic makes you feel better


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Sorry but it's real.
> They are a couple from Texas that recently got married in Las Vegas
> 
> View attachment 46413
> Hope this pic makes you feel better



Daw, iz a cute easter pupper :>


----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Polaris said:


>


i laughed way too hard at that.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm going to burn in a very special level of hell.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 4, 2018)

Second picture:  It's @whyt31


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 5, 2018)

> November and the rest are a wonderful person and I probably wouldn't have to go back and see if they mated.





> Mating season is over and I don't have a nice person who can be used as a whole new world record.


Some of last posts from Let your Phone do the Talking. I always laugh with that thread ;P


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 46608


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a trend I can totally get behind


This was the first one in this thread that gave me a good chuckle


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> View attachment 42424 View attachment 42425
> Kids these days! We knew to be afraid of moths in my day! *shakes cane from rocking chair on porch*


My #1 childhood fear


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


OKAY NOW THE REPETITION IS GETTING TO ME


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> This video tickled me in ways I can't explain.


Give me the keys and the ring, this is my new husband


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


>


HURGUSBURGUS!!!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


This makes me so happy


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Sorry but it's real.
> They are a couple from Texas that recently got married in Las Vegas
> 
> View attachment 46413
> Hope this pic makes you feel better


I think they look adorable together! I would love a fursuit wedding, but only if it's separate from my real wedding


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 46531


The boi in the middle bout to drop some sick rhymez


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


>



This video is fake by the way. 

If you haven't watched 'captain dissilusion' before it's a fun channel made by a special effects expert dressing up as his camp superhero alter-ego.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This video is fake by the way.
> 
> If you haven't watched 'captain dissilusion' before it's a fun channel made by a special effects expert dressing up as his camp superhero alter-ego.


I LAUGHED AT THE MANS GIBBERISH! NOT THE LIGHTNING


----------



## lofiFlavors (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 8, 2018)

Not making this political, just sharing this for people who've never seen the beautiful chaos of the commons. It's a trainwreck, you can't look away.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2018)

www.marinecorpstimes.com: Two Marine pilots grounded pending investigation into sky penis flight pattern


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 9, 2018)

this meme kills me


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 10, 2018)

#sjinittowinit


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Fowler Wolf (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 12, 2018)

If I feel bad for anyone here, it'd be the driver. Also apparently this happens a lot, guess that's 40+ years of use for you.






I mean god, 6 hours of that all the way from Penzance.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 12, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 47270







Tax:


----------



## Polaris (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Yav (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D180%3Bid%3D3z7C7Rj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D374


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 14, 2018)

_Tiny violin
_


https://imgur.com/id%3DWN2oBOJ%3Btype%3Dalbum


I have no idea if this is working, it's being weird.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 15, 2018)

I am sorry


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 16, 2018)

https://imgur.com/szAN4PJ


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 16, 2018)

Reaction on this tas video is funny.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 19, 2018)

Guifrog said:


>



I died.

This isn't funny but I wanted to post it somewhere:






Damn, Benedict and his puppy eyes. <3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Ik it’s old, but I completely forgot about this, so is funny again to me :u


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)

Sadly I can't post a picture of your mom because the mods would ban you for it. :3


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)

Sometimes my sis calls me just to reenact this. Because it's so good damn funny to us


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 20, 2018)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bp91lJpHFkk/


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 21, 2018)

The Loch Ness monster is actually an elephant using his trunk as a snorkel


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064568778631999488


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 21, 2018)

Brad Williams





If you have never watched Brad Williams, you need to watch him. He is hilarious, he's got great stories, and he's right about one thing: midgets are happiness!


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2018)

Some Thanksgiving humor for you


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 22, 2018)

Someone on a furry discord server sent this to me. Was the main thing I laughed at today.


Spoiler: Contains Vore


----------



## linkmaster647 (Nov 23, 2018)

the entire stream of mrfatguy on paper mario ttyd google translate edition......
alot of innuendos are made..... and the best one:
Koops (to Koopy) "I know but..... I want to be hard..... For you....."


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm laughing at this far more than I should.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 28, 2018)

I saw this and loved it.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 28, 2018)

Some XCOM-related humour


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2018)

You, ya dope.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 1, 2018)

@Cheez it be like that some times


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2018)

@Infrarednexus the world's strangest terrorist right there


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 4, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068268955423379456


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 4, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>


broken.img.jpg


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 5, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> broken.img.jpg


Fixed.

Tax:


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 5, 2018)

I ship it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> View attachment 49277


It's funny and sad because it's true.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Renneon (Dec 6, 2018)

(please just take a moment to imagine this monstrosity ( or should i say masterpiece ? hard to tell )  passing you on the highway XD )


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 6, 2018)

Renneon said:


> (please just take a moment to imagine this monstrosity ( or should i say masterpiece ? hard to tell )  passing you on the highway XD )


----------



## Renneon (Dec 7, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>


OMG this is terrifying :'DDD


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 7, 2018)

Renneon said:


> OMG this is terrifying :'DDD


The sequel has a "Mini-Me" Thomas.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Asteriallya (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Twpsyn (Dec 7, 2018)

Apparently this makes people hungry, too.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jokes on them, I don't live in an apartment. Ha!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2018)

*Ho Ho Ho!*


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Tovey (Dec 9, 2018)

...well, it made _me_ laugh anyway.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 9, 2018)

Tovey said:


> ...well, it made _me_ laugh anyway.


The funny thing is that an episode of the TV series confirmed that DK can be weakened by shaving. Shaving just the top of his head made him weak enough to be overpowered by K. Rool's minions.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Twpsyn (Dec 9, 2018)

Furries would laugh at this, right?


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Charrburn (Dec 12, 2018)

I know this is old and that it's not okay to laugh at something as horrible as this but I just can't stop laughing at how nobody realised what was going on. XD


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 13, 2018)

This is a group of Indonesian vigilantes dressed as the Akatsuki organization from Naturo.
They work alongside the police and try to keep the streets safe.

Pretty cool but goofy


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## MethidMan (Dec 13, 2018)

This.






It's more sad than funny though because...you know.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 14, 2018)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BrSj498l_fO/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## skize (Dec 15, 2018)

I saw this banner ad right here on FA. The idea that my tax dollars might have went  towards creating this delightful animation filled me with joy.

Would I bang an eagle without health insurance? Would I?!?


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Tattorack (Dec 15, 2018)

I laughed so hard at this today!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2018)

Rehabilitating Mr. Wiggles, opening comic, 1999:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## MAN_BURD (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 17, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D960%3Bid%3D0SinFqd%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 17, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


>


----------



## Arko90 (Dec 17, 2018)

I laugh so hard at this, I shouldn’t but I see myself how I coughed when I was a kid XDD


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## BlueGrrr (Dec 18, 2018)

I just had to make a bid XD
(And before we get into a screaming match I don't actually believe a human soul can be 'sold', certainly not via ebay for £10 to a slighlty tipsy furry sat in their fluffy slippers....it just made me lol to see someone doing it.....sober me is going to not be happy)



(edit: for drunken funk spelling errors)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074665527770079233


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

A British parrot with a very fowl mouth


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## HollowedDen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 29, 2018)

I love the Chin Reviews XD


----------



## Lopaw (Dec 29, 2018)

Was sent to me on discord but the concept was that funny


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

We were having too much fun with this last night.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 30, 2018)

Me the Canadian and my Brit friend (Doggo) preformed a prank on some Americans.
Technically according to my sleep schedule, this would be my day.





Before that, I was laughing at this:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 30, 2018)

HH is a gift from God


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Jan 4, 2019)

@Infrarednexus 

You probably did not see this one coming.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> @Infrarednexus
> 
> You probably did not see this one coming.
> 
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh deer!


ftfy


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

An oldie, but it still makes me laugh.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## SmolSammichOwO (Jan 5, 2019)

10:14 - the end of the video

I watched this video before but I watched it again with one of my friends who said they haven't seen it yet in a discord call.
Long story short, I wasn't laughing as hard as I was in the video but we were both laughing really hard


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ftfyView attachment 51253


Deer oh deer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


6 degrees of seperation!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Jan 7, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>


Your post


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 7, 2019)

One of the most horribly funny run-on sentences I have ever heard:


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## furryswag (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## JinxiFox (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Jan 10, 2019)

I just have so many questions about this picture:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 10, 2019)

^ can't get this one to embed


----------



## idekam (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

I actually enjoy wonderwall, but this made me lose it anyways


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## VileTypos (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## rekcerW (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 13, 2019)

I was searching for some forró dancing related gif (that's a rhythm from my region) and then






Well, I think that's quite accurate!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh hey they made an action figure of me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## furryswag (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Older generations trying to understand whats cool is like making contact with aliens, lol.


----------



## Julen (Jan 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>





so here I was

watching one of my Online lectures at midnight, as one does

and then

out of the deepest pit of hell

this shit comes into screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never felt so fucking done with life in general, and the urge to bash my fucking teacher's head in.


I can understand that,

but not in fucking uni

I had to sell a lung to be able to pay for this


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jan 15, 2019)

Originally saw this on reddit, idk why but it made me lol irl so hard.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 15, 2019)

Bink said:


> Originally saw this on reddit, idk why but it made me lol irl so hard.



I don't know what's worse, the Hobbit feet or the solid blue feet. They are so weird


----------



## Bink (Jan 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know what's worse, the Hobbit feet or the solid blue feet. They are so weird


Right!? It's one of those wtf things  that just caught me so much by surprise my first reaction was uncontrollable laughter X'D


----------



## Alondight (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 16, 2019)

wait... it was this XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


MIND BLOWN


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 17, 2019)

One for the Australians. 

Just saw a guy get offended at the word “bloke” in the comments on Facebook. Lol!


----------



## Alondight (Jan 17, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> One for the Australians.
> 
> Just saw a guy get offended at the word “bloke” in the comments on Facebook. Lol!


That reminded me of this


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 18, 2019)

You’ve gone and activated my trap card, I tell ya what.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 19, 2019)

Space Hitler


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 19, 2019)

(For context - Russian post service invested several million dollars in developing a prototype drone for delivering parcels, with grand opening and stuff; only for said drone to violently crash into a wall)


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> (For context - Russian post service invested several million dollars in developing a prototype drone for delivering parcels, with grand opening and stuff; only for said drone to violently crash into a wall)


Money well *stifled laugh* spent! *explodes laughing*


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)

Currently watching "hackers" and this scene just cracks me up:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> -Monsters-


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 20, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bs0OAGBntWY/


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jan 20, 2019)

x’3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086419897423405056


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2019)

J


TacomaTheDeer said:


>


Jesus!!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 21, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>



I lost my shit at "I'm using tilt controls"


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 52533



Not sure if I want a corn dog or a dachshund.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>


OMG I PEED MY PANTS SO HARD THIS IS SO TERRIFYING!!!!!!
Also here is my funny


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Aibiki (Jan 23, 2019)

Dang it Seel. 
And the cursed audio is going to be stuck in my head for a while.


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 23, 2019)

Man, I love reaction memes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2019)

Aibiki said:


> Dang it Seel.
> And the cursed audio is going to be stuck in my head for a while.



The hell did I just watch?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071829286536036352


----------



## Alondight (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Dongding (Jan 24, 2019)

[NSFW] Shakira's solution to world hunger - GIF on Imgur

and


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D474%3Bid%3D3aaqrg7%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D844


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 24, 2019)

*CALCIUM DREAM
CALCIUM DREAM
CALCIUM DREAM
CALCIUM DREAM*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## Bink (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Link, 100 years before the calamity.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh and yes! The best comedy out there!


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jan 25, 2019)

I stepped over a hilarious story while searching the Internet for furry porn
www.nofap.com: The "Furry Fandom": One of Porn's Most Dangerous Weapons
I hope it's not true. Anyway it made my day.

I swear I didn't write it, I'm by far not that good at trolling.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Unexpected (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Fucking love the Japanese guys' face like "..The fuck is this LOON doing?"

Also:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucking love the Japanese guys' face like "..The fuck is this LOON doing?"
> 
> Also:


It's not funny! You're measuring system is evil! 

Also


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's not funny! You're measuring system is evil!
> 
> Also


I love this meme bot, man. 10/10.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 25, 2019)

I feel so bad for laughing at this. Not my screenshot btw, just saying.


Spoiler


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088919493550718976


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jan 26, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088919493550718976


You mean like this?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088837963885223936


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 26, 2019)

I especially loved the one it gave for my sign (Scorpion in Debt)


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Patchclaws (Jan 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796059981338451968


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## rekcerW (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## j-leo (Jan 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089005267071717377


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

@Infrarednexus I've also noticed if you rapidly change shows on netflix that it keeps the description of the old show. 

Sometimes makes for a confusing description.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry if this is too dark but I haven't laughed so hard in a while


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 29, 2019)

Which one of you funny guys did this? This had to be done on purpose


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)

The Muppets seem to be working on a Mad Max adaptation. I hope it's better than Bladerunner remake by Sesame Street


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 53290



When I helped out at a charity shop people were doing that all the time. 

The items weren't even that expensive and the proceeds were going to a good cause.


----------



## Unexpected (Jan 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> When I helped out at a charity shop people were doing that all the time.
> 
> The items weren't even that expensive and the proceeds were going to a good cause.



Yeah. I work in retail, and I've caught people doing this before as well. All I've done is deny the sale, and call a manage if the customer starts getting hot over it. Never called the police on a customer for that.

The French sure are weird.

--//--//--






_How Disappointing_


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Its really funny but also a mood


----------



## MissNook (Jan 30, 2019)

Unexpected said:


> Yeah. I work in retail, and I've caught people doing this before as well. All I've done is deny the sale, and call a manage if the customer starts getting hot over it. Never called the police on a customer for that.
> 
> The French sure are weird.



Well the thing is, you should check the real news and not look at some quick meme. The guy actually did it twice and did not change the price tag, he used the fruit scales to have a working barcode and went to the automatic checkout when there was nobody around (it works just with checking the similarity between the barcode and the weight of the product). And he had already resold the first PS4 to 100€ when he was caught doing a second attempt. Aaaand it was a suspended sentence.
So well not believing without checking can be nice ^^ (if not I would think that all americans shoot at tornado and can't answer simple geographic question)

And here's the last thing that made me laugh ^^


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Leaked footage of bayonetta 3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


 Kate von Disease in a nutshell


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 30, 2019)

This little masterpiece of a concept album never fails to amuse me


----------



## Alondight (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jan 31, 2019)

I hate when this happens


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2019)

Poop socks?


----------



## Alondight (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Poop socks?


yeah you know, the socks you use when it's urgent and the bathroom is occupied


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Alondight said:


> yeah you know, the socks you use when it's urgent and the bathroom is occupied


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2019)

Alondight said:


> yeah you know, the socks you use when it's urgent and the bathroom is occupied


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Jan 31, 2019)

Don’t hate me XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jan 31, 2019)

well so today I learned that poop socks are not as commonplace as I thought


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 1, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D544%3Bid%3Dg2uxQHg%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Omfg! I think I just pulled an ab!!!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 53536 View attachment 53537 View attachment 53538 View attachment 53539


probably my favorite DS meme, lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091040072156278784


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Feb 2, 2019)

I literally have no sense of humor anymore


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Feb 2, 2019)

Why furries are a thing of only last few generations?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Don’t hate me XD


Nah. The video is garbage and is one of the reasons Furries get flak in the first place. The sheer lack of self-awareness.


----------



## Bink (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090719924576796676


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 3, 2019)

This confirms my strange humor


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 4, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


"Only King Mickey can open the door to the realm of darkness."


----------



## Darin Waller (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## TabbyTomCat (Feb 4, 2019)

I have no idea how (un)reliable 4chan stories are. If it really happen then man can have fun at conventions. I would really enjoyed that hotel corridor chase. He should had know that weed doesn't get along with alcohol.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 5, 2019)

Every action has a reaction


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## BunBunArt (Feb 5, 2019)

I still...HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


>


"I set it on fire so you could get here".
#LonelyOutInTheWoods

Also:


----------



## Keefur (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 6, 2019)

BIG THINK


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Feb 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


HEY! Reeee Spoilers :s. I’m still reading through the first “tome” of A Game of Thrones.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This confirms my strange humor


Oh please!


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 6, 2019)

I can’t help but laugh at this every time I see it.


Spoiler: “The Last Jedi”


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 7, 2019)

I just played this in Words With Friends - I'm Dying...

The points


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 7, 2019)

And


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not that desperate!! Do you have an angelfish?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I'm not that desperate!! Do you have an angelfish?View attachment 54135



Those fish must have seen some weird things in their time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 8, 2019)

Found this while looking for Fatality screens




And for some reason, this came up in the same search


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 9, 2019)

He simply wants some good fucking food


----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 9, 2019)

Because Roze Tico action figures are not selling:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 9, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Because Roze Tico action figures are not selling:
> 
> View attachment 54253


Oh God, isn't this crap like +200 dollarinos?


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Oh God, isn't this crap like +200 dollarinos?


Yep, and Entertainment Planet is trying to get rid of its stock of these particular action figures this way, because very few people actually want them and they're clogging up inventory space.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> View attachment 54251
> 
> -Bepis-


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mewmento (Feb 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 54338



Oh my.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 54338



Bowser is the princess Mario needed all along T.T


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 10, 2019)

Always Kéké XD


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

Behold the power of my stand!!
「ＦＲＩＥＮＤ ＬＩＫＥ ＭＥ」


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 54338



Well then forget ya Peach of shit. Hope you're having fun in the fucking JUNGLE ya bish. Ooh! Ooh! - Mario

ps. Bowser's cake IS better


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 11, 2019)

And


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 12, 2019)

And they hated him, because he spoke the truth.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> And they hated him, because he spoke the truth.



When actually it was because he was a scumbag.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>





That bitch with the shirt saying "Vaccines cause SIDS" likely doesn't know shit about what SIDS actually is, let alone the fact that children who die of SIDS are not old enough to be receiving vaccines in the first place.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>



That was.. I cried a little. Excuse me.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 13, 2019)

Medievally wholesome,


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't stop laughing at this! What is wrong with me?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Feb 14, 2019)

Idk wtf this is or how exactly I found it, but I’m dying x’3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 14, 2019)

Where can I get one of these? Just asking for a friend hahaha


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2019)

@bhutrflai okay the bottom right one got me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## rabbitears (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Feb 15, 2019)

God I love these memes


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## CatTheHyena (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## skybel (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Feb 17, 2019)

I have let out the ugliest laugh ever.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

The woody the woodpecker 2018 series


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 18, 2019)

I know Jojo-posting can get annoying but fug... this one is pretty good


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## MissNook (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't know why but each time I saw those birds' face they make me laugh XD
It was done by one of the FA member by the way: Fiorabeast ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Watch the second one, can't seem to get it by itself

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086738059633311745


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069045449380818945


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005555741153902592


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Woke up to see my friend texted me this. I have no words. <:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D1296%3Bid%3DzgZDDxi%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D1296%3Bid%3DzgZDDxi%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


Oh my, there's a version with sound XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Twpsyn (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## MethidMan (Feb 20, 2019)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


>


 Pretty good, if it had a road roller it would be perfect


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## TabbyTomCat (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm not going to anime con. It's way too cringy for me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

TabbyTomCat said:


> I'm not going to anime con. It's way too cringy for me.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)

This made me laugh.....and other stuff.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Beetlejuice. He's such a legend


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Also this one got me XD


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

I enjoy returning to the classics.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092801097780129793


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I really love stupid movies


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 25, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Leaked footage of Cynthia (Gen4 Champion) as a child.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## NightTripper (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 26, 2019)

This makes me giggle far more than it should.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## David Drake (Feb 26, 2019)

I am a huge Kingdom Hearts fan and this is not 100% accurate in detail but damn if I didn't lose my breath from laughing so much.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 1, 2019)

Comedy in story-telling form.  A little long but worth it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2019)

RAW.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> RAW.


i no joke was watching this 5 minutes ago wtffffff


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 3, 2019)

If by "hits blunt" you mean, barely hits joint, holds smoke in mouth and blows it out. Pathetic. 

Educational and funny.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



There's a bizarre number of references in support of  paedophiles on that. O_e

Cursed


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a bizarre number of references in support of  paedophiles on that. O_e
> 
> Cursed


Not the kind of jacket I'd recommend wearing....


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Jesus blesses you with his nose tentacles.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

I've recently become addicted to True Facts About. Enjoy.


----------



## TheSkyeIsBrightBlue (Mar 4, 2019)

This image is either the best to ever grace my eyes or a curse and I'm still not sure which


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> I've recently become addicted to True Facts About. Enjoy.


 <3 Zefrank


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## dathazelnutboi (Mar 4, 2019)

best laugh I've had in years uwu


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102999355538194432


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 6, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102999355538194432


It seems the North Koreans are also trying to infiltrate and recruit furries


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 6, 2019)

Me playing against my boyfriend!

I'M DYING!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, yes, not new…


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 7, 2019)

This one was pretty popular last year here in Mexico, have you guys seen it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> This one was pretty popular last year here in Mexico, have you guys seen it?


Clean boi. 
He needs a rinsing tho.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

"Four billion tons of white bullshit".


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> "Four billion tons of white bullshit".


He got punished for defying nature itself, what a trooper


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

@GarthTheWereWolf Reminds me of Yotam perel


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Mar 7, 2019)

I swear guys, I'm not gay


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 8, 2019)

I


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NightTripper (Mar 9, 2019)

Beautiful culture shock at it's finest. Jonathon Ross X Hard Gay!


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 10, 2019)

All of you?

*Dabs on the haters*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Mar 10, 2019)

This is the funniest thing I have ever seen


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Keo the Catbee (Mar 10, 2019)

Spoiler: A really offensive meme


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Mar 11, 2019)

Picklepaige said:


> My favorite Youtuber explains why Jurassic World 2 is SO BAD in a brutal takedown.



Politics are often very divisive by it's very nature.
Sometimes, politicians earn it-


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> Sometimes, politicians earn it-


Really can't believe I hear some of this stupid shit in the States now. I've been hearing this kind of stupid shit in Greece for years now. Take a look at the idiot in Athens (tsipras Greek PM) who tried to take on Europe and now is the joke of Europe.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 11, 2019)

Furry Cringe Compilations on YouTube


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Mar 11, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> Really can't believe I hear some of this stupid shit in the States now. I've been hearing this kind of stupid shit in Greece for years now. Take a look at the idiot in Athens (tsipras Greek PM) who tried to take on Europe and now is the joke of Europe.


I have to dig deeper behind the people shown in your video, and the context they present/ed to truly appreciate what you're sharing.
Global politics is an even bigger bowl of steaming *BLEEP*, and I'm certainly no expert on that topic!  :-D
Suffice it to say-
I haven't seen one single example of socialism or any form of governmental control over it's citizenry, ending well for the People that have to exist under such constraints.
I can see the value of educated, knowledgeable 'Government' (yes, I'm aware of just how hypocritical that concept seems), stepping-in and preventing harmful practices.  From child labor, unfair housing, polluting the environment, etc..

It is a balancing act, and one that is rarely achieved.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> I have to dig deeper behind the people shown in your video, and the context they present/ed to truly appreciate what you're sharing.
> Global politics is an even bigger bowl of steaming *BLEEP*, and I'm certainly no expert on that topic!  :-D
> Suffice it to say-
> I haven't seen one single example of socialism or any form of governmental control over it's citizenry, ending well for the People that have to exist under such constraints.
> ...


Here I'll pm you a response to not throw this thread off topic =p


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 11, 2019)

I cant find the post but there was a story on reddit of an april fools joke that killed me.

So one guy wants to prank his friend, so he puts an add on craigslist that he is hiring a wookie impersonator for a movie he is making. The instructions said to "call my number then make the wookie noise and hang up and if i like your impression i will call you back." 
Well he gave his friends phone number.
Months later he forgot about the prank and his friend eventually complained about his weird phone call problem... and he was told it was a prank.
xD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 11, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> View attachment 56704


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Omg this one is really dark XD


Spoiler: Dark


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 11, 2019)

This:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> This:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
*breathe out, breathe in*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 11, 2019)

also this:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



omg it's shaped like a my little pony thats terrible, and amazing at the same time...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Oh Anubis-senpai, please weigh my heart and soul... But please be gentle!!! UwU


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 12, 2019)

OWO


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2019)

I can't watch this scene without thinking of this fucking post, it just pops into my head randomly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2019)

also this add on:


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 12, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> OWO



Holy shit the end I havent laughed that hard in a while


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

For those who will get this XD


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 14, 2019)

So weird and wtf but just had me dying XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106635573207261184


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 15, 2019)

It's the perfect combo of something true and funny at the same time.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2019)

This is a kid's TV show being broadcast in the UK right now.

They're probably accidentally making furries.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a kid's TV show being broadcast in the UK right now.
> 
> They're probably accidentally making furries.



Now that's what I call a quality kids TV show


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 16, 2019)

My mornings summarized


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Now that's what I call a quality kids TV show
> View attachment 57164



Serious post, we all know that socks are actually the best option here.




Hmmm...I'm wondering actually whether that image I posted on the last page is a fan-parody rather than the actual show, since the logo has been changed from 'telletoon' to 'titty toon'.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Serious post, we all know that socks are actually the best option here.


Only if the toes are separated


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## artichuka (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2019)

Here, probably still knowledge of the cartoon is not enough


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Mar 19, 2019)

@Fallowfox


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 19, 2019)

This never fails to make me laugh!
GHOSCHBUSCHTERRRRRR!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 21, 2019)

Logic end


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 21, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> Logic end


Errror 404? IIRC it's mean just "can't find <something> to show, so there is a stropgap".


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> View attachment 57666



On the subject of Sausage party, I tried watching that with my brother and I couldn't even make it through the opening song, because it was so bad.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of Sausage party, I tried watching that with my brother and I couldn't even make it through the opening song, because it was so bad.



My friend got me to go see that movie cause he thought it was just amazing. 

So I went with him to see it and I’ve questioned his taste in movies ever since.  

Probably one of the top worst movies I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> My friend got me to go see that movie cause he thought it was just amazing.
> 
> So I went with him to see it and I’ve questioned his taste in movies ever since.
> 
> Probably one of the top worst movies I’ve ever seen.



I was expecting so much more from a movie based around a dick joke. x3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 23, 2019)

Allsup's Jordan Peterson impersonation:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Mar 24, 2019)

OH MY GOD DOGE NO!!!!!!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 24, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


>


_"What do you mean by _「Ｓｈｅｅｒ Ｈｅａｒｔ Ａｔｔａｃｋ 」_has no weakness!? It just got defeated by Koichi!! WHAT WERE THEY THINKING!!?"


 _


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## SheppardKiller (Mar 28, 2019)

The perfect excuse XD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111036289103659009


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 29, 2019)

Seasons of husky owner:


 




 


P.S. Source.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Mar 29, 2019)

Idk whether to shake my head disapprovingly or not. I cant decide through this laughter in any case x'3


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

Bink said:


> Idk whether to shake my head disapprovingly or not. I cant decide through this laughter in any case x'3



The first time this person uploaded the video they didn't censor any of the porn and they got a youtube strike. x3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Me irl


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Me irl
> View attachment 58291



They didn't have him saying Ay caramba?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They didn't have him saying Ay caramba?


That catchphrase is from the official show, that pic is from the Latin American expanded lore


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

As a gay, I can confirm. Y'all are just hella gay.





Ignore the fact it can be political and just enjoy what the meme strives for. Which is to be funny.





Now for some Brexit and Article 13 memes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Lorim (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 29, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvepAdZAkdl/


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 58372


Dog:


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111892343668367360


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111892343668367360


Loki done faked his death again... he pretty busy post-snap then


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 31, 2019)

"Russian bros fucking DECIMATE children’s duck ride wreaking path of destruction towards camera man"


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> "Russian bros fucking DECIMATE children’s duck ride wreaking path of destruction towards camera man"


A weapon to surpass Metal Gear...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 1, 2019)

God damnit.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 1, 2019)

I remember having this on my Recommended in Youtube for some reason and I always find it funny:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 1, 2019)

Simple, but effective!


----------



## Lorim (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 1, 2019)

Best game.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087675381371494400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087677283706449920


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 4, 2019)

«Одиночки» не сдаются!





P.S. The original inscription (in Russian) in the photo mean just “The machine don't give a change”.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 4, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> «Одиночки» не сдаются!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Soviet Russia, the ATM assaults you, apparently.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

www.google.com: I fell in love with AirPods, then they fell down the drain


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> www.google.com: I fell in love with AirPods, then they fell down the drain



Okay the photo of the airpod *in the drain* made me laugh out loud. 

If only somebody could put some strings on them so that you wouldn't lose them if they fell out. :]


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Okay the photo of the airpod *in the drain* made me laugh out loud.
> 
> If only somebody could put some strings on them so that you wouldn't lose them if they fell out. :]


They actually sell a cable for this....


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> They actually sell a cable for this....



I'm going to write a 'genuine' letter to them begging for the string to have a wire and battery pack attached, so that I don't have to recharge them so frequently. :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> They actually sell a cable for this....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 4, 2019)

www.housepetscomic.com: Recklessly I Fall – Housepets!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 5, 2019)

This video:

(Possibly NSFW due to cartoon violence and extremely furry behavior)



Spoiler


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 5, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> This video:
> 
> (Possibly NSFW due to cartoon violence and extremely furry behavior)
> 
> ...



The f*ck did I just watch? I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 6, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bv2fMSEngoO/

Those first secs ♡


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Apr 7, 2019)

I love youtube comment sections


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't know why but this made me laugh  Probably because penguins are awesome.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)

My cats keep giving me funny looks while I crack up every time I see the face on that plane!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


That thing looks like one of those optical illusions where they ask you "Is this a bird or a rabbit"


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114667191243161601


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 8, 2019)

_



_


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 8, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3Dpzu87Mv%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D400


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


>


"Totally not Infrarednexus's alt"
Now I have my suspicions


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> "Totally not Infrarednexus's alt"
> Now I have my suspicions
> View attachment 59157


@Infrarednexus Am I your alt?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> @Infrarednexus Am I your alt?


No


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)

I rest my case


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Can't argue with that


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 9, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115226667583250432


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

The shit they make, I swear.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm glad this panel is becoming a meme again


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 9, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D480%3Bid%3DzNBvhSG%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 10, 2019)

I both laughed at how adorable some of the doggos were, but it's also in general really adorable.


----------



## Lorim (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 11, 2019)

The voices is so perfect.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 11, 2019)

YTMND - Picard Song


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

Some may not get it due to no one here played the game but trust me, it's accuate.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2019)

"Fashion"


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Vitaly (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 59360



Okay.
Sir. I don't know you.
But you've Completely ruined a part of my (barely even there) childhood.
Thank you.. :3
Totally appreciate it...

Last thing for me,


----------



## Arvid (Apr 14, 2019)

I remember a Thread on the Gaming Board here on the FurAffinity Forums which was a Thread from someone asking People to join their Minecraft Server. I mentioned *Don't Starve* and when I said 'I'll only be good with Wilson', @Smexy Likeok4™ posted this Picture:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 15, 2019)

Warning signs for RPG rulebooks:
Оригинал
Translation


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 15, 2019)

My boyfriend's "fursona"


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D600%3Bid%3DGUQUY3O%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 16, 2019)

Watching kids experience coffee for the first time is hilarious.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117904389652373504


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 16, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/5ofZb_xkHv/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

Why is this the funniest moment in the entirety of SpongeBob's run?

"The inner machinations of my mind are an enigma!"


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118854718837673984


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 18, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Gonna miss Ding Dong and Julian :^(


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 18, 2019)

When the (secretly furry) guy who likes you finds out you're a furry too


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2019)

So this popped up on my recommended on YouTube:


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 19, 2019)

Also:






Tom Nook is coming for your bells. You are gonna pay off that debt one way or the other!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2019)

This Shiba Inu:


 

Followed by this foxeh:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> This Shiba Inu:
> View attachment 59961
> 
> Followed by this foxeh:
> View attachment 59962


Foxies!!!
Um, I don't know why, but I think this is funny:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2019)

Another YouTube recommendation, prolly because I watched the other Yoshi one.




This has officially broken me!


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Another YouTube recommendation, prolly because I watched the other Yoshi one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is terrifying O_O


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 20, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> That is terrifying O_O



I break down in a fit of out-loud laughter about a second after it finishes, every time!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2019)

OMG! Look at all of these little derps!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

Y'know, I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be like that.
Furry husbando best.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118486060852547585


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 20, 2019)

Also




www.drivepedia.com: Epic Ways Teachers Hilariously Trolled Their Students - We Wish Ours Were Like This


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

(Original, still as funny)





 (Why E-thots shouldn't be in cars)


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't have an image for this, but I was watching a streamer play KH1 for the first time and some scenes I kept having trouble telling whether I remembered them from Chain of Memories or RE:Coded.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 20, 2019)

_*AHHHHHH!!! I NEEED A MEDIC BAG!!!!*_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 21, 2019)

(Not the whole videi, timestamp is embedded)






I love this bit, Geoff is just the best XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2019)

Me. I laughed at me.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh look, a free ipad!


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 23, 2019)

He looks like a candy corn I’m


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 24, 2019)

Monday mornings be like.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 24, 2019)

A series of CAD comics with the middle panels removed.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 25, 2019)

katalistik said:


>


It does have a end when the fuel system fails from CAT's extremely low contamination tolerances. Or it has electrical issues right from the factory, which has been a issue with quite a few low hour CAT equipment I've used.

Anyways here's my picture


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 25, 2019)

May potentially be offensive to some extent...




Spoiler



When a white guy likes me:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 26, 2019)

ha


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 26, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 60523
> ha


Its way worse now than before tbh


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 28, 2019)

Sent to me by a troll on this site. Pretty funny and accurate


----------



## katalistik (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 29, 2019)

Facts and logics don't care about your feelings.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 30, 2019)

My mind needs to chill


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


>








Truly the creation of new life is a beautiful and miraculous thing.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 30, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Truly the creation of new life is a beautiful and miraculous thing.



XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 30, 2019)

Nobody:

Me: Fuck, now I want Bonfire Mimics in Dark Souls.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Me: Fuck, now I want Bonfire Mimics in Dark Souls.



Dark Souls 2 is the only souls game I seemed to have skipped out on.

Rip l33t Gamur status


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123266591330902016


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Dark Souls 2 is the only souls game I seemed to have skipped out on.
> 
> Rip l33t Gamur status


You didn't miss anything good tbh, it is considered to be the worst soulsborn game


----------



## Alondight (Apr 30, 2019)

It's delicious too


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 30, 2019)

Why am I laughing so hard


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 30, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123266591330902016





Alondight said:


> It's delicious too
> View attachment 60817


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (May 1, 2019)

This whole channel is gold


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 1, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> This whole channel is gold


"And the governemt does not know where they are."
Welp. He's screwed now.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 1, 2019)




----------



## jffry890 (May 1, 2019)

SovietWomble's Gang Beasts video had me laughing so hard that it gave me an aneurism.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 1, 2019)

Eey, one of my youtubers made a video about furries!









www.furaffinity.net: This is fine. by AshtonDeer


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (May 1, 2019)

I read people's comments about the black hole "sound", increasingly curious as the planets went by (scary Saturn btw) and then 1:38 happened


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 1, 2019)

Tails gets trolled is full of wisdom


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 1, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 2, 2019)




----------



## David Drake (May 2, 2019)

Oldie but goldie


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 61010



The problem is it took me a couple of seconds to realise the tails one wasn't the genuine movie article. x3


----------



## modfox (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (May 3, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 3, 2019)

It evolves further...


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 3, 2019)

@Arnak


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D281%3Bid%3D6hDoobS%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 4, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 4, 2019)

LMAO!!!
That made me think of Keanu Reeves!!!


----------



## Vitaly (May 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124676113404448769


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 5, 2019)

Hands down it was this. Had me chuckling the word "Awwww" throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 6, 2019)

Spoiler: Page stretch


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 6, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (May 6, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (May 7, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 7, 2019)

This is supposed to show that all mammals havea similar skeleton.
Yes, that is clearly all I see in this image. Yup. Totally.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> This is supposed to show that all mammals havea similar skeleton.
> Yes, that is clearly all I see in this image. Yup. Totally.




Oh no. D:


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 7, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 7, 2019)

Wikipedia calls these "Horned guans" but I'm pretty sure they meant to say "dickheads".


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D533%3Bid%3Dz0Ir1BD%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D300


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Wikipedia calls these "Horned guans" but I'm pretty sure they meant to say "dickheads".


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D533%3Bid%3Dz0Ir1BD%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D300


That's just freaked me the f out!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> That's just freaked me the f out!



I thought it was it was doing it with its butt at first. :]


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Coincidentally Yaba is a real drug!

Yaba: The cheap synthetic drug convulsing a nation


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 8, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 9, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (May 9, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 9, 2019)

Once again, "fashion"


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Vitaly (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2019)




----------



## IXkou (May 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2019)

This guy's vids get me everytime!


----------



## Overfix8 (May 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



This. This is the last thing I laughed at. 

Hole-lee _shit_


----------



## Thehoneybutter (May 12, 2019)

This did it for me,


----------



## Kinare (May 12, 2019)

This got a chuckle out of me, which is high praise, so it deserves a re-post:



From: forums.furaffinity.net: Help me with my Avatar


----------



## CaptainCool (May 13, 2019)

Loonatics like that should be banned from being in public in general


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3DlQtqD6p%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D854


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 16, 2019)

these twitch clip links are being so difficult :/
I actually feel kinda bad, I didn't realize his sub sound effect was so loud -3-


----------



## CaptainCool (May 16, 2019)

So at some point Baba is You gets pretty freaking weird.
Add a derpy streamer and the chaos is perfect!

(I highly recommend his full playthrough of Baba is You, seeing him suffer while he is trying to solve a level for close to an hour is pretty freaking funny!)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 16, 2019)

One for @Ravofox


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2019)

*



*


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 17, 2019)

So I was watching someone play God of War, and somehow the story of how Aphrodite, goddess of Love, came to be came up.

So apparently Uranus was castrated by his son Kronos, who then threw his part into the ocean, and it became Aphrodite.

Today I learned
A) Greek Mythology would make disturbingly good hentai.
B) The Greeks had an incredibly progressive attitude towards Transgenderism for their time period.


----------



## DraäkcTheDragonOfficial (May 18, 2019)

My profile


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 18, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 19, 2019)

It all goes down hill the moment someone throws a shoe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127656490955935745


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (May 19, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BxpkMStH8XZ/


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 19, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Jestwinged (May 19, 2019)

Don't watch out if you are grossed out by gluttony etc... but imo most of these videos are unintentional comedy gold


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 19, 2019)

This is the Train station in Stockholm.




Yeah, that seems pretty fitting.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 19, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> This is the Train station in Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh... I heard they had a nice metro system, but I wasn't expecting this.

Looking forward to seeing this soon, the more I look at it.


----------



## Lorim (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 20, 2019)

Rough translation: Hereditary graphic artitst. Ancient rituals to get rid of the art block. Bewitching of customer(s). Incantation against procrastination.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

My ass. I laughed at my ass.



Spoiler


----------



## CaptainCool (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 62377



100% legit! XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Yarkariolu2 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130910871729856512


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 22, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 23, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 23, 2019)

Courtesy of @Pipistrele like .5 seconds ago


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131325621639032834


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 24, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Italo Fox (May 24, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2019)

That one hacked computer. I remember during uni you couldn't change your wallpaper but someone figured out how to do it for other login's and trolled hard. Good times...


----------



## Rayd (May 25, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (May 26, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I was expecting an "I Dream of Genie" joke in there.


----------



## foussiremix (May 26, 2019)

PSH YOLO


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 26, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 28, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (May 28, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 62887


I KNEW IT


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132873964928192513


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (May 29, 2019)

Some great memes from Russia I found through Polish website:


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


ROFL
I f-ing hated Karens when I worked at the toy shop!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Corran Orreaux (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 30, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Bink (May 30, 2019)

Why X3?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 31, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 63024
> Why X3?


I really love snakes. Too bad there's nothing sexual in this fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3DZV3qHyn%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D400


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3DZV3qHyn%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D400


I can't like that one....it's cursed AF!!!


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dustwalker-System (Jun 1, 2019)

Not an online thing,but still something funny.


*Tv: * Beer Commercial
*Me: * My deaf self hears "New Fursona" instead of "New For Summer"
*Me:* Looks up ????????
*Tv:* Budweiser,new for summer
*Me:* ...OH.​


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 2, 2019)

My new fursona I made on Pogo.com (which I screamed at the fact that it still exists)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 2, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 63024
> Why X3?



Omg


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Jun 2, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> My new fursona I made on Pogo.com (which I screamed at the fact that it still exists)
> 
> View attachment 63154




_I thought it was the Duolingo Owl for a second and almost screamed._​


----------



## Bink (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133381625864228865
I can attest to that


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


Sweet! I won't have to worry about people bashing my car with their doors!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 3, 2019)

Its old but I still crack up every time I see it


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Its old but I still crack up every time I see it


I love their animations!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132208729749766144


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132208729749766144


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 63296



I'm pretty sure I'm going to go to hell for this edit.


Spoiler









I'm a cat person by the way.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 4, 2019)

The poor kitty!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 7, 2019)

1. I'm having a heart attack
2. You'll be OK
3. AGGHHHH!!
4. [see panel]


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 7, 2019)

Off brand cereals that sound like euphemisms for gay men:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Off brand cereals that sound like euphemisms for gay men:
> View attachment 63544


I personally prefer "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" ripoffs.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 9, 2019)

I've probably posted this here before, but...


----------



## Siinna (Jun 9, 2019)

_lol_


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I posted this a while back and no one batted an eye, I thought it was rather funny though. Guess I'm just not that dead inside yet.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2019)

I do all those things, and more. I also get my head stuck in trash cans. :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137138979348701184


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>








I love that webcomic  Does it still update somewhere?

This one is also great:


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 11, 2019)

Kek.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 11, 2019)

Kind of random. It didn't really slay me until it got to 0:50 and then I think I almost passed out.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Posted it on LPW too


----------



## dragonight1993 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


When you tell your angry girlfriend to calm down


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 15, 2019)

An oldie for the cat owners amongst us:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137138979348701184



You in big trouble.  X3


----------



## Julen (Jun 15, 2019)

We live in a society


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Giftshaven (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2019)

NSFW I guess?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> NSFW I guess?



What a special guy.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 17, 2019)

Giftshaven said:


>


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What a special guy.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140654868400615425


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## AudioWolf84 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not Just a single post, but r/WTFaucet


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope someday, Vavle just makes Half Life 4.
Just skips 3 entirely, and never talks about it.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Midnight City without the echo

can't find the vid anymore but the main riff's parps turns out to be a saxophone solo played super fast and it is the funnist thing when you hear that echoless like a really really badly played trumpet


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


it's me with a beard


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2019)

For all those annoyed by TED Talks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2019)

"Luftkopf, hehehe!"


----------



## Troj (Jun 19, 2019)

www.abc.net.au: Pakistani political press conference accidentally live streamed with cat filter


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 64305



i ain't gonna lie.

i've done this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

@Smexy Likeok4


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


>



i know a person named Josh and this is how they talk and think right down to the fundamental misunderstanding.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i know a person named Josh and this is how they talk and think right down to the fundamental misunderstanding.


Wow, that's kinda freaky


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i know a person named Josh and this is how they talk and think right down to the fundamental misunderstanding.



I know a person called Santa and they're a capitalist pig.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 20, 2019)

Funny story, after making this I lost it and couldn't find it because I accidentally saved it into, well.. lol


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 64328
> Funny story, after making this I lost it and couldn't find it because I accidentally saved it into, well.. lol



correction: i saw furry adult content of The Nothing from Neverending Story.

there is no escape!


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

I am filled with an indescribable emotion


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>



my ass is so toned now yu can probably hear the cheeks rubbing together like the sound of twisting metal


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Admirabilis (Jun 20, 2019)

well, i didnt actually laugh. i just saw this and went "hur hur"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone here remember Don Hertzfeldt?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 21, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Anyone here remember Don Hertzfeldt?



Yes, what a way to kick off the new millennium it was <:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2019)

I remember when 'rjected' kept on being removed by youtube.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 22, 2019)

Why am I so glad there's already a furry version of this meme?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Why am I so glad there's already a furry version of this meme?



why is this a frieghtening level of relatableness?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 22, 2019)

Listened to a song I haven't heard in a while


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> Listened to a song I haven't heard in a while



lol humans actually think they come as high as third place oh my god.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> Listened to a song I haven't heard in a while



I forgot how fun this song was.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DA6iyZzo%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DA6iyZzo%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728



Meanwhile Nintendo be like


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 24, 2019)

Can't remember if I've uploaded this one...


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



why not just duplicate the plant and use the duplicate to turn into the original person before the duplicate has any moment to live and therefore develop the individuality to deserve a life of their own.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> why not just duplicate the plant and use the duplicate to turn into the original person before the duplicate has any moment to live and therefore develop the individuality to deserve a life of their own.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

you should really research kitawamu.

the Chinese basically covered this topic waaaaaaaay before teleporting was even a thing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 25, 2019)

"Molests egg"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## theWiitch (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 25, 2019)

I hope this meme doesn't die too soon.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> View attachment 64613



for reasons i can't explain, i can confirm.


----------



## Bink (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

O_O


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> O_O


At least he didn't pull out a rifle at the school


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> O_O


it's a speedrun robbery strat


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


>



I recognise that child!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I recognise that child!


And the adult looks like Joseph Stalin


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> And the adult looks like Joseph Stalin



The recess kids are up to something.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

What should I laugh of...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2019)

Schmoes... Schmoes everywhere...


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 29, 2019)

Ah, the beauty of nature...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Jul 1, 2019)

Brilliant.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 1, 2019)

I think I just at everyone here lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Kiaara (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BzZHl7AH8Ul/

Title says: "When you're an adult, but you didn't grow up"


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 1, 2019)

Donald Trump giving a speech that derailed immediately.  

You've got a hell of a lot of people here. A lot of great -- a lot of great military -- military people. So, it was a little unexpected. We'll tell you -- we're not going to -- oh, look at all that media back there. Wow, that's a lot of media. [Laughter] That's a lot. We have a lot of media following us. We're doing a great job. 
I said, "They'll understand." So I'm thrilled to be here this afternoon with the very heroic men and women of the U.S. Air Forces Korea. And a great place, great country. Beautiful country. And I've toured it all. You know,someday I'm going to get back home to -- I've been doing this for a long time now.

I laughed watching him.  I laughed listening to him.  I laughed when I saw him on YouTube.  This man makes literally no sense.  We're apparently Americans but no longer allowed in the United States because apparently we are actually Korean.  who knew you joined the military, served overseas, and immediately lost citizenship?  But it's ok, we have a lot of media.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 1, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Donald Trump giving a speech that derailed immediately.
> 
> You've got a hell of a lot of people here. A lot of great -- a lot of great military -- military people. So, it was a little unexpected. We'll tell you -- we're not going to -- oh, look at all that media back there. Wow, that's a lot of media. [Laughter] That's a lot. We have a lot of media following us. We're doing a great job.
> I said, "They'll understand." So I'm thrilled to be here this afternoon with the very heroic men and women of the U.S. Air Forces Korea. And a great place, great country. Beautiful country. And I've toured it all. You know,someday I'm going to get back home to -- I've been doing this for a long time now.
> ...


I really got a kick out of his "clean coal" speech, lol...


----------



## Catdog (Jul 1, 2019)

Nature is so beautiful.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 2, 2019)

Because Trump is a comedian.  I mean this is a conversation today, verbatim:

Q: Mr. President, do you plan to have tanks out on Fourth of July at the Lincoln Memorial for your speech?

A: We're going to have a great Fourth of July in Washington, D.C. It'll be like no other. It'll be special. And I hope a lot of people come, and it's going to be about this country and it's a salute to America. And I'm going to be here, and I'm going to say a few words. And we're going to have planes going overhead -- the best fighter jets in the world and other planes too.

And we're going to have some tanks stationed outside. You've got to be pretty careful with the tanks because the roads have a tendency not to like to carry heavy tanks, so we have to put them in certain areas. But we have the brand new Sherman tanks and we have the brand new Abram tanks. And we have some incredible equipment -- military equipment on display -- brand new.

Q: Do you think that you can give a speech that can reach all Americans on July 4th?

A: I think so. I think so. I think I've reached most Americans. Most Americans want no crime. Most Americans want a strong military. They want good education. They want good healthcare. If you look at preexisting conditions, the Republicans are going to save preexisting conditions. The Democrats won't be able to do it. What the Democrats' plan is going to destroy the country and it's going to be horrible healthcare.  Horrible healthcare. And everybody's taxes are going to go to 95 percent. And, by the way, that's not enough. But the taxes -- if they ever did what they want to do, your taxes go to 95 percent and that isn't nearly enough. Thank you very much everybody.

Because nothing says, "America!" like WW2 surplus and insane scare tactics.  And military equipment, because people drive tanks.  And people serving in the Armed Forces?  They might not be people.  Or even citizens anymore.  Really, they might not exist.  And isn't the preexisting conditions what everyone is trying to get rid of?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because Trump is a comedian.  I mean this is a conversation today, verbatim:
> 
> Q: Mr. President, do you plan to have tanks out on Fourth of July at the Lincoln Memorial for your speech?
> 
> A: We're going to have a great Fourth of July in Washington, D.C. It'll be like no other. It'll be special. And I hope a lot of people come, and it's going to be about this country and it's a salute to America. And I'm going to be here, and I'm going to say a few words. And we're going to have planes going overhead -- t*he best fighter jets in the world* and other planes too.



So British ones then? :]


----------



## Catdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> [pic]



this hurts me on a spiritual level


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 2, 2019)

Catdog said:


> this hurts me on a spiritual level


That means it's working.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So British ones then? :]



Yes, because yours have radar.  And you may be people who exist that can fly them.

And because tanks aren't military equipment.

Today from that guy:
You probably have to wait three or four weeks, but you'll see there's a tremendous difference. And most importantly, we must eliminate all incentives for smuggling children and for smuggling women. They're smuggling women through borders and the borders that don't have the wall, or the borders where you can't physically have security because it's so many miles.

Reporter: Will you be delaying the census, Mr. President?
Trump: Where?

Reporter: Any reaction to the protests in Hong Kong today?
Trump: In Hong Kong? I just hope it gets solved. I was with President Xi of China. We had a great talk, a great discussion. We're talking about doing something. And we've talked about it briefly, but that's very sad. I've rarely seen a protest like that. It's very sad to see.

Oh yeah, not a big protest on legal protections being removed or anything, arresting tourists, things like that.  Also, three borders in the US: Mexico, Canada, and Narnia.  

Fear the Narnian women being smuggled in!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> [pic]


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## VileTypos (Jul 4, 2019)

This


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jul 4, 2019)

THEY FOUND OUT!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2019)

*Rooster sued in France for crowing too early


*


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

wait no i lied it's this


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139573956573323264Twitter is an amazing place sometimes


----------



## Zugai (Jul 5, 2019)

old but still get a good chuckle out of it


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145855570576101376


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147249802851344385


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

Guitar solos, where the guitar is replaced with a giant slug.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 10, 2019)

Relatable...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D270%3Bid%3DZhcbTOP%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 14, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bz2CBX3ghCe/


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138874751206793216


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2019)

^Beautiful!



 

And this is the can choir!


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 14, 2019)

Not exactly something I laughed at recently but I saw it today again


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Frostybandit (Jul 15, 2019)

XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)

The guy's head being shaved. That is so wrong lol! Yeah I laughed and I'm not even English :')


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## FunkerFox (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

W H Y


----------



## Queendin (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh well


----------



## Friskyfoxie (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> W H YView attachment 65990



There's a lot of christian graffiti on my walk to work at the moment asking people to 'come unto Christ'. 

I don't think they realise what it sounds like.


----------



## NovaKCT (Jul 18, 2019)

People ranting at me insultingly, yelling anti-fur slurs, and basically saying to go to hell, i'm just sitting there, laughing. I don't know them, they don't know me, why should I be effected? They're just wasting their time. I love it when I can easily turn words around. It's so much fun watching them get frustrated. Here is the website of that game it was on. Most of the people their are MUCH better, and didn't mind that I was a furry. https://www.torn.com/2086059


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a lot of christian graffiti on my walk to work at the moment asking people to 'come unto Christ'.
> 
> I don't think they realise what it sounds like.



Wheeze!!


----------



## Shaia (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D600%3Bid%3Dt7Erqfb%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

^^^ That. XD !!!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## quirkyandbrutal (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151868479101911040


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 19, 2019)

*I CAN'T FUCKING BREATHE.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

I laughed at my own meme =/


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm not even into animé or manga and I get this gag.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Vaeletta (Jul 23, 2019)

Technically online, on GTAV online, there's a cinema with boards outside advertising the films currently showing... 
one of the films on the board is called "Sequel II"
this made me giggle for a lot longer than anything should! Its the simple things ^,,^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 27, 2019)

No one can defeat his infantry!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 30, 2019)

Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2











I _think_ something's up with lizards and cats


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Lyrule (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Well then...


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 31, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Downloaded


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129745445356527616Edit: just want to say, I actually somewhat understand linguistics, and I can understand how the spelling-enunciation came to this result.
But that doesn't make it any less funny.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 31, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> View attachment 67143


where did you find this accurate representation of my sleep paralysis demon? lmao


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155607221268570118Deer Noises: Now with actual Deer Noises


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 31, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


XD


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Velma:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129804238798884865Edit: Eeeeeey


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2019)

@Infrarednexus I'm certainly _cringing _.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Render (Aug 3, 2019)

This


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 4, 2019)

a bit late :c


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 4, 2019)

I pulled this screen cap for a meme and couldn't stop laughing at it. 
Lol, I'm laughing at it right now.


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

The salt in this thread is what got me 




__
		https://did%3D526a76b292ebb5b2c868ddd03f0cd71c6aaa6997%3Bid%3D186795895147%3Bkey%3DpMzAlLJDehBSlsdoKZpcZg%3Bname%3Dmaswartz

If you're not into weird teletubby shit then 




__
		https://did%3D9f74c2813d4cf3faca203a5d3635f25d7ed842ae%3Bid%3D186796018549%3Bkey%3Dp--4Nst8ImQKLKhJmTDWUg%3Bname%3Dweltinator
 some dumb humor instead.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 6, 2019)

Inkstars said:


> The salt in this thread is what got me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2019)

The teletubby kids legitimately scare me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

LMAO


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Stag_In_Padding (Aug 6, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> View attachment 67149


!
YIKES!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Permanent loans: Also known as College Debt!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2019)

Wascally Wabbits WOwO


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 9, 2019)

AppleButt said:


>


Probably one of the best things I've ever seen on Youtube lol
Reminds me of this dude:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 11, 2019)

Jesus the memes are already great


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2019)

www.funnyordie.com: People Are Mad That Pumbaa, A Warthog, Looks Like A Warthog

WHAT DID YOU EXPECT?


----------



## Alondight (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2019)

Alondight, you sure this stuff about a real life sex abuser is appropriate? His victims are still angry that he won't go to court. It's not really a hilarious thing.


----------



## Alondight (Aug 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Alondight, you sure this stuff about a real life sex abuser is appropriate? His victims are still angry that he won't go to court. It's not really a hilarious thing.


well I think the victims have bigger things to worry about than some memes on a furry forum


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2019)

Weapons of Mass seDuction


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 15, 2019)

Sorry that I laughed at that ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh god I shouldn't be laughing at that.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh god I shouldn't be laughing at that.


He actually appears to be in a swing, but early 1900s camera resolution was.....


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He actually appears to be in a swing, but 1900s camera resolution was.....


Don't be silly. The young gentleman is obviously plummeting to his demise


----------



## Alondight (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Lunneus (Aug 16, 2019)

Last thing i laughed at was people on twitter not knowing what a bay leaf is.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 16, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> Last thing i laughed at was people on twitter not knowing what a bay leaf is.


Bay leaf? You meant this?


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bay leaf? You meant this?


Ya know, they'd probably know what that is over what a cooking ingredient is. And it's not even that uncommon lol


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 17, 2019)

at 14:23 ;D


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 17, 2019)

Alondight said:


> View attachment 68238


Thats an weird way to say potato


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 17, 2019)

:'-)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2019)

Teacher: "What's so funny?"

Me: "Nothing"

My brain: "Danny Decheeto"


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2019)

Basically all of Enter the Florpus.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 18, 2019)

A pregnant woman on Instagram posted this and the caption says: "Pregnancy makes us change. But it turns back to normal soon after."


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B1AFt0PnhZl/


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks brain wolf! You always know how to make me feel better <:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2019)

Side note: oh my God, Mosfet is so cute :U


----------



## Alondight (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

Better than porn tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2019)

www.eatliver.com: Did You Know That Chicken Diapers Are Becoming Popular?

I think that's enough internet for today...


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 20, 2019)

Oml


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 20, 2019)

https://imgur.com/9VN3sPK


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2019)

How not to do the Safari Zone:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

Do you dare insult the son of a shepherd?!?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you dare insult the son of a shepherd?!?


Rolf? Pfft, he's nothing compared to Ed!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

Only Ed can defy the laws of physics! And eat entire mattresses. But his one weakness is broccoli!


----------



## Alondight (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this is _exactly _how a fight between a Bard and a Rouge would go.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 68901


I am terrified.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 21, 2019)

DO THE NUMA  NUMA !!!


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 68920


now that is funny 


https://imgur.com/hrNnOez


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 22, 2019)

If you know, you know


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 22, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>


Oh good, this is making the rounds again.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Oh good, this is making the rounds again.



I was just watching a playthrough of the game, remembered this clip and searched for it for like 20 minutes so you better enjoy it.

XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 22, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>



This made me wanna cry. D:


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 23, 2019)

This video will never ever get old.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 23, 2019)

I find it ironic that my therapist likened my negative thoughts to crows....


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 23, 2019)

This is gold


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 24, 2019)

got to look out for flying lawnmowers


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 26, 2019)

When I was making the "Video Game Songs with Vocals" thread, I almost posted this in there without listening to it all the way. I have been laughing so hard at this whole YouTube channel ever since.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 26, 2019)

(2194) Go find a job you sausage roll looking twat - YouTube


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 26, 2019)

https://imgur.com/E8C1GSM


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 26, 2019)

www.newyorker.com: L.P.D.: Libertarian Police Department


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2019)

Invader Zim without context is amazing.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 28, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Invader Zim without context is amazing.


It's also amazing with context.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 28, 2019)

I laughed at how accurate it is.


----------



## Alondight (Aug 29, 2019)

Just came back from browsing Polish websites, look what I found.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165520048905236480


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 30, 2019)

Meet our new intern! Be softer with him.
Good luck rookie…


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 30, 2019)

This meme in general. <3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166696670098276353


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 30, 2019)

Wearing clothing with random words from another language...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 30, 2019)

Say good bye to your heterosexuality.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Aug 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


They still don't surrender.
The Soviet Union declares war.
They unconditionally surrender.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 30, 2019)

Spoiler



When I was 18... 18 years old, I saw for the first time in my life... I saw an image of clarity. I saw a comic strip... a three panel comic strip that, though simple as it seemed, changed me... changed my being, changed who I am... Made me who I am...

Enlightened me...

The strip, Garfield, the comic strip was new... no more than maybe a month and a half since inception, since... since coming into existence... and there it was before me in print, I saw it... a comic strip... What was it called?

Garfield.

The story here is of a man, a plain man. He is Jon, but he is more than that... I will get to this later, but first let us say that he's Jon, a plain man.

And then there is a cat... Garfield.

This is the nature of the world, here. When I see the world, the politics, the future, the... the satellites in space, and... the people who put them there...

You can look at everything as a man and a cat... two beings, in harmony and at war...

So, this strip I saw; this man, Jon, and the cat, Garfield, you see...

Yes... hmm...

It is about everything. This... little comic is, oh, lo and behold... not so little anymore.

So yes, when I was 18, I saw this comic... and it hit me all at once, its power. I clipped it, and every day, I looked at it, and I said "Okay... let me look at this here. What is this doing to me? Why is this so powerful?"

Jon Arbuckle, he sits here, legs crossed... comfortable in his home, and he reads his newspaper... The news of the world, perhaps... and then he extends his fingers lightly, delicately... he taps his fingers on an end table, and he feels for something...

What is it? It is something he needs, but it is not there.

And then he looks up, slightly cockeyed, and he thinks... His newspaper's in his lap now, and he thinks this...

Now where could my pipe be?

This... I always come to this, because I was a young man... I'm older now, and I still don't have the secrets, the answers, so this question still rings true, Jon looks up and he thinks...

Now where could my pipe be?

And then it happens... You see it, you see... it's almost like divine intervention, suddenly it is there, and it overpowers you...

A cat is smoking a pipe.

It is the man's pipe, it's Jon's pipe, but the cat... this cat, Garfield, is smoking the pipe... and from afar, and someplace near, but not clear... near but not clear... The man calls out... Jon calls out, he is shocked. "Garfield!" he shouts.

Garfield. The cat's name


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160981913374531584


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

I had to crop and censor a LOT 
But you can let your imagination run wild as to what’s happening in the bottom part of this tweet. Caption killed me


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149862788413689856
THE SPEED OF THAT GRIP 
THE LACK OF HESITATION 
THE POWER OF THAT THROW


----------



## Alondight (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 69912
> I had to crop and censor a LOT
> But you can let your imagination run wild as to what’s happening in the bottom part of this tweet. Caption killed me


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



that was the last thing that made me laugh.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 1, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B11uoqmBZb7/


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 2, 2019)

https://imgur.com/SFRvMTU


----------



## Stag_In_Padding (Sep 2, 2019)

Can't get enough of this silly video-
Laser lizard vs kitten:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Stag_In_Padding (Sep 2, 2019)

Alondight said:


> View attachment 70051


That cat is going to murder his humans. 
You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 2, 2019)

https://imgur.com/G3kxSpP


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s funny because I suggested the same exact pun in a different thread: forums.furaffinity.net: Celebrity Puns


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 2, 2019)

After years of being pissed on, it finally decided to piss back.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 3, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149862788413689856
> THE SPEED OF THAT GRIP
> THE LACK OF HESITATION
> THE POWER OF THAT THROW


Breaking News: Florida Man strikes again!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 3, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: Game: bad genies


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 4, 2019)

A neck bearded dragon


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


That's one hell of a morning post.


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 5, 2019)

I feel REALLY bad for laughing at this


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's one hell of a morning post.


Gets me through the day.


----------



## Alondight (Sep 5, 2019)

The thing I always look most forward to from the Nintendo Direct are the memes that come up


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2019)

Alondight said:


> View attachment 70232
> 
> The thing I always look most forward to from the Nintendo Direct are the memes that come up


I love that a costume for an existing fighter is getting more attention than a new character who is probably more fun to play than the freaking Mii Gunner XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Sep 6, 2019)

I cant stop laughing whenever i see this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Some Moron (Sep 6, 2019)

It's funny 'cause the thing in the picture isn't a 10mm. :v


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 6, 2019)

Just saw a Twitter Tag "End of 1Q" and I read it as "End of IQ."


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 8, 2019)

Here is the site link for the comics people keep posting. 
www.smbc-comics.com: Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal - VRRRR


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 8, 2019)

YES
YEEEEEEES
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I do not understand the physics involved


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 8, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I do not understand the physics involved


Allow me to assist:


 
Their anatomy is simply different to ours!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 9, 2019)

@CertifiedCervine


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 9, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170097042171072514


----------



## Alondight (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 9, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702901603470604


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 9, 2019)

Urban Dictionary: Deakfast

It’s literally “a midnight snack!”  X3X3X3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @CertifiedCervine


Dammit! Exposed again :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2019)

I can't share like 90% of this series because of graphic violence. So if you check it out on youtube, you were warned.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2019)

foussiremix said:


>


The cartoon network censor that following Saturday.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 11, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The cartoon network censor that following Saturday.



XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 12, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Allow me to assist:
> View attachment 70411
> Their anatomy is simply different to ours!


According to another theory, they're two midgets in a giant t-shirt


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 12, 2019)

Last thing I've laughed at online was this thread, actually
I read the responses before posting so whatever I had laughed at before is a distant memory


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170350779951198208


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

The Furry Fandom Government (T.F.F.G) (@FurryGovernment) on Twitter

Because Furry Fandom government.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2019)

Florida Man. The hero the world deserves happens to have for some reason.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 14, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Florida Man. The hero the world deserves happens to have for some reason.


I dunno why you crossed out deserves, it's not wrong.
I mean, it _is _wrong, but it's not Incorrect.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 70115


OOO GOD WHAT IS THAT !!! 


https://imgur.com/9oMjlCc


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> hahahha  good one
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/hrNnOez


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2019)

"It's not what it looks like!

It's totally what it looks like...


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 15, 2019)

I love really dumb subtitles...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 15, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Thanks everyone who's posted SMBC comics here and finally got me to read them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> "It's not what it looks like!
> 
> It's totally what it looks like...



I saw a guy with his animé wife body pillow on the train recently. Super awkward.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I saw a guy with his animé wife body pillow on the train recently. Super awkward.








Yoko makes frequent appearences on Linus Tech Tips on Youtube :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Yoko makes frequent appearences on Linus Tech Tips on Youtube :3



We have truly fallen from god. D:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 15, 2019)

Should have used this one.


----------



## Nimah (Sep 15, 2019)

Bambi's father redesign XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Yoko makes frequent appearences on Linus Tech Tips on Youtube :3



In his defense, it was for the review of those anime-esque headphones 

This is what Linus usually looks like:



Spoiler









 [/spolier]


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

Nimah said:


> Bambi's father redesign XD



Very sexy! ;D


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2019)

Originally watched it 10 years ago, but someone reposted it to me again, and it's still as fun to watch x)


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172918471816093697
I can't even tell if it's working or not, it's not showing up on my laptop. But if it does you might need to click the link to see both images.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Sep 16, 2019)

Stumbling onto funny animated videos lately.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172918471816093697
> I can't even tell if it's working or not, it's not showing up on my laptop. But if it does you might need to click the link to see both images.


This is the greatest thing ever, and so out of character for New Zealand which makes it all the more funnier.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 16, 2019)

me saving up for a fursuit   



https://imgur.com/emfoG7U


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 16, 2019)

when some one is so dumb they are 


https://imgur.com/0tnNptq


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 16, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> View attachment 71012View attachment 71013


What am I missing here?


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173554348791619584


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 16, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> What am I missing here?


It’s a version of the infamous  loss comic. Just wayyy more subtle.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2019)

Is that a meme or an actual thing?

Talk about aggressive service! Glad I don't live there!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is that a meme or an actual thing?
> 
> Talk about aggressive service! Glad I don't live there!



It's not possibly real.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2019)

Checks out. Still, it is Somalia so...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Checks out. Still, it is Somalia so...



I mean, for starters that chef isn't wearing a hairnet, so you know it's not real. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2019)

Or an apron.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2019)

Not mine. Someone sent it to me on WhatsApp


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 17, 2019)

Got a good chuckle out of me.

[


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2019)

We have to contain him!


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 17, 2019)

Mood


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 18, 2019)

here comes the cavalry


https://imgur.com/1xPCEan


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2019)

They say that when he gets all six strings, he can wipe out humanity in a single strum.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2019)

Poor Dave.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 18, 2019)

soo cute and   funny


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks Youtube.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174679048435490816


----------



## oappo (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 19, 2019)

Nimah said:


> Thanks Youtube.



I love this song sooooo much.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 19, 2019)

Upper banner says:

"DANIELA, TALK TO ME!
You won't answer me on Whats (WhatsApp), I send you dms on Instagram, I tag you on Facebook, and yet you won't answer! What did I do? I love you! Talk to me! -Rodrigo"

Bottom one says:

"RODRIGO, QUIT THE DRAMA!
My internet was horrible, now I've changed to Mega Minas and my connection has improved a lot. I love you, silly! Kisses... -Daniela"


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)

fox news looking for news 


https://imgur.com/6q5Hwg5


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)

https://imgur.com/SUqithZ


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)

https://imgur.com/ZuJx9nd


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 71227





https://imgur.com/oJlaLmt

 genius at work


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)

https://imgur.com/nVo4F6r




https://imgur.com/1s9ALxe




https://imgur.com/3yDCWTC


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174928579081031681


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


that.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 21, 2019)

https://imgur.com/EyG9kY4


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 21, 2019)

Plot Twist: She finally realized that she wasn’t alone as a Furry. 
and Shes running to hide her  fursuit


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 21, 2019)

looking at my  myself in the  mirror what I see 


https://imgur.com/yGuoZvu

what the mirror see`s  


https://imgur.com/9oMjlCc


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 21, 2019)

Got a full on belly laugh from this.

[


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 21, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Got a full on belly laugh from this.
> 
> [



That is so sad. I laughed and then I cried a little.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 21, 2019)

look    there go`s !!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

https://imgur.com/e83UQen

my phone 


https://imgur.com/jdY4wN1




https://imgur.com/EyEpFTb


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

https://imgur.com/ZCMYPnf


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

https://imgur.com/bK2Mahd


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

ok  that was funny


----------



## zeusaphone (Sep 22, 2019)

I was laughing at how terrible this cover was. Normally, Metallica isn't that bad, but what happened here?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



British tea:


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## RadioactiveLaserLIzard (Sep 23, 2019)

i have a really dumb sense of humor


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 23, 2019)

It's an older meme, but it checks out


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 24, 2019)

(rough translation) "Any political post: Our clever and beautiful intellectuals defeat their dumb militant demagogues, using the truth and logic".


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/JEeVm73


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/Ke3ALiK


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 24, 2019)

hey now your a FURRY get your suit on go play 
hey now your a FURRY get your suit on go play
all that glitters is FURR
only suits that I made


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 24, 2019)

Went from 0 to 100 really quick


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/uD9mZWh




https://imgur.com/18JYHub


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)

Foxosh said:


> View attachment 71661


aaaaaa ….. I don`t get it ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/V0i2YPE




https://imgur.com/CdCTqVn




https://imgur.com/GSi5BUN




https://imgur.com/KnONkC3


----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)

And I don't honestly understand this one, but the faces got me:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 71707


For those not well-versed in Pokemon, it's "Dratini in a martini".


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 26, 2019)

She played this dude lmao


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Inpw (Sep 26, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>



We used to have a airline who did crap like this... It didn't last long before some twit complained with a lawsuit.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 26, 2019)

Inpw said:


> We used to have a airline who did crap like this... It didn't last long before some twit complained with a lawsuit.


what a sad twit


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 26, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


aaaa  there is no pic


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Sep 26, 2019)

An Instagram post about turning on a toy in a store that won't stop making noise so you just walk away.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 26, 2019)

the URL of a furry youtube  video  


https://imgur.com/bVIpaaU

and this is the video


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 27, 2019)

https://imgur.com/mbr8lUu




https://imgur.com/VfGcA7Z


----------



## Mar_Tej (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Mar_Tej (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


I loved vocaloid now i listen to them rarely. Why is this funny?


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 27, 2019)

when  people are  staring at  my digitigrade  legs  
       my  face is up here 


https://imgur.com/8EdVxws


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Guys, this george soros conspiracy stuff has already resulted in terror attacks. :\


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

On the topic of religion...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Mar_Tej (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I was gonna post something that I laughed it but this is the one that I've just laughed at.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 29, 2019)

I love this sooo much


----------



## Croc and Roll (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 29, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


>



If that was supposed to look like Mutha Bacon from the old Viz comics, they've not done a bad job!


----------



## NyteFae (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)

https://imgur.com/bCHV20I




https://imgur.com/1lUvwrd


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)

a funny video I made on bitchute 
www.bitchute.com: op_dragon


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

BitChute - Wikipedia

So that users can make an informed choice about whether to click bitchute links. Clicks support websites.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 30, 2019)

When you thought Tickle Me Elmo couldn't get any more unnerving.
Someone removed the fur.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> BitChute - Wikipedia
> 
> So that users can make an informed choice about whether to click bitchute links. Clicks support websites.


I can not put up on youtube  coz it`s got a song in it  and will just get deleted  this is this song 




   come and lets have a voice call Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 30, 2019)

lol


https://imgur.com/LFKAXiT


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> When you thought Tickle Me Elmo couldn't get any more unnerving.
> Someone removed the fur.


*  Throws lemon juice on skinned elmo*


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 30, 2019)

https://imgur.com/pu0f3bM


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 30, 2019)

https://imgur.com/t89HJrq


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> When you thought Tickle Me Elmo couldn't get any more unnerving.
> Someone removed the fur.


_Maybe that's what it looks like under our Fursuits........*HMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......*_


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _Maybe that's what it looks like under our Fursuits........*HMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......*_





https://imgur.com/hrNnOez

   lol


----------



## Alondight (Sep 30, 2019)

Maybe my craziness and weirdness will eventually lead to a groundbreaking invention one day...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 30, 2019)

Vicky just fucking dies at the end.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 1, 2019)

Actually laughed out loud at this one.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)

It's funny because it's true...


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Actually laughed out loud at this one.


This baby really tryna wants to fight
Huh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 1, 2019)

"For your assessment that is worth 100% of this module you need to work in a group." Send help plz.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It's funny because it's true...
> View attachment 72209


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


"Likes beating up bullies and computers."




don't touch my computer.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 72306


Haven't seen this one before, very spoopy. I like it.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 2, 2019)

cute and funny


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 2, 2019)

What the fuck happened to this show?


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 2, 2019)

monkey did not like that


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/JrK6UJQ

far cry 


https://imgur.com/1XzE1P5

and if he was a dragon 


https://imgur.com/l1aACGC


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 3, 2019)

The more things change the more they stay the same


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 4, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


>


i can not see what it is ??


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 4, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> i can not see what it is ??



It's basically a crossover joke comic.

In Undertale the point is befriending the skeletons and robots.

But in Nocturne, the skeletons and Metatron (Who looks like a robot but is Actually God's right hand angel) want you dead and they are the hardest bosses in the game and it doesn't help Nocturne is considered one of the hardest PS2 games.

So Demi-Fiend reacting to Frisk's question. Just kinda puts a smile on my face since Demi-Fiend is having horrible flashbacks like anyone who dealt with them as well in Nocturnes lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 4, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> It's basically a crossover joke comic.
> 
> In Undertale the point is befriending the skeletons and robots.
> 
> ...


thanks but y can I not see it is it something on my end ??


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 4, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> thanks but y can I not see it is it something on my end ??



I think so.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 4, 2019)

(draft) translation: 
- Little Squirrel, you are gathering ground! Your new challenge: to work 1,5 times faster with a salary reduced by 15%. Remember to tweet about progress.
- Cool! I’ll already post the news about the launch of the challenge.

- Was it necessary to pronounce these strange words: “challenge”, “tweet”?
- Do you know another way to make millennial rejoice at lower salaries?


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 4, 2019)

I don`t know if this is making fun of us or just being funny ??


https://imgur.com/HcVi0HL


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 4, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 72510


mmmmmm BBQ


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Oct 5, 2019)

One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Tenné (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Oct 6, 2019)

foussiremix said:


>



EWWWW D=


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 6, 2019)

Wut?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 72709


They did him dirty 
Poor fella
massacred him


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 6, 2019)

I-


----------



## Some Moron (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Oct 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 72709


Ah, I remember reading about that. The incident happened in Philadelphia, the "city of brotherly love."


----------



## Alondight (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 7, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B3VXPnLBx7W/


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3VXPnLBx7W/



Tornado hunters really be going crazy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2019)

Mildly NSFW



Spoiler


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 9, 2019)

I want one.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 9, 2019)

One of the Discord channels I steal these from had quite a few that made me giggle, so I'm gonna split into a couple posts. First, the best - puns.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 9, 2019)

Now the un-puns.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

A cat that is the same shape as Iran.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A cat that is the same shape as Iran.


You could say that that's a _Persian_ cat.
(Sorry not sorry)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 9, 2019)

As a werewolf I can assure you this is 100% true and not propaganda. V;


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 72709


rip


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 9, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> As a werewolf I can assure you this is 100% true and not propaganda. V;



I feel personally attacked.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 10, 2019)

https://imgur.com/tWcFew6




https://imgur.com/irA0muI


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 10, 2019)

??? what its not working  ???
put it a URL on here 
Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 10, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> ??? what its not working  ???
> put it a URL on here
> Join the tj live Discord Server!


Damnit! I was hoping it would work...I'll give it another try. Since this was sent to me and I can't access the source material, I'm not sure how to directly post the file here.

I don't have a Discord account.


----------



## Alondight (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can't even explain what's going on there...


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 10, 2019)

SLB-Portu23 said:


> Can't even explain what's going on there...


it look`s like a bum fight  I  don`t know what he is doing whif  the man hole


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

i guess


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 10, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> it look`s like a bum fight  I  don`t know what he is doing whif  the man hole


It seems like he was going to use the man hole cover as a weapon to join the on going duel but immediately forgot he left the hole wide open as a result right in front of him...its just ridiculous to the core.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Those good old days of playing GTA San Andreas and not knowing what look to give CJ.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 10, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B3cVjwcBchp/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182428656649547784


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 10, 2019)

LOOKING FOR BEANS.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



I hate it when my precious power ring is gone forever * goose screech from hell*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 11, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I hate it when my precious power ring is gone forever * goose screech from hell*



Just in case anyone needed to know what Donald Duck going super saiyan on the toilet sounded like


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 11, 2019)

ibb.co: 72-A346-DB-16-E0-4-E24-B3-BE-1-A5-E6-B447-EF3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

Uh, what's this? Why do you have a picture of my Google Drive account?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> ibb.co: 72-A346-DB-16-E0-4-E24-B3-BE-1-A5-E6-B447-EF3


I feel bad for laughing about this .__. Makes you think, you know? About what I have become, about what the internet turned me into...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 11, 2019)

Camo Deer


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, what's this? Why do you have a picture of my Google Drive account?


I tried to share this from my Google Drive account but apparently it doesn't work.


----------



## Miyachan (Oct 11, 2019)

saw this posted elsewhere. taking yuor duck shopping sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

SLB-Portu23 said:


> I tried to share this from my Google Drive account but apparently it doesn't work.


Oh.
I got nervous because the picture I saw displayed my e-mail account...


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 11, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D720%3Bid%3DsqOU1mX%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## LeFay (Oct 11, 2019)

I laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Kinare (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm ashamed to have laughed at this one... And sung it in my head...


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 13, 2019)

Leeze said:


>


Imo Fugo should have been a skunk, it fits with Purple Haze a lot more


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D720%3Bid%3DsqOU1mX%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


kakapo is a new Zealand bird lol I am in new Zealand


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)

this is funny and odd how do you get one so I can troll someone


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>



 I hate it when that happens ;w;


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 13, 2019)

The astonishing symbiosis between intoxicated humans and holes on the ground remains a mystery for the scientific community up to this day...


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183451206536105986


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 13, 2019)

I take it back, I found this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183300872467562496


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2019)

nos got drunk  lol


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 15, 2019)

"This is Congress. He's dumb, and he doesn't do anything!  "


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176643335928180736


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182655843537477635


----------



## Leeze (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


>


Not on screen.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 17, 2019)

Smells like Yeen Spirit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)

View attachment 73513 View attachment 73513


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)

View attachment 73513


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Caue moura


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Caue moura


???? what


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> ???? what


Brazilian YouTuber 
@Guifrog might know him


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 18, 2019)

Oof!!! That's no good!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


Dolan dark Spotted


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Brazilian YouTuber
> @Guifrog might know him


ok


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Smells like Yeen Spirit.


Once I found 10 pounds on a pool 
Perfectly usable
Huh..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 18, 2019)

D E R P


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183711045430501376


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183711045430501376


Cute!!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183711045430501376


God damnit, I knew this was a thing I just didn't believe it.
Perfection.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: Deep Fried Drama with Waffle Fries and Lemonade


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Deep Fried Drama with Waffle Fries and Lemonade


I'm ashamed and proud at the same time. 

This one's going down in history


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm ashamed and proud at the same time.
> 
> This ones going down in history



Nice job on the title changes btw :3


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 19, 2019)

When you open up your inbox only to be greeted with "x3 *snuggles you and licks your cheek*"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 19, 2019)

Horrible, but I still laughed.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 21, 2019)

https://imgur.com/mwrHylN


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow XD thats some serious mis-spelling XD


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Oct 22, 2019)

Mostly for the face... xD


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh no, I made doggo sad.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


>


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## smolmuffin (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## justlexi (Oct 22, 2019)

Snoop Dogg Compares Kanye's New Yeezy Slides To 'Jail Slippers'

I just read this article awhile. Snoop is savage and straight forward!


----------



## Kinare (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 23, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


That's great lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's great lol


lol  



https://imgur.com/SNTRh98


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 23, 2019)

I don´t know what to think about this inspirobot.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Poor Fox...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)

OK THIS IS JUST DUMB AND FUNNY


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)

God that one got me.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

Bruce Willis FTW!!


----------



## Leeze (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Maro (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187309778529406976


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Kiaara (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D1200%3Bid%3DJVlxLut%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Leeze (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 25, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 25, 2019)

Kirby kinda looking like a snacc ngl
Dem legs


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Kiaara (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


>



My brother, who still plays with lego, told me a while ago that there are some legal but 'irreversible' building techniques- you can put pieces together in ways that make it impossible to _ever_ take them apart again.


----------



## Leocrit (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 73885


I haven't laughed like this in a while because a) it's funny as hell and b) that is TOTALLY ME! XD


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Nintencats (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)

here we go again December 6  youtube HQ


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 27, 2019)

Instagram(left) and real life(right).


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 27, 2019)

Mmmm cold fishy, delicious


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)

that look the creepy neighbour gives you


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 27, 2019)

@A Minty cheetah


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> @A Minty cheetah


Poor chee on a leash


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Poor chee on a leash


*removes the leash, free of charge*


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 27, 2019)

These clown license memes are pretty funny, ngl.
And good weaponized memes.



A Minty cheetah said:


> Poor chee on a leash


Don't kink shame.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

I love me a leash, but a seeing real cheetah as a pet fills me with fury.


----------



## Filter (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


>


That's what happens when you try to eat live animals. I couldn't imagine a better outcome.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 28, 2019)

ok lol


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188295557594222592


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 28, 2019)

My teacher in primary school trying to tell me what I forgot in my essays:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2019)

YCH reminder





-SB for each character- $20
-AB- $50
-Any gender
-Complex sonas will cost an additional $10
-Paypal only 
-Auction closes November 5th


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Oct 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188986632025858048


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 29, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


>



Omg this is so wholesome and cute.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 31, 2019)

I saw this happen live, too.  Was funny.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2019)

Jack fixing a furry's Twitter pic:


----------



## Leeze (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween! (reference is Pickman's Model by HP Lovecraft)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 31, 2019)

Found on r/ihadastroke


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 31, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> Found on r/ihadastroke


Looks more like google translate.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 31, 2019)

I AM PHOENIX
*some seconds later*
hELp mE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Nov 1, 2019)

Pretty sure this is hella old and I'm a little ashamed it made me chuckle internally (not enough for an outward chuckle at least).


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 2, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Pretty sure this is hella old and I'm a little ashamed it made me chuckle internally (not enough for an outward chuckle at least).


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 2, 2019)

" I must leave :v "


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 2, 2019)

Will the circle be unbroken...


----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)

Leeze said:


> View attachment 74429
> Will the circle be unbroken...







no.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2019)

"
Bazz: She turns into spider man.
8 BitRyan: What if she’s a women?
Bazzz: She turns into women man.
8 BitRyan: Pardon?
"


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/4PKD96Q


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/2fGKL8a

lol me


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/GBAql6Z


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 3, 2019)

SLB-Portu23 said:


> Damnit! I was hoping it would work...I'll give it another try. Since this was sent to me and I can't access the source material, I'm not sure how to directly post the file here.
> 
> I don't have a Discord account.



Why was that sent to you?


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 3, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Why was that sent to you?


I don't know, would have to ask my cousin.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 74443



Oh *jesus*


----------



## WXYZ (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

@Manchesterite I think she went to her own personal hell. ;3


----------



## Groggy (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Nov 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190310023269797888


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 3, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> https://imgur.com/4PKD96Q



I can relate to this with my dog


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190447112892366849It's ok, Kaiba.
I ship it too, now.


----------



## Alondight (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh my god this made me spit out my coffee from laughing, jesus. What a madman.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 4, 2019)

This


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 4, 2019)

Alondight said:


> Oh my god this made me spit out my coffee from laughing, jesus. What a madman.


that`s one   mad lad HE DROPED A NUKE


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know why, but I thought this was funny.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Lunneus (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 6, 2019)

Also this.


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 6, 2019)

The tail deflating at the end is the cherry on top for a classic fail.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Metalix (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm going to hell for laughing at this


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)

lol karma got him


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Got this from a Discord channel.


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh, and this.
I had it as a joke coz of the No Nut November thing, but discord added the ready to go live and I can't stop smiling everytime I see it.




(Edit: Actually uploaded it as a discord link so it'll appear.)


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2019)

This was intentional. It couldn't have been an accident.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 7, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 74687



Would use that xD


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 7, 2019)

Metalix said:


> I'm going to hell for laughing at this



I am trying not to giggle.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 7, 2019)

cats be like


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Nov 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


There was a man once hiding in my candies >:/


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 8, 2019)

Actually this made me cry.


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


lol  odin wolf  got given that book  and that`s  cute cat and good looking gun


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 9, 2019)

ok  that`s a thing


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Nov 9, 2019)

PssSsh yolo


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)

ME SEEING THIS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2019)

So one of my favourite guys on Youtube who make money by playing video games is Gray from Graystillplays.
His series of The Sims 4 is just really... special. His reoccuring characters like Colono Scopy, Ellis Dee and Spleens the cat really grew on me 
I also like that he plays the game the same way I would: Figuring out creative ways to kill his Sims to see who is the last one standing.

The Life of a Sim is a Terrible Life Indeed - The Sims 4 - YouTube


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2019)

I may buy the shirt


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 11, 2019)

aaaaaaa ok??


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I feel like that scene went the other way around, at least for the most part

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190762191064117254


----------



## EtherealBunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Puns, and the happiness/pain they cause.(Sorry, not sorry)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## grrfret (Nov 12, 2019)

Didn't initially find this funny when a friend showed it to me, but watch til the end...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh Jesus.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## ReillytheFennecFox (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)

This video makes me so happy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


Fits the board we're on, eh? hehehe


----------



## blue sky love (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> View attachment 75107


Thankfully my Elon Musk flamethrower just came in the mail.

Time to test it out on this abomination


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> View attachment 75107


----------



## blue sky love (Nov 13, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


The style of voice acting reminds me of South Park. I love it


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 13, 2019)

lol


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 13, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I asked you what was the queen's main asset?  You didn't know.  I told you it was the throne, because that is where her ass mainly set.



forums.furaffinity.net: The user above you just beat you up in a parking lot. Why?


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 13, 2019)

this is brilliant satire.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 13, 2019)

Does this have anything to do with you, Cosmic-FS???


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194700934934384641


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 14, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>


lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## oappo (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DorjeStego (Nov 14, 2019)

5:20 for the start of the gold.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194772454847188993


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)

Someone: Oh you're an asexual? Well that turns me off!

Me:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195171893642444800


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)

Speaking of grandmas...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Telnac (Nov 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 75286


I'm going to hell for laughing at that!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165398075986206721


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154599714303741952


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 15, 2019)

Twatter is a gold mine if you're looking in the right places.
I feel like Indiana Jones, nabbing the memes and dodging the giant, rolling Thots.


----------



## Leeze (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

I made this myself but it still counts as online so.. yeha


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Metalix (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195529997772935168


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 75387



One of the Canadians I know is an English expat. His son got referred to a speech therapist for 'talking weird' at school and he had to meet them and explain it was just a different accent.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


See in one hand i find this funny but in the other its so weird like you can see the last person who sat on its nut prints FUCKING NUT PRINTS!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> One of the Canadians I know is an English expat. His son got referred to a speech therapist for 'talking weird' at school and he had to meet them and explain it was just a different accent.


WTAF??? That's hilarious!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


Im going to call my friends that now


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)

wen you want to get someone into being furry


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)

a funny video I made 
vlare.tv: me being goof


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196164139174940672


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 18, 2019)

This billboard is surprisingly... Honest.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196038096346853376


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



I don’t think that’s funny.  But, to each his own.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

The saga continues


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196876665282011136


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196876665282011136


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 22, 2019)

Spoiler: Warning: verylong, but very worth it


----------



## Leeze (Nov 22, 2019)

Sergal-mobile?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Leeze said:


> View attachment 75664
> Sergal-mobile?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Because didn't you always want to drive a car drawn by a 6 year old with a ruler and a marker pen? XDDD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 23, 2019)

It's page 100!!! Woo!!!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 23, 2019)

Hecking Diogenese headass spouting straight facts.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Look at those Polygons.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198357227951837184


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Nov 24, 2019)

This video, I can't. XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

It is kinda funny that people in their forties are offended by 'okay boomer' after spending a significant amount of their time moaning that young people are snowflakes who are offended too easily. 

The irony! ;D


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 24, 2019)

Boomer: "Saying ok boomer is like saying the N-Word"
Me: "Then say the N-Word"
Boomer: "No it's a bad word"
Me: "Then why did you say boomer if it's just as bad as the N-Word?"
Boomer: .....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2019)

no take only throw, american chopper style


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 24, 2019)

In descending order:
"What's the biggest planet in the world"
"What's the biggest planet on Earth"
"What's the biggest planet in the world and the smallest"


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 24, 2019)

DRAGON FLUID (NSFW) - Between the Games - S3E4 - Rooster Teeth

Grown men playing with Bad Dragon jizz lube XD
No, not *that* kind of playing...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Nov 24, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



His funny little laugh

HEHEHE

His requestes

Touch me

His reprimands

TOUCH ME HARDER


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 24, 2019)

@Groggy


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 24, 2019)

This warms my dead heart.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> @Groggy
> View attachment 75763


Why do I keep laughing at these terrible puns?!
People like me is what keeps the dad pun trend going.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 24, 2019)

@Battlechili You might have already seen this, but I'm pinging you anyway


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 25, 2019)

Incredible


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy turkey and family argument day, Americanos!!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199651576236957697


----------



## Necro_Beasty (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh, and here's a bonus:


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, and here's a bonus:


I actually got a bruised eye from a fur missile once, dog was too excited and when she jumped at me her snout landed right in my eye.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 29, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B5a_vEOn5xd/
"We have such a funny christmas, it's 40°C/104°F outside and the decoration is polar bears with a scarf. One of them already passed out"

"I feel you, bear"


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

How to make parenting almost possible.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## MissNook (Nov 29, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 76000
> How to make parenting almost possible.


Oo WTF. I mean if your baby is vomiting it's usually because you didn't wait for the digestion to begin and play with him without thinking. And with those creepy gloves... How that thing can be a good idea Oo


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Oo WTF. I mean if your baby is vomiting it's usually because you didn't wait for the digestion to begin and play with him without thinking. And with those creepy gloves... How that thing can be a good idea Oo


I'm just glad that I'll never be a parent. I have zero paternal instinct.


----------



## Leeze (Nov 29, 2019)

kiwwer kweem nom da dusto!


----------



## Groggy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200512368536670209Leggie boy stretches real far uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Vinfang (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 76034



Oh Jesus this one's too much lol.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201200437879332866


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201153017497698304


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Punji (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Dec 2, 2019)

Listen to the lyrics.


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)

Wasn't technically online, but my boyfriend and I were watching Age of Ultron and the part where the trailer comes off the semi truck and flies away happened and I was in hysterics for a solid 5 minutes. And then I vowed to find a clip on Youtube and send it to him daily and I found this gem


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

And now I'm hungry.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 3, 2019)

I've got a few ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201793908008767488


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 3, 2019)

TRANSFORM! Into..... A slightly smaller foxxo.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Dmc10398 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202530540185890816


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>



You know what's funny? I'm German and I am pretty sure that I have a better understanding of English grammar than German grammar  Some of that stuff is just so freaking ridiculous after I got out of school I cleansed it from my brain XD


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 5, 2019)

There's this one hilarious website:

tForums.furaffinity.net


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 5, 2019)

As usual, I have multiple funnies.
But this time, i was smart and waited till I found both instead of double posting uwu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201911801690120193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202291513423749121


----------



## Kinare (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Gangsta Fox (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 6, 2019)

D&D memes uwu


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 7, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 76564


I don't know what's worse. The blockhead who came up with the idea or the blockhead who went, "Yah, that's a good idea!" and put money down on it.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know what's worse. The blockhead who came up with the idea or the blockhead who went, "Yah, that's a good idea!" and put money down on it.


I laughed for a good ten minutes when I saw it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>



I get this a lot from my family. They think I'm hiding some deeper inner turmoil from them.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Doomer (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I know I shouldn't laugh, but fuck. XD


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 8, 2019)

Sounds like an elephant with allergies.  Also, I am almost dead.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but fuck. XD


Why not? It's totally true.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Why not? It's totally true.


I know, I know. But, I'm just too kind to not feel a pang of guilt when I make fun of somebody's name, lol.


----------



## creamyfox (Dec 9, 2019)

i wanted to play a game but my current pc doesnt have up button


----------



## Kairos (Dec 9, 2019)

Friend sent to me after I told people I became a furry


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I know, I know. But, I'm just too kind to not feel a pang of guilt when I make fun of somebody's name, lol.


Oh! I didn't laugh at that. I laughed at the description of the English language


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 9, 2019)

XD at 4:58


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Oh! I didn't laugh at that. I laughed at the description of the English language


I uh... Laughed at the guy who said that his named sounded like the sound a toilet plunger makes. I uh, have a tendency to laugh at stupid jokes like that. XD


volkinaxe said:


> XD at 4:58


OMG!!! I LOVE that channel! Did you see that video he did on the properties of graphite?


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I uh... Laughed at the guy who said that his named sounded like the sound a toilet plunger makes. I uh, have a tendency to laugh at stupid jokes like that. XD
> 
> OMG!!! I LOVE that channel! Did you see that video he did on the properties of graphite?


did not see that graphite video


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> did not see that graphite video


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I'll have to tell my Macro friend he left it in Paris, thanks for post. ^^


----------



## Groggy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

Im a terrible person.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202477393375444993


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 10, 2019)

Go to YouTube, look up r/Ihadastroke, and basically any video in the results has made me laugh in the last few days.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Dec 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 76751


Need a lactose free version too.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204385837405949955


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204961563251298309


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 12, 2019)

This song speaks to me.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 13, 2019)

lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 76661



I don't get it.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 13, 2019)

The ultimate Christmas card!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2019)

*GHOSCHBUSCHTERRRR




*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 76751



But it still has lactose in it! ;3

I baked gluten-free gingerbread men with my twin recently. We were trying to bake for somebody who is celiac. We had to throw it all away because it was so bad. :[


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 14, 2019)

www.healthline.com: Do Babies Poop in the Womb and Other Facts

Ok.  Because that's a thing people worry about...


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> But it still has lactose in it! ;3
> 
> I baked gluten-free gingerbread men with my twin recently. We were trying to bake for somebody who is celiac. We had to throw it all away because it was so bad. :[


I don't think I've heard anything good about gluten free baked stuff. Everyone says it's stodgy...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Throwaway (Dec 14, 2019)

Do furries count?

I laugh at furries all the time!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Do furries count?
> 
> I laugh at furries all the time!


Yes.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 14, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> View attachment 76991lol


It annoys me how obviously copy-pasted and photoshopped the patties are in this. :/


----------



## Tenné (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Do furries count?
> 
> I laugh at furries all the time!


You supposed to laugh _with_ furries. ;3


----------



## Tenné (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 14, 2019)

Friend of mine FB'd this to me


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 14, 2019)

Tenné said:


>



I got 99 problems and drugs in my water is 1.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 14, 2019)

Tenné said:


> It annoys me how obviously copy-pasted and photoshopped the patties are in this. :/


it`s a joke


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205358057653489665


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## smolmuffin (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm in a discord server for a webseries and someone decided to paste a head of a character on Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## fuzzypen (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## hara-surya (Dec 15, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Do furries count?
> 
> I laugh at furries all the time!



Sometimes I look at the front page of FurAffinity, shake my head and laugh because if I'm not laughing I'd probably going to try self-trepanning to get the memory of what I just saw out of my skull.

It's like that line from Blade Runner, "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe, and now I can't unsee it. Please take me, sweet release of death."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 15, 2019)

Stealing the...

Is that Jenine Melnitz?!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I don't think I've heard anything good about gluten free baked stuff. Everyone says it's stodgy...



It could also just be that I'm shite at baking. It's a mystery.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205576364428017664


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sneaking Pickles into Peoples Pockets on Youtube. By Vlog Creations. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 15, 2019)

My creative endeavors in a nutshell


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## MissNook (Dec 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I don't think I've heard anything good about gluten free baked stuff. Everyone says it's stodgy...


It depends how it's cooked  My step-sister is doing everything gluten free and it's wonderful to eat. I don't know how she does it though, she's a really good cook and know a lot of thing to make great and cheap meals.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 16, 2019)

MissNook said:


> It depends how it's cooked  My step-sister is doing everything gluten free and it's wonderful to eat. I don't know how she does it though, she's a really good cook and know a lot of thing to make great and cheap meals.


That's pretty awesome!
I'm thankful for the fact that I don't have any allergies or intolerances, so I've no real need to worry about specific things not being in my food.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206433290472677376


----------



## Atlantis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Atlantis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206587460840501248


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

Lord Buckethead and  Count Binface


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2019)

So I am watching episode 4 of season 4 of Rick and Morty right now and 



Spoiler



Rick getting shitfaced together with a freaking dragon is probably the best thing I have ever seen in my entire life.



Edit: And now there are 



Spoiler



slut dragons who talk about boning each other. And a woolly mammoth. But apparently only that one dragon likes to fuck it. What is happening? :'D


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> So I am watching episode 4 of season 4 of Rick and Morty right now and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that episode!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2019)

My youtube suggestions


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Giana36 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 77173
> 
> My youtube suggestions



That first one looks like it's by the guy who made Quest of the Manwhore. 
I just got slapped by NewGrounds nostalgia.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206721668556754944


Infrarednexus said:


>


Murr


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2019)

The opening line to this video is just golden.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 18, 2019)

Isn't it always so funny when a cat sniffs a camera? XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> That first one looks like it's by the guy who made Quest of the Manwhore.
> I just got slapped by NewGrounds nostalgia.



Yeah it is. :3

This is his latest.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Giana36 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206636974150426625Not quite karma, but still pretty satisfying.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 77275


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

you.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 19, 2019)

Even in death, his posture is still _on point._




He died like he lived.
_F A B U L O U S_


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2019)

Can also be taken as a serious PSA


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208137475140575238


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 21, 2019)

lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 21, 2019)

he`s still doing it


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 21, 2019)

this is me on every level


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 77380


But... I love raisin cookies...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208431939952267266


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 21, 2019)

I WASN'T READY FOR THIS


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 21, 2019)

(I recently discovered Steven Universe and I'm so fucking confused.)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> View attachment 77331


For now on, my greeting will always be, "Hi, my name is Bob"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2019)

Weirdest town name in each US state.
My favorite one is Smartt, Tennessee.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2019)

@FluffyShutterbug Please tell me 'Ding Dong' is located near 'Merrily on high'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2019)

Guys. Replace all the vowels in 'Stranger things' with an 'o'.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)

thrice XD


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 22, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2019)

BRUTALITY!


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

XD


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Giana36 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209075337163730945


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209075337163730945


lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 24, 2019)

Funniest AVGN scene ever:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 24, 2019)

...
Bob is a furry, isn't he.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whenever this guy says “MOSFET,” I imagine a certain fur’s face over the component in question


----------



## Keefur (Dec 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207832840911478785


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 24, 2019)

Keefur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207832840911478785




can you see it


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209194471553937411


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

I found this twitter account from beyond the scary door.






Brexit themed sperm donations, anybody?
Any takers?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I found this twitter account from beyond the scary door.
> 
> View attachment 77611
> 
> ...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> View attachment 77613


I think I need a vasectomy, like.......right now


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>



Breezy!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Marvin the mink (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Jesus, why is Wendy's so savage? :u

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209150753832652800


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


I hope this is not real.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I hope this is not real.


It is real in my heart.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


There are some things, humanity shouldn't be aware of and this is one of them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> There are some things, humanity shouldn't be aware of and this is one of them.



It turns out Hitler survived the second world war and escaped to south america; olive chocolate bars were his next big evil scheme.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 26, 2019)

DDDDD:


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

This.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 77781
> DDDDD:



Imagine the complex surgical operation you'd need to do to save the plates.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 27, 2019)

XD


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 27, 2019)

Gushousekai195 said:


>


???  there is no pic ???


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 27, 2019)

In an alternate universe where James Charles really did get cancelled:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210246595247300608


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Kaaru (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

( for those who don't remember there is literally a real Rambo film that did this:
Rambo III - Wikipedia )


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210715555310817282


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Marvin the mink said:


>


Now I know what nexus got


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 77641


That's fucked the fuck up 
And probably true too 
Sorry Jesus, but ya mom was probably not victim of a sperm donation target by God himself


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2019)

This Chinese rock formation.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 30, 2019)

me irl


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 30, 2019)

It's funny because I hate children


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 30, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776670229471415


----------



## Kinare (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Giana36 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 1, 2020)

this may have been posted already.
Doesn't matter, it deserves it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2020)

I just discovered this was a thing 
Bonnacon - Wikipedia


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 78185



>> 2.4 billion!?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> >> 2.4 billion!?


I didn't make it...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 2, 2020)

How to adjust the tow bar on the new Land Rover Defender as per the manual...




 
*OwO*


----------



## oappo (Jan 2, 2020)

especially the end


----------



## Keefur (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 2, 2020)

(The funny part is in the title)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 2, 2020)

BRB, stealing grandma's furry husbando :O


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212808967824367617


----------



## Giana36 (Jan 3, 2020)

I like both Fortnite and Apex BTW; this was made mostly for laughs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2020)

@CaptainCool I had to turn my volume down.


----------



## LivingWeapon (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 4, 2020)

Update: After finishing this video, my sister asked if I was crying. Yes, tears of laughter ahahah


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 5, 2020)

XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 5, 2020)

The inscription on the tablet: TICK Encephalitis


----------



## Furrium (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B6_cyuyHdMO/

"Well my father thought he'd keep from buying 2 air conditioners and decided to break the wall in the middle"


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 7, 2020)

(It's not even funny but the Gaston meme makes me laugh like a moron.)


----------



## Furrium (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 7, 2020)

For all you DnD lovers out there


----------



## Furrium (Jan 7, 2020)

National dance of the Republic of Tatarstan


----------



## Furrium (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm a risky person


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 8, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B7A2tnoIWi1/


----------



## Furrium (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 8, 2020)

“The new iPhone will be available in 3 new colors: black, very black and former president dictator of Uganda.”


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

"Oh oh, _I_ get caught! The _black_ superhero gets caught!"
"Well, just a minute ago, they were complaining they made you white!"
"Oh, that's right. The TANNED superhero gets caught!"


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 9, 2020)

XD


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 9, 2020)

here is something that I made


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215290162210660354I resemble that comment uwu


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196864495106306048


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

9gag.com: Do, dont , didnt, i dont know

Just click the link


----------



## Sairn (Jan 9, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> 9gag.com: Do, dont , didnt, i dont know
> 
> Just click the link



Do it everyone, totally worth


----------



## Furrium (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 9, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 78868



Absolutely terrifying... I love it!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 9, 2020)

I remembered this just now. 

Sharks with human teeth are such a beautiful thing


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> 9gag.com: Do, dont , didnt, i dont know
> 
> Just click the link


I looked at it what is it news or memes  I don't get it ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> I looked at it what is it news or memes  I don't get it ??


Dont you see Granddad Frost loving snow?


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Dont you see Granddad Frost loving snow?


 

   WHAT ???


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> View attachment 78876   WHAT ???


What? >.<
Now I don't get anything.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What? >.<
> Now I don't get anything.


that makes 2 of us


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 10, 2020)

BLYAT


----------



## Furrium (Jan 10, 2020)

There are only 3 genders: people with disabilities, orphans and Chinese bachelors


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 10, 2020)

...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215834644001828864And now, I can't unsee this.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214072036181626880


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 11, 2020)

The first 40 seconds of the above video.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216200428108599297


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 12, 2020)

Almost died laughing at this, hahahaha


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 79114



ALL THE FRIES WERE HAD!

Also that birb is great in the post too


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 12, 2020)

Sairn said:


> ALL THE FRIES WERE HAD!
> 
> Also that birb is great in the post too


*< c o n s u m e >*


----------



## Sairn (Jan 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *<CONSUME>*



_*<CONSUME PRILOSEC>*_


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 79114





Sairn said:


> ALL THE FRIES WERE HAD!
> 
> Also that birb is great in the post too





A Minty cheetah said:


> *< c o n s u m e >*


*Is watching this while consuming fries*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 12, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> *Is watching this while consuming fries*


< c o n s u m e t h e f r y >


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 13, 2020)

Logged into twatter and got these lovelies back to back

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216195669750235136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216376306318761985


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


>



'Few _if any _were actually masturbating to Tony the Tiger,'

Oh sweet innocent Child....


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Few _if any _were actually masturbating to Tony the Tiger,'
> 
> Oh sweet innocent Child....


Yeah I giggled when I heard that 

I actually know the guy at 00:47, aka the voice of reason. He's on FA and a photographer. Userpage of Papa-Fox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 13, 2020)

Photo I took at Best Buy and I thought it was funny.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216556315994095617Heck


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 14, 2020)

This comic looks like gold.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 14, 2020)

cats be like


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Giana36 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 18, 2020)

Me when I see clickbait articles on Twitter or Facebook:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 18, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


>


I spied a Joni in there!!!


----------



## Joni (Jan 18, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I spied a Joni in there!!!


xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Me when I see clickbait articles on Twitter or Facebook:
> View attachment 79487


Ah so you're one of those people

...Nice!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

Cookies_McSalsa said:


>


What the actual


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 19, 2020)

XD


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 20, 2020)

(I'm a Warrior cats dork.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't know what it is just looks funny


----------



## Nimah (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 21, 2020)

Nimah said:


>


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


This

I don't know whether to chuckle or facepalm lol


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

Nimah said:


>


Way to go, boomers. You ruined memes, don't ruin rubber ducks too!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> This
> 
> I don't know whether to chuckle or facepalm lol


I did a bit of both.  Speaking of face palms...


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I did a bit of both.  Speaking of face palms...


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 22, 2020)

staring contest o_o


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

_

The bit at the end. _
*
The bit at the end. *


----------



## Kinare (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _
> 
> The bit at the end. _
> *
> The bit at the end. *


hahahhahaha XD


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 23, 2020)

The part where he dropped it in water and started throwing it real hard in the street was where I nearly died of asphyxiation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071896380988252160
My youtube app isn't working. Found it on twitter instead


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Nimah (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Leeze (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

This is hilarious, but I don't know why.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 25, 2020)

For basically any early access game in general... on point.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

This is identical to something that happened with me and 2 friends in a tavern. Looks identical too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still jealous she pounced on him and not me.


----------



## goldcatmask (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221131810270089216


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Elizzyviolet (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 27, 2020)

XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221872103735144450


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 27, 2020)

new furry meme video for all you fluffing cool furs


----------



## oappo (Jan 27, 2020)

Dakooters' shitposts are my water.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 28, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 80200


you may be on to something


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 28, 2020)

a new video for all you cute fluffing furs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 29, 2020)

mouse dab


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 29, 2020)

pirates of the furry fandom


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 29, 2020)

new video for all you cool furs out there


----------



## Leeze (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 30, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> This is identical to something that happened with me and 2 friends in a tavern. Looks identical too. I'm still jealous she pounced on him and not me.


tell me more


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 30, 2020)

Russian Joker


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2020)

This is a real product. Gwyneth Paltrow is insane and has an online store called "Goop" in which she sells all sort of weird, pseudo medical shit.
If *YOU *want to know what Gwyneth Paltrow's nether region smells like then this candle can be yours for the low price of just $75! (Yes, really.)

shop.goop.com: This Smells Like My Vagina Candle


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Kinda nsfw..


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2020)

@CaptainCool If I watch that youtube is going to recommend me endless vagina videos.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @CaptainCool If I watch that youtube is going to recommend me endless vagina videos.


Naa. They will recommend more of Charlie's videos though


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 31, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 80396


Lower left you blind bat -_-


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 31, 2020)

Just look at how a caring father is trying hard to keep his children out of the sea because they are still too young.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 31, 2020)

I am running lo on furry memes


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 31, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Lower left you blind bat -_-


Joke's on you, I'm a cheetah!


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Joke's on you, I'm a cheetah!


you know what you are cute ^w^


----------



## Telnac (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

this is the furst meme that I have made


----------



## Kinare (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2020)

Simo said:


>



I like how the article tells you to check if local laws allow you to keep a fox _after _you have built the enclosure...


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>



That bottom one is also British police in reality.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

I made memes


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


>


lol good old nos


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> lol good old nos


He's adorable especially when "sober"


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 2, 2020)

- No, guys, I certainly appreciate your desire to help, but I would have done it myself... And doesn’t the mark have to be cut out, or at least scratched?
- We are bored.  As for the mark, then Curly-haired can't be cut or scratched, nor with a knife, nor with a sword, by anything... And the marker is OK...


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 2, 2020)

furry hater + gimp = this


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)

lol get a look at this www.warcraft3refunded.com: Warcraft III: Refunded


----------



## Furrium (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 3, 2020)

here is new video for all cute fluffing cute furs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 4, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 80638


hahahahhaha  XD lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 4, 2020)

When you are a fatalist


----------



## Furrium (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224441102456852481


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 4, 2020)

When a jigsaw manufacturer re-uses the same die...


----------



## Furrium (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 6, 2020)

Both funny and awesome


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 6, 2020)

more memes for all you cool furs


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 7, 2020)

5:20 is the part that I nearly die on


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Feb 7, 2020)

This is the perfect name for a gigolo.
www.transfermarkt.pt: Pornpreecha Jarunai - Perfil de jogador 2020

No kidding around, this is an actual real person.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167861305245487104
The rare and elusive German Shep-bird


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222616952658636800
> The rare and elusive German Shep-bird



I think the tweet was deleted.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Nítho (Feb 7, 2020)

Okay, this is an old one, but it's still funny.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 7, 2020)

new video for all you furs out there #noh8


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 7, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> View attachment 80821



smh


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 7, 2020)

https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/313844257473560577/640433212589473802/video0.mov


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 8, 2020)

new furry meme video for all you fluffy cute furs


----------



## Furrium (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 8, 2020)

lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


An animal getting hit by a car! I have never laughed so much in my entire life! 
Get out.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226173787164626949


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 9, 2020)

more furry memes for all cute furs


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 9, 2020)

Pottah!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 10, 2020)

I have used up all my memes


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 11, 2020)

I spit chocolate milk all over myself over this


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2020)

If you know what SCP-173 is this is pretty dang funny, especially because of the terrified D-class


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 12, 2020)

cats be like


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2020)

My youtube suggestions are going to be terrible now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My youtube suggestions are going to be terrible now.


Farts are funny though :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> Farts are funny though :3



Als Man furzen,
muss Man _lachen_,
um Verlegenheit,
zu _verbannen_.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 13, 2020)

here some more furry memes for all you cute furs


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 81131


It's hilarious because it's SO. FUCKING. TRUE! XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Feb 15, 2020)

A little late, but...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228530363128930304


----------



## Furrium (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 15, 2020)

some more  furry memes for all you cute furs out there ^w^


----------



## oappo (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2020)

If Tony the Tiger's Twitter feed is anything to go by I have a pretty good idea what happened there...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 16, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


This


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229057072408473601


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Feb 17, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


That is beyond adorable!


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 18, 2020)

hope you all having a good fluffing day


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 19, 2020)

Ash: If that's the case..
Kuikui: Knowing you...
-both use dragon pulse-
Me: Ha, the shows poking fun at how Ash makes terrible choices.
Kukui: Use Close Combat!
Me: God Damnit, it resists that. You're supposed to be a fucking professor that studies moves, whatever the hell that even means, this whole world is terrible smh
Ash: Use X-Scissor.
Me: God Damnit, Ash... .-.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 19, 2020)

furry memes for all you cute furs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 20, 2020)

Potassium phenolate is benzene which is doing well


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Water Draco (Feb 20, 2020)

Well this got a giggle from me. Xavier living up to his foxy furrieness. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230165470722056193


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 20, 2020)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230541745462677505


----------



## Ash Sukea (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 21, 2020)

Artworks and their lookalikes...


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 21, 2020)

EAT it haters we are back online awooooooo


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



Meet his mate:
...Oh no, I can't use emojis on here! 

I was actually going to make him an emoji bride!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Here she is!


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


*hesitates eating another kernel of popcorn*

*stares at it... then squints at it*

*slowly puts it in my mouth, and slowly chews...still squinting*

*swallows*

Still tasty. *dabs while still squinting*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 21, 2020)

Seems appropriately timed with the current topic


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Seems appropriately timed with the current topic


Some college girls here wear mini skirts  and HEELS during our northeast winters. *facepalm*


----------



## Furrium (Feb 21, 2020)

When you sneezed near a huge wooden horse and someone inside said:


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 21, 2020)

furry memes for all you fluffing cute furs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 22, 2020)

You guys are gonna get us in trouble.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 22, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> View attachment 81655
> 
> You guys are gonna get us in trouble.


 fu****ng Sushis


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 22, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> fu****ng Sushis



I honestly can't tell if this is a racist jab or if you just have a feud going with actual fish


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 22, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> I honestly can't tell if this is a racist jab or if you just have a feud going with actual fish


None of that. I just saw opportunity to joke so I used it


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2020)

On the subject of sashimi...






warning this song is like..*.a lot*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 23, 2020)

Twitch clip links still don't work well :s
Had to link it to text to get it to actually work instead of trying to turn it into a channel link
Blegh


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)

Reading the phrase "pooper peeved" as opposed to the phrase "butthurt".


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)

...And this


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 81684



Oh god lol.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 23, 2020)

furry memes for all you cool fluffing furs out there ^w^


----------



## Furrium (Feb 23, 2020)

Going to a party with your skeletons from the closet


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 23, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 81731


he got him in the nok lol XD


----------



## Morisith (Feb 23, 2020)

oh no.. I am sorry guys xD


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 24, 2020)

yeet.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2020)

Morisith said:


> oh no.. I am sorry guys xD


Briton detected. :3


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 24, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 24, 2020)

lol 



looks like a new furry game


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 24, 2020)

furry memes for all you cute fluffing furs ^w^


----------



## Skeith (Feb 24, 2020)

This screengrab i made of a simpson's episode i watched recently. just....  I love background art so much.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 24, 2020)

Skeith said:


> This screengrab i made of a simpson's episode i watched recently. just....  I love background art so much.



She has only one eye.

SHE IS EVOLVING INTO LEELA.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 24, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> She has only one eye.
> 
> SHE IS EVOLVING INTO LEELA.



The truth is here. Now.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 25, 2020)

The added sound fx make this video.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 25, 2020)

furry memes for all you cute furs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 26, 2020)

furry memes for all you fluffing cool furs ^w^


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 27, 2020)

Mi scusi


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2020)

In case you don't know, the "D" does not stand for delightful. All all


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 27, 2020)

thanks to all of you my channel has got 96 subs and 58 to 60 % of my views come from here on  FA thank you this is way I love fandom ^w^


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm laughing most at "Rondal McDondal"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 28, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks this is funny?


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is funny?


No, I do too UwU


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 29, 2020)

(It's mine)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Filter (Feb 29, 2020)

From a Reddit thread, about real people with names that are in memes and whatnot:

_"At a party one of my friends asked an Alexa to turn on the lights."_


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)

(yes, this and the other two. I make-a da pizza, not-a da rules.)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 1, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> No, I do too UwU


Was it because of the face he made when he stopped at the door?
I thought it was more funny when he suddenly went "I'M GOING BACK TO BUY MORE BAGS!!!".


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Was it because of the face he made when he stopped at the door?
> I thought it was more funny when he suddenly went "I'M GOING BACK TO BUY MORE BAGS!!!".


It was the bags part definitely!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231358105981739009
Wait for it


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 1, 2020)

ooof


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 1, 2020)

This is the first ad I've actually watched in awhile


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 82124


Billy Mays here, let me tell you about my new revolutionary product Chipotle Away!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2020)

One of the more underrated SpongeBob jokes:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2020)

Anybody hear this when playing Grand Theft Auto III?

"Hiiiiiiiiiyah!" _dink_ "OHHHHHH!!! Lazlow!!! Lazlow, I think I broke my hannnnnnd! And my pinky's all bent the wrong way...."
"Lithen karate kid! The dethk is still in one pieth! Thanks for coming on the show!"


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 2, 2020)

20th furry memes video hope you all have a good fluffing day


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2020)

Youtube just suggested whatever _this_ is.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Billy Mays here, let me tell you about my new revolutionary product Chipotle Away!


Chipotlaway!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

(I actually love that song too)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Lithooves (Mar 2, 2020)

I had checked my bank account funds.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Chipotlaway!


You've been eating Chipotle haven't you?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> You've been eating Chipotle haven't you?


Not once in my life, but I've been thinking about doing so


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Then you need Chipotle Away!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know what I just heard but it felt transcendent. I must experience this chicken nugger universe.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 3, 2020)

hope you all having a fluffing good day ^w^


----------



## Arix (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 4, 2020)

furry memes for all you cool furs out there ^w^


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 4, 2020)

kids and cats be like


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234165028695179271


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2020)

I laughed but it hurt a little.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-FS (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Morisith (Mar 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Briton detected. :3


Alas no. I just watch too much British television. (I'm Norwegian tho).


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow, this is like an actual clip from Seinfeld.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2020)

Morisith said:


> Alas no. I just watch too much British television. (I'm Norwegian tho).



Ooooh. Jeg jobber i Norge; i Barentshavet.  :]


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 82298


Lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> That bottom one is also British police in reality.


I'm waaaaaay back, but for what it's worth US police in in reality would just be Vin walking away from a mass of corpses.

Edit: What I'm trying to say is US police should play more Untitled Goose Game

Edit 2: And not have guns


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 6, 2020)

art by Tiny Deer Guy


----------



## Punji (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 6, 2020)

All of these represent the art of what we call *gambiarra: *doing whatever we want/need with whatever we get. ^w^

P.s.: that one kind of comb usually has a mirror on the back. Not sure how common it is out there


----------



## Furrium (Mar 6, 2020)

How to open the skull using integrals


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 6, 2020)

furry memes for all you cute furs


----------



## Sairn (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 7, 2020)

Is this a circle jerk?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)

Here's another:


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 82439


That needed to end with a close up of Keanu's face.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 8, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Lunk


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 8, 2020)

Now sum Vaati


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 8, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> LUNK!!!


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232451227947958273


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 9, 2020)

big fluffing  hug  for all my furs


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)

"Honey??? Was one of the cats always this large?"


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237083264038457345


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237083264038457345


XD Wow that's trolling on a whole 'nother level.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236767439649726466


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 10, 2020)

I mean, I still drool over Batman, but cheese is really fucking expensive yo.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2020)

"With friends like these, who needs enemies?" - owner of that little teal car.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237076944807698439


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 10, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


>


This has Monty Python vibes for sure lol


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 10, 2020)

The entire subreddit: r/imsorryjon


----------



## Telnac (Mar 10, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> This has Monty Python vibes for sure lol


That's exactly what I was thinking while watching that


----------



## Kinare (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 12, 2020)

hope you have a fluffing good day ^w^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237844758011117575


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237493418173005827


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 13, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


yeeep


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 13, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 82670


it`s the 100yard suitcase  yeeet  XD


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 13, 2020)

It's cringey. I know.
(Got this in a group chat) ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2020)

@Thrashy Oh my god I hadn't even realised that hidden OwO

Is it the..._fursona_ virus?


----------



## Furrium (Mar 13, 2020)

- Where are your ladies?  
- What kind of ladies?  We only have two ladies and those on the chessboard.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 13, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> View attachment 82741
> 
> It's cringey. I know.
> (Got this in a group chat) ^^



OwOno! StaYwY back! I have LysOwOl and I'm afraid to UwUse it!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 13, 2020)

THE TP RUNNING OUT


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2020)

The FA forums, forum games section.

This is by far my only remedy to my lack of laughs :3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2020)

This fucking site


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>



_Oh my goodness_ this animation must be old. Czechoslovakia, , Yugoslavia, no moldova...no ukraine...no lithuania, lativa, estonia, kazakhstan etc


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _Oh my goodness_ this animation must be old. Czechoslovakia, , Yugoslavia, no moldova...no ukraine...no lithuania, lativa, estonia, kazakhstan etc


Animaniacs was in the mid 90s. I used to love watching it! :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _Oh my goodness_ this animation must be old. Czechoslovakia, , Yugoslavia, no moldova...no ukraine...no lithuania, lativa, estonia, kazakhstan etc


And the singer said "Russia" instead of Soviet Union.
*history triggered*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> And the singer said "Russia" instead of Soviet Union.
> *history triggered*



Western Sahara also referred to as 'Spanish Sahara is gone,'. ;D

You will probably appreciate Switzerland gaining so much of Northern Italy that it gets an Adriatic coast line though!


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Western Sahara also referred to as 'Spanish Sahara is gone,'. ;D
> 
> You will probably appreciate Switzerland gaining so much of Northern Italy that it gets an Adriatic coast line though!


Haha didn't notice that at first, I've just thought Switzerland looks a bit weird 

I mean having sea access would be a great thing ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Haha didn't notice that at first, I've just thought Switzerland looks a bit weird
> 
> I mean having sea access would be a great thing ^^



The Swiss Navy reports Lake Geneva much larger and saltier than they remember.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The Swiss Navy reports Lake Geneva much larger and saltier than they remember.


Well if I see the geographic skills of our army...
I mean a few years ago, around 150 Swiss soldiers marched in to Liechtenstein because they couldn't find the right way xD


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you tell what I have been binging today?


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 15, 2020)

I feel ashamed for laughing at this.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 16, 2020)

lol


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> View attachment 82844 View attachment 82845   lol


Amen!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Major Payne!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238986913748529153


----------



## Furrium (Mar 16, 2020)

aah, the pipe


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Chicken nuggets, anyone?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239523796542992387


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 17, 2020)

BOOP you all ^w^


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 17, 2020)

This is basically me every single time discovering something I want, and this happens inside me. XD


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 17, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 82846


Looks like the old man from Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2020)

@Thrashy If you're implying what I _think_ you're implying then you deserve a skunk avatar!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 17, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Looks like the old man from Walker Texas Ranger.


Brush up on your meme knowledge: it's Wilford Brimley, and he's got diabeetus!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 18, 2020)

Imperial shit? Sounds adorable.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2020)

The worst thing you can read in braille is “don't touch”


----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree with him


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Thrashy If you're implying what I _think_ you're implying then you deserve a skunk avatar!


I'm not sure what you're thinking, but how dare you calling me a skunk!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239732780495503360


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238946603056025600


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

Bork?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 19, 2020)

gives you all a hug ^w^


----------



## Furrium (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240052258148147201


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 19, 2020)

he commented randomly out of nowhere and blocked me 
xD


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 19, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> View attachment 83096
> he commented randomly out of nowhere and blocked me
> xD


Who?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 19, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Who?


Aw snap! Just saw it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 19, 2020)

Daxma said:


> VERY Immature



This is ... just awful. I guess I was never a Harry Pottervfan, anyway


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 19, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Someone on fa who draws really badly-drawn and out of taste porn


Your thick Chris voice


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 19, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Your thick Chris voice


Lol thanks. I'm glad someone liked that


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 19, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Lol thanks. I'm glad someone liked that


Yeah I found it humorous when it came to the Peter and Lois one I kind of chuckled more than the Chris one because I have been on the internet too long to know that somebody will try and take the fun out of the joke and make it fetish bait lol.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Someone on fa who draws really badly-drawn and out of taste porn


Wow...that really IS horrible.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Wow...that really IS horrible.


I forgot to add the reply text to that one. I was replying to some9ne in this topic. 


Yeah story time. The person on fa pretty much told me to piss off and called me a dumbass then randomly blocked me for uploading spongebob voice impression. But then I saw his art. his gallery was 6th grade art class level ms paint porn and some drawings involved a mother and her baby "doing things" so I thought _lolwut_


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240476816294502400


----------



## Furrium (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 20, 2020)

The Gundam from the Netherlands


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

The oddest song of GTA5...


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

This is really the funniest Zelda rap ever





"Wee-wee weapon" XD


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> This is really the funniest Zelda rap ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this from forever ago...


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

Hazben Hotel, the pilot episode.

"Harder daddeee!"


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 21, 2020)

furry memes for all you cute furs ^w^


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241519522470940677IMPOSSIBL- Wait, what am I talking about, that's completely possible...


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 22, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 83178


looks good


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 83246


The Meg's true form!


----------



## LeFay (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

LeFay said:


> View attachment 83252


In the circle of life...


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 22, 2020)

LeFay said:


> View attachment 83252



Cats are the new overlords!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Cats are the new overlords!


Cats already ruled humans!


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 23, 2020)

hope you all have a good fluffing  day ^w^


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 24, 2020)

more furry memes ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 25, 2020)

Translation:

The cute breads made in Japan

- Holy cow it's awesome lol
- I won't be able to eat those poor things
- They even have anuses
- I'm gonna bring em to a pet shop and eat in front of those pets
- Each of the dudes up there are from Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin


Oh my the comments...XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not sure whether tall nick is actually better.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 27, 2020)

Just go on youtube and look up r/ihadastroke. Dunno why it makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 27, 2020)

here is 2 of my videos I have been working on a lot of them 
hope you all have a fluffing good day ^w^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242888908867866625


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)

IT'S BEN


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 27, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


They sure do teach falconry at young ages


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

Yo Momma's the last thing I laughed at...


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Yo Momma's the last thing I laughed at...


The youtuber, I mean...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 27, 2020)

It's not every day you get to say, "You know, Vlad the Implailer was onto something."


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2020)

come to mama.


----------



## Punji (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 27, 2020)

hugs all the cute fluffy things ^w^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Frenchfriedfries (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243754180386287616


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 29, 2020)

:O


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 30, 2020)

I don`t know way I made this


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 83732


That is going to haunt my nightmares forever now.


----------



## Kinare (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Mar 31, 2020)

Xkcd.com/2287

"We're not trapped in here with the coronavirus, the coronavirus is trapped in here with us"


----------



## Aedion (Mar 31, 2020)

They look so curious, like fairies..... nightmare fairies!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2020)

One of the funniest moments ever in Top Gear. I love it when people try to show off and fail.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244783013520646146


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245380581006798849The account (litterally):




Also, blushing Zillion is precious.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>



Can confirm, am cat


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2020)

See under "Examples". It's a goldmine of lulz
Chinglish - Wikipedia


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 4, 2020)

hugs all the cute things


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 4, 2020)

the 40th furry meme video hope you all have a fluffing good day ^w^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 5, 2020)

This terrible, but kind of amazing at the same time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246077693889851392


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 5, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84186


Cats are a bad influence on our precious dogs.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 5, 2020)

Behold, the Dik-Dik


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 8, 2020)

Been playing FF14 for a few months, and I still can't get over how blatantly furry the game devs are.



Also, Excuse me, I don't think this book is child appropriate.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 8, 2020)

Punji said:


>



I mean he probably got himself cloned (We do have that power)


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 9, 2020)

hope you all ok ^w^


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246818233119891457


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


>




I just showed this to all of my sub friends and they all gave me the same reaction.

"THAT IS GOING TOO FAR YOU SON OF BITCH!" and than said I would be the deer asking them to do just that lol


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I just showed this to all of my sub friends and they all gave me the same reaction.
> 
> "THAT IS GOING TOO FAR YOU SON OF BITCH!" and than said I would be the deer asking them to do just that lol


That's how I am, too.
And yeah, they do sometimes get mad XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

So...._this_ exists. 
The introduction is sung by RuPaul.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247968173023883267


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> So...._this_ exists.
> The introduction is sung by RuPaul.


That was.....a thing.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> That was.....a thing.


*
It has a movie. *


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> *It has a movie. *



I feel old knowing people have forgotten about Queer duck lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I feel old knowing people have forgotten about Queer duck lol



I remembered it recently because the theme song popped into my head. I saw it on the TV as a kid. I do hope it didn't affect me. ;3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I remembered it recently because the theme song popped into my head. I saw it on the TV as a kid. I do hope it didn't affect me. ;3


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


>



I also, when I was younger, thought the song about the 'Most effectual' Top cat was about the 'Homosexual' Top cat, lol.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> *It has a movie. *


 oh no...!



RafflesHolmes said:


> I feel old knowing people have forgotten about Queer duck lol


How old is this??? I never knew it existed until now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> oh no...!
> 
> 
> How old is this??? I never knew it existed until now.



20 years old.


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> So...._this_ exists.
> The introduction is sung by RuPaul.


Didn't know that, gotta give it a watch xD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 20 years old.


So I was 13 when it was first around...hmm


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So I was 13 when it was first around...hmm



And I was a 5 year old who somehow ended up watching it lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 10, 2020)

twitter  is  dumb


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237852573639401475


----------



## Kinare (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248133307285422081


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Holy shit


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Holy shit
> 
> View attachment 84512


Quick, drop your wallet in there and a money tree will grow out of it ;3


----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Quick, drop your wallet in there and a money tree will grow out of it ;3



No, if I see such a toilet, then I will want to poop

Plumber:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> No, if I see such a toilet, then I will want to poop
> 
> Plumber:
> View attachment 84514


That's my face when my Animal Crossing GC reference doesn't land XD


----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That's my face when my Animal Crossing GC reference doesn't land XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That's my face when my Animal Crossing GC reference doesn't land XD



I don't even know what Animal Crossing is. It sounds like Frogger, which I suck at.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I don't even know what Animal Crossing is. It sounds like Frogger, which I suck at.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


>



So it's just 3D, chibi Frogger


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> So it's just 3D, chibi Frogger


:|


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> :|



Am I right? I have no idea. I also don't care. I like shoot em up games like Call of Dooty


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Am I right? I have no idea. I also don't care. I like shoot em up games like Call of Dooty


It's a life simulator where your avatar lives in a community of anthro animals. You do odd jobs for money, fish, catch bugs, collect fossils, etc.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's a life simulator where your avatar lives in a community of anthro animals. You do odd jobs for money, fish, catch bugs, collect fossils, etc.



But I already have a job!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> But I already have a job!


Well, it was made partially with lonely people in mind, like people who spend their time traveling or working a lot, or moving around in general.
You make friends of the characters in game who are always happy to see you (Unless you reset without saving, then Mr. Resetti gets kinda pissed)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well, it was made partially with lonely people in mind, like people who spend their time traveling or working a lot, or moving around in general.
> You make friends of the characters in game who are always happy to see you (Unless you reset without saving, then Mr. Resetti gets kinda pissed)



So, how often do you have to cross the street?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> So, how often do you have to cross the street?


Uhm... there really aren't any roads in Animal Crossing. Not really.
I mean there's one a bus drives on, but you don't cross it technically.
You can make your own though.

So you cross as much as you feel, I guess.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Uhm... there really aren't any roads in Animal Crossing. Not really.
> I mean there's one a bus drives on, but you don't cross it technically.
> You can make your own though.
> 
> So you cross as much as you feel, I guess.



Seems like they should change the name to "Animals Do Odd Jobs"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Seems like they should change the name to "Animals Do Odd Jobs"


More like "Do Odd Jobs for Animals"
But Animal Crossing is for brevity, I guess XP


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2020)

Rikes! Ahhruhehehehe


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> So, how often do you have to cross the street?


In animal  crossing new leaf, you have to cross the train tracks to get to Main Street... I'm looking for a image of a derailed train.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> View attachment 84561



Carole Baskin should be fed to the tigers, like she did to her last husband!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2020)

From the same comic on FA, just cropped a little to protect your virgin eyes while preserving the context ;3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 11, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


>


Savage


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249001123006107649


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 12, 2020)

You done fucked up, Gazelles.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 12, 2020)

Punji said:


>


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84602


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249382763108728834


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


>


Epic!!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84548


Papyrus sure is old!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Papyrus sure is old!


NYEH HEH HEH!!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84637
> 
> NYEH HEH HEH!!!



NYEEEH!! AWAY WITH YOU, SCIENCE MONGER!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2020)

This video shows perfectly how I feel while playing Doom Eternal :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249548691775590405


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 13, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> This video shows perfectly how I feel while playing Doom Eternal :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249548691775590405


This absolut madman... This complete and utter maniac actually did it.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249866741708025859For those of you that might not get it, there's a character in one of the FF games who's _name_ is Rude. The second guy keeps trying to tell the first guy that's who they're thinking of but the first guy thinks they're being called rude.


----------



## Nomiron (Apr 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250059086009454594


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84680



Damn math


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 14, 2020)

> God: I will get rid of all evil.
> Odin: I will get rid of all ice giants.
> Zeus: I will get rid of all fire.
> We still got evil we still got fire but do we have ice Giants


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248848057841651712


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2020)

'Yogic flying' is a real fad. 
There are genuinely people out there who think bouncing on their butt imbues the universe with positive spiritual energy.


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Yogic flying' is a real fad.
> There are genuinely people out there who think bouncing on their butt imbues the universe with positive spiritual energy.


This made my day...thanks


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> This made my day...thanks



Needs to be edited to have fart noises.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250815749721141250


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 17, 2020)

*wheeze* im dying.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250645183886065665


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>



Universe was obviously sneezed into existence by a giant goat anyway.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Apr 18, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 84680


@BreyoGP


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 19, 2020)

www.wsj.com: Stay Home! Back to Work! A Dog and Cat Debate Reopening America


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 20, 2020)

Kinare said:


>


Big Boop


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2020)

Somebody has too much time/money:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Apr 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Somebody has too much time/money:


Maybe but it's time and money well spent imo!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve had renewed interest in Minecraft lately...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Somebody has too much time/money:



>> Then you find out that there is no owner. It is just the dogs and they did this themselves.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 21, 2020)

Kinare said:


>



It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Keefur (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Keefur said:


>



<3 zefrank


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a very refined taste in comedy...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253108908610076672


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 23, 2020)

Evil. Pure evil.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253727534887448576


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## owoLillian (Apr 24, 2020)

o o f


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253015179270463490


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 24, 2020)

owoLillian said:


> o o f


OMFG!!! I actually LOLed!!!

Imma go to hell, should one exist.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254221880971624448


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254376628429471744


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254183191939706880


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254416424224690178


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 85413



I am going to end up eating chihuahuas as a result of this.


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Kinare said:


>


So wholesome.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


>



What?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What?


It's a meme about artists dealing with creepy customers who write to them in broken English :3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254043027817013250


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 28, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Hold on....
> View attachment 85532
> Oh yeah! that's much better.
> Thanks


----------



## TR273 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am going to end up eating chihuahuas as a result of this.


Ehh do not worry it is a delicacy to eat dog in South Korea so it is not really that problematic. (However, that is beginning change with newer generations refusing to eat dog meat at all.)


----------



## Punji (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2020)

According to my fiance, this was a real article that somehow got posted to the BBC's site.


----------



## volkinaxe (May 1, 2020)

youtube up date owo


----------



## WXYZ (May 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 1, 2020)

^w^


----------



## Feralteddy (May 1, 2020)

(Side note, I've been reading through this thread and I'm in tears from laughing so hard at some of these)


----------



## Kinare (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2020)

Can't remember where I found this, maybe on this forum


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 2, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 3, 2020)

TerminalMontage is best montage


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256315534271868929


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 3, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 3, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256725147458863105


----------



## Punji (May 3, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 4, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 4, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 4, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 86025





A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 85669



Hmmm.....


----------



## volkinaxe (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 4, 2020)

12:38 is when I lost it


----------



## Kinare (May 5, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## volkinaxe (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257685116677226496


----------



## volkinaxe (May 6, 2020)

hope you all  the best


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenago (May 6, 2020)

The preview episode for the new looney tunes shorts,ot had some good bits.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2020)

lenago said:


> The preview episode for the new looney tunes shorts,ot had some good bits.



There's new Moomin episodes being made apparently, but they don't look charming in the same was as the old ones.


----------



## Lenago (May 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There's new Moomin episodes being made apparently, but they don't look charming in the same was as the old ones.



Well from what i hear diferent people work on each of the shorts,watching the trailer i will admite im not a fan on how some are animated.
But o guess some will be better then others.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 6, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 85948



As if the dog were ever capable of making those footprints!  XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258126059586891777


----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Punji (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenago (May 6, 2020)

Punji said:


>



The many times a Npc talked back to me in skyrim, and i did this to smack him in the face


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Birdbf (May 7, 2020)

I watched this video and laughed for a full 20 minutes. I’ve been binge-watching his stuff since then... like 4 days ago.


----------



## volkinaxe (May 7, 2020)

hope your doing good


----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.alibaba.com/amp/product/103931783.html


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 86203


oh god advertisement fails are a genre in itself


----------



## Trndsttr (May 7, 2020)

I know it’s old but it got recommended to me again and still makes me laugh


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2020)

Don't remember if I posted this one


----------



## volkinaxe (May 8, 2020)

^w^  hugs


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Punji (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 9, 2020)

To the question of sociologists: "Are you satisfied with the way our government pursues economic policy in the last few months?" 90% of respondents expressed surprise at the fact that our government is pursuing an economic policy.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Jkitty (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Jkitty (May 10, 2020)

I've only seen one episode of Lazytown in my whole life... I feel ashamed!


----------



## volkinaxe (May 10, 2020)

hope you all have a good day ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 10, 2020)




----------



## precookedbacon (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259562825002790912


----------



## volkinaxe (May 11, 2020)

hope your all safe ^w^


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 11, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259928946499416065


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Bluefangcat (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jkitty (May 13, 2020)

I hope he had enough sense to use a disposable phone or payphone...


----------



## Xitheon (May 13, 2020)

FIX THIS DAMN DOOR.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 13, 2020)

An oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Bink (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2020)

Bink said:


> View attachment 86640



...We can all share the lids though. :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 14, 2020)

The Forest


----------



## Pomorek (May 14, 2020)

The engrish.com never fails to amuse.


----------



## Bink (May 14, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2020)

Just watch the intro to this video:


----------



## Deathless (May 15, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 15, 2020)




----------



## FunkerFox (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261341808077881347


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261129181313843200


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 16, 2020)

Watched this after watching the movie!  X3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 16, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Just watch the intro to this video:



Laughter more contagious than Covid


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 16, 2020)

hope your having a good fluffing day ^W^


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Bink (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 16, 2020)




----------



## precookedbacon (May 16, 2020)

Bink said:


> View attachment 86830


My favorite word in Swedish so far is the word for read

LÄSER


----------



## volkinaxe (May 17, 2020)

your all cute ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2020)

@Furrium It's spongebob's car!


----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 17, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 18, 2020)

"Gas stove is not a dryer!"


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 18, 2020)

your all cute ^w^


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> "Gas stove is not a dryer!"



I have seen people do this before. I have tried to persuade them not to put towels above their gas stoves, but to no avail.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 18, 2020)

This may or may not represent my quarantine experience


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262064163926478857


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 87041View attachment 87043View attachment 87042


Those are wonderful!!   isn't there any more??


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Those are wonderful!!   isn't there any more??


Here is one of Spider-Man


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Here is one of Spider-Man
> View attachment 87065


Thank you so much


----------



## CaptainCool (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Punji (May 20, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 20, 2020)

Punji said:


>


Did that actually happen to you?


----------



## Punji (May 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did that actually happen to you?



Oh, no. I just saw this posted on another site.

It does look _a lot_ like my paws though, come to think of it.


----------



## AppleButt (May 20, 2020)

Someone pulled a good one on my governor yesterday lol. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262868566753378304


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (May 21, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Punji (May 21, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 22, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2020)

What are these doggos doing?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 22, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


>


Who cares about the girls? I want that Mitsubishi GTO!


----------



## Lucyfur (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 22, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (May 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Who cares about the girls? I want that Mitsubishi GTO!



おれ わ おちんちん が だいすけ なんだよ, man


----------



## Punji (May 22, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (May 23, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 23, 2020)

he is so cute ^w^


----------



## volkinaxe (May 23, 2020)

more memes for all of you fluffs ^w^


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87233
> View attachment 87234



...What on earth just happened outside their window though?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2020)

Polly wanna cracker ?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> ...What on earth just happened outside their window though?


Travelling carnival?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 23, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Well, that's in my brain now.


----------



## Furrium (May 24, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> View attachment 87272



What_ is _that?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 24, 2020)

I can hear the rage and cries of artists nearby when I post this.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 25, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

As of a few moments ago as of reading this?


----------



## Throwaway (May 25, 2020)

Does solemn reverence count?


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Does solemn reverence count?


NO!


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 25, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87305


Fun fact: The energy that would produce could power the whole world!


----------



## Furrium (May 25, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What_ is _that?


What? Don't you know Ongo Gablogian, the art collector?

Oh wait, that... It's a sculpture from a Japanese artist :3


----------



## Auxil (May 25, 2020)

This James Acaster video made me weep with laughter just now (if you don't know him, he's the comedian from the 'Started it.. had a breakdown.. Bon appetit' meme)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> What? Don't you know Ongo Gablogian, the art collector?
> 
> Oh wait, that... It's a sculpture from a Japanese artist :3



This guy is definitely a furry.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> What? Don't you know Ongo Gablogian, the art collector?
> 
> Oh wait, that... It's a sculpture from a Japanese artist :3


Fucking furries....


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 26, 2020)

Little did that chicken know, he had seconds left to live.


----------



## Xitheon (May 26, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (May 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This guy is definitely a furry.


He did retweet photos of fursuiters, so... Yeah, probably!


----------



## Furrium (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Punkedsolar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Punji (May 26, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)




----------



## DingRawD (May 26, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> He did retweet photos of fursuiters, so... Yeah, probably!



What's his name? I need to know for...research.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87375


----------



## Kinare (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Banana Shake (May 28, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 28, 2020)




----------



## ShadowCatzz (May 28, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

ShadowCatzz said:


>


Someone gets me!


----------



## ShadowCatzz (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Someone gets me!


Tee hee!


----------



## volkinaxe (May 28, 2020)

channels now at 1k yay ^w^


----------



## AppleButt (May 28, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87519



D: oh no no no!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2020)

Technically, it was offline when I first laughed at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*goose-steps outta there*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What's his name? I need to know for...research.


ほりもん 堀本達矢 (@HORIMOTO_T) on Twitter


----------



## DingRawD (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> ほりもん 堀本達矢 (@HORIMOTO_T) on Twitter



Here's a similar artist:
Beth Cavener - Follow the black rabbit


----------



## chasetea (May 29, 2020)

www.reddit.com: r/ContagiousLaughter - Russian dad discovers instagram effects


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

chasetea said:


> www.reddit.com: r/ContagiousLaughter - Russian dad discovers instagram effects


Settle down, Dad!


----------



## The-Courier (May 29, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2020)

Not true for me: my mum loves the fact that she won't have a human grandchild!


----------



## redhusky (May 30, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Not true for me: my mum loves the fact that she won't have a human grandchild!
> View attachment 87551


Sorry, Boomer parents, no grand kids until I can actually afford them!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Sorry, Boomer parents, no grand kids until I can actually afford them!


Both her kids being gay AF helps too!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266138003535089664


----------



## Punji (May 30, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Punji said:


>


Aw! Criminal Justice! 

Now watch the Kawaii animals of Imperial Japan defeat the noodley armed white devils of Devil Island!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 31, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 31, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


This is my favorite anime!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 31, 2020)

Can't seem to post Mp4s, so enjoy this instead.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Im confused now


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Im confused now



I think the joke is that he wants to be suffocated.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Can't seem to post Mp4s, so enjoy this instead.


The power every father must master in order to become a true dad!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 31, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Im confused now


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I now get the reference! I can did happy now.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 1, 2020)

hope hope you all a good fluffing day


----------



## ben909 (Jun 1, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> hope hope you all a good fluffing day



its bad that i can relate to the English paper part... i think


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

More pleasantly amused than laugh out loud.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 2, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87636


Empty boxes are pretty awesome, though.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 2, 2020)

It's ningen's dog!




He's like a tall tater tot! It's so adorable!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 2, 2020)

Also, big brained Europeans being butthurt over the differences between Football and *SOCCER*!


----------



## Kinare (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 3, 2020)

memes ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 3, 2020)

$10 will go to anybody who's willing to read this and send me a recording of it:


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 3, 2020)

https://imgur.com/height%3D538%3Bid%3DXmLZYjj%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


>


It's not wrong, a good pirate is a dead pirate... and a dead pirate never takes another person's property
(except if he becomes a zombie pirate but then again, a zombie pirate is not a good pirate)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jun 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's not wrong, a good pirate is a dead pirate... and a dead pirate never takes another person's property
> (except if he becomes a zombie pirate but then again, a zombie pirate is not a good pirate)


Yeah! These kids should all die, amirite? In that case, Disney sure has some hardcore messaging.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Yeah! These kids should all die, amirite? In that case, Disney sure has some hardcore messaging.


Well hopefully they're just disguised
If not, it's child exploitation for combat! what if Disney tried that with MODERN pirates?
I mean, THAT's a lot less cute, is it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__
		https://flic.kr/p/357699588


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jun 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well hopefully they're just disguised
> If not, it's child exploitation for combat! what if Disney tried that with MODERN pirates?
> I mean, THAT's a lot less cute, is it?
> 
> ...


Wow. A thread about pictures we laughed at went into child soldiers and 3rd world piracy ...
Erh, heh heh ... yeah! Let's hope they are just disguised.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Wow. A thread about pictures we laughed at went into child soldiers and 3rd world piracy ...
> Erh, heh heh ... yeah! Let's hope they are just disguised.






I fucked up


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2020)

this image that was commented on da’s page


----------



## Bink (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 6, 2020)

"Attack and Dethrone God" is trending on Twitter, and it's an Acid trip I enjoy.


[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 87731


On a related note: _Punish me for my sins, daddy!_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 6, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87262



This is the baby that rang in the new year. 2020 is 0% chill.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> View attachment 75212



its a radar...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jun 7, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 87818



*Angery noises*

(Pretty funny tho)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 7, 2020)

hope you all have a good fluffing day ^w^


----------



## Furrium (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2020)

This person set their lighter on fire somehow.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270221079726952450


----------



## Furrium (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 10, 2020)

Dox-Tucy said:


>



I have seen it as meme pics multiple times, but wow as a video? I doubt it's a performance, but it would be much shocking if that's real. But what's killing me is the language, the pronunciation oh my.. never knew they were that similar lmfao XD

You made my day!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 11, 2020)

hope you all a fluffing day ^w^


----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 12, 2020)

90th furry memes video wow thanks to all of you cute fluffs ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271432512393211904


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 13, 2020)

Go your way stalker


----------



## Furrium (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2020)

Punji said:


>



I've been trying to increase my abs for about a month and this tip will help me immensely. :3


----------



## Bink (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272346067615363072


----------



## Bororu (Jun 15, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


>



It's amazing the speed in which PS5 waifus and r34 appeared online after the reveal.


----------



## Punji (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 16, 2020)

hope you all a good fluffing  day ^w^


----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)

I felt this.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 16, 2020)

more furry memes for you cute fluffs


----------



## HecticSeth (Jun 16, 2020)

well spooked my property.


----------



## Punji (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084274753908738


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BabiNani (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 17, 2020)

hope you have a fluffing good day ^w^


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 17, 2020)

Transfomers Headmasters dub...It's so bad


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Less laugh but more "pleasant".


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273657578472591362


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Are hose things real?! Like they sell that merchandise in stores?!?!?!?@?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 19, 2020)

_Ivory_ said:


> Are hose things real?! Like they sell that merchandise in stores?!?!?!?@?


Looks like they sell them in Gotham city


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Looks like they sell them in Gotham city


Come on im serious XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 19, 2020)

_Ivory_ said:


> Come on im serious XD


Well, looks real enough, haha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2020)

This is hilarious, but I don't know why.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 19, 2020)

_Ivory_ said:


> Are hose things real?! Like they sell that merchandise in stores?!?!?!?@?


Definitely at a fur con.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


>


My week days.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 20, 2020)

I have share the two things that's too funny for me to laugh.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 21, 2020)

one from 1oo it`s been so fun


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 22, 2020)

this is the 100th furry memes vid thanks for being there for me hugs ^w^


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Bink (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274792769106718720


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 23, 2020)

John Oliver's a Kpop Furry uwu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274907470138351616


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 23, 2020)

Idfk.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll remove this if this is too adult for a general audience, but jeez this was a gut-buster! XD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275424665800970241


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275909608435941377That's an improvement, but I still take issue with this statement :x


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 25, 2020)

Twitch link click to watch cause twitch is painful to share


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276033104805687296


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 26, 2020)

^w^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 27, 2020)

HOW ?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## LeFay (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

LeFay said:


> View attachment 88890



Dammit, I just did it.


----------



## FooFoo4230 (Jun 27, 2020)

I nearly did too, but then I realized that I have chap-stick that I never use.

Last thing I laughed about online (for more than 5 minutes): Rick Astley getting rickrolled.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 27, 2020)

FooFoo4230 said:


> Last thing I laughed about online: Rick Astley getting rickrolled.


Which reminds me;


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2020)

This shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276678953449558016
As a certified babufur (and mixer) this unhygienic creep does not represent the broader community. Go give him (or her) shit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 28, 2020)

Kuuro said:


>


haha, I have another one. In school i thought "first of all" was spelled "firstable". For my defense, English was a second language


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 28, 2020)

This is glorious.


----------



## Punji (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jun 28, 2020)

Prepare for the chuckles


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/0e/4e/06/0e4e06ba1837373b556b97c59a8abf16.gif

can’t seem to get the img thing to work


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2020)

I've wasted my life.


----------



## Punji (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't know why, but I've been finding parody French accents funny lately. Especially the "hon hon hon" laugh.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## oappo (Jun 30, 2020)

There's just something hilarious about two people beating the shit out of each other while having a conversation about politics.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


I could only think about how hot Anubis is, lol.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277817238716731392


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278010112062492672


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 1, 2020)

one of us lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 1, 2020)

Forgive me if this joke is too raunchy, but as a foxxo, I'm obligated to post it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278488351637671936


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Lunneus (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278763679421431809


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2020)

Funny, but also painfully true.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278782429210251264


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278860686592929793
Thank you so much @Slytherin Umbreon


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jul 3, 2020)

F


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## TR273 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 3, 2020)

this is cute and funny ^w^


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152971734007808


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 4, 2020)

Art by Kobu Art


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

https://imgur.com/height%3D746%3Bid%3DFRxojfO%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D668


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 4, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Forgive me if this joke is too raunchy, but as a foxxo, I'm obligated to post it:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278488351637671936



Holy gawd I love it


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay....which of you furs did it?


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 5, 2020)

hugs all the cute things ^w^


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>



This isn't funny!
THIS ISNT FUNNY AT ALL!
IT HURTS!!


----------



## JIBBLY (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Bl4ck-Cl!n!c (Jul 6, 2020)

The watermelon challenge


----------



## Punji (Jul 6, 2020)

...Not that I would know.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Sharg (Jul 6, 2020)

I miss this show SO MUCH can watch these every day and stil laugh


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 7, 2020)

I love wholesome babushka pics...


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

It literally made me cry xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jul 7, 2020)

Oleg is Russian name


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280083673493143555


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 8, 2020)

more of the cute stuff ^w^


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/height%3D824%3Bid%3DsbIRbiI%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D854


This hits hard.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 9, 2020)

Best MEME EVER


----------



## Groggy (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 10, 2020)

This. Cinderella needs plastic surgery


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 11, 2020)

My 2020 traumatized ass:


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/height%3D800%3Bid%3D2lTmTa0%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D640


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 11, 2020)

not an anime fan, but I appreciate a good pun.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 11, 2020)

10 out of 10
BEST GAME EVER
I NEED IT 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281652803560062976


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 11, 2020)

Devolver Digital Online conference.
Between the fake game announcements and My Uncle that works at Nintendo, I was laughing through the entire event.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 11, 2020)

heres some more of the furry stuff ^w^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2020)

When he/she rejects your sexual advances: 


https://imgur.com/height%3D480%3Bid%3DZWbE0PZ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282146760417320960


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)

The Lucy shirt make the meme funnier xD


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280941505486688256


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't think I'm allowed to post a video of penguins projectile shitting on each other, but I can assure you it's hilarious.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 14, 2020)

Watch till the end X3X3X3


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Nerire (Jul 15, 2020)

This


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 15, 2020)

Nerire said:


> This



Bet he's not gonna do that if that left eye was in his face.


----------



## Nerire (Jul 15, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Bet he's not gonna do that if that left eye was in his face.


Ngl I’d do that even if it was my eye


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2020)

I love these!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


>



And then the chicken was barbecued

End of Story


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>



Truth revealed. He has a squidward nose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Truth revealed. He has a squidward nose.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>



_Now it's art_


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2020)

memes for all you cute fluffs ^w^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> memes for all you cute fluffs ^w^



Hah!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hah!


you like what you see


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> you like what you see



Yes I do!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281980931541291008


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


>



I see your Arabian sand boa and raise you one Tibetan fox.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283248232038928388


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 17, 2020)

Actually the more I look at this, the more disturbed I am


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283427288533565442


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283248232038928388


N'awww hooskyyy <3


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 17, 2020)

^w^  so cute he what`s do a video with me


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2020)

What made me laugh is that this sounds like grateful German with bad pronunciation.


----------



## Punji (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 19, 2020)

I just discovered this easter egg in Ori And The Blind Forest.  I nearly died!  X3X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 19, 2020)

Consider this a warning.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 19, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> What made me laugh is that this sounds like grateful German with bad pronunciation.



After a while it starts to sound like Don Key or donky


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284821168084705280


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2020)

more of the fluffy memes ^w^


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Jul 20, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 90098


i dont do that..


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 21, 2020)

I like this take.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284531126594412545


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2020)

MainHammond said:


>








The Office is so cringe.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes it is.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Jul 21, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 90138


Meanwhile all the fursuiters-


----------



## Punji (Jul 21, 2020)

Also this:
www.reddit.com: r/ContagiousLaughter - Falkland Islands


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2020)

Punji said:


> Also this:
> www.reddit.com: r/ContagiousLaughter - Falkland Islands



I can never get this out of my mind now.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285862699998392321


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Jul 24, 2020)

These edits kill me every time


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 24, 2020)

View attachment 90260


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Page stretch spoiler


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 25, 2020)

Via.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

@tuxedo_fish I have used all except the vibe-check and the evil jello.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 25, 2020)

Mmh, minty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

These news stories pair together well.


----------



## Blazkowiczz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Jul 25, 2020)

I have to go to the bank today. What am I supposed to tell people in line? I had good news and bad news? 

Come on, Craig. Get your life together.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## rekcerW (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 26, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 90382


XD  good one ^w^


----------



## Punji (Oct 13, 2020)

I missed this thread.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> I missed this thread.



Same


----------



## Lyrule (Oct 13, 2020)

Poor Paimon lol.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 13, 2020)

Jesus: _Sits down at the last supper _There is 1 Impostor Among Us...

The Disciples: Judas is kinda sus tho, ngl...


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 14, 2020)

This will never not be funny


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Kinare (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm allowed to laugh at this, I'm 'Murican.


----------



## Punji (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 15, 2020)

here some furry memes for all you cute fluffs ^w^


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Oct 16, 2020)

Fuck colorblind


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 16, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Fuck colorblind
> 
> View attachment 90922


ooooof  wen you think about it that wood suck


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 16, 2020)

This is NEVER not funny to me XD


----------



## Punji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 17, 2020)

BOOPs you all hugs hope you like more memes ^w^


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 17, 2020)

This is so cute :3


----------



## Furrium (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm dying
HELP NOW


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2020)

Sad still can't post my mp4s from stuff I found, oh well enjoy this.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295935084151951360


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2020)

FURRY BINGO OwO


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2020)

^w^  hope your all doing good


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> ^w^  hope your all doing good



Were is the fox item in minecraft


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Were is the fox item in minecraft


don`t know


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 92199



Nintendo Nooooooooo!


----------



## Megina (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)

This kid's face XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321197309313622020


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 27, 2020)

You censored the word "that" but didn't censor the word "damn" are you kidding me that's fucking hilarious


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 27, 2020)

Well... he wasn't lieing.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 27, 2020)

This
I mean it's fucking hilarious that anybody made this





						SCP-3312 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					www.scpwiki.com
				



In case you can't tell they're talking about Fur Affinity 
Furaffinity.net is an scp 
I repeat Furaffinity.net is an scp


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)

The Laughing Loft
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Rassah (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> This
> I mean it's fucking hilarious that anybody made this
> 
> 
> ...


lol X3  so all  this  time i have been part of an SCP


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Throwaway (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't remember if I posted it or not, but they're completely redone so:

forums.furaffinity.net


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 28, 2020)

Boil on the botty


----------



## Punji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 29, 2020)

paws are good for BOOPs


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 30, 2020)

WARNING: EXTREMELY OFFENSIVE HUMOR
18+ (yet somehow not age restricted on youtube)





This was going to be my initial post to this thread since I laughed my ass off multiple times from this video. I was hesitant on posting it on here due to how fucked up the humor is.

If this is too much then please let me know so I can remove this post. Also note that Grizzy, an African-American youtuber, is present in this video. I feel like I should make that clear due to how far these jokes go. I also recommend NOT playing this on speakers.


----------



## Wheat-Meat (Oct 30, 2020)

This absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Wheat-Meat said:


> This absolute masterpiece.


OH GOD. WHY AM I LAUGHING AT THIS SO MUCH??


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 1, 2020)

"Us deer will rule the world one day, once we defeat our greatest nemesis..... Headlights >:C "


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Seriously. If you like fun dialogue, check out Netflix's Castlevania series.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2020)

I did not expect this to be as good as it was


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



A few years ago.

John terrified shoots at stranger in the dark.

Me: What on Earth are doing? You could have shot me?

John: It's dark and I heard someone moving around.

Me: So you just shoot at them?! We share this space with a dozen other people. What were you even thinking?

John: I guess that scary movie has me on edge. So why are the lights out?

Me: I broke the switch somehow when I smashed this guy's face into it.

John: What guy?

Me: The guy I'm hold. I know it's pitch black in here but can't you even hear this big heavy lump thing I'm dragging?

John: Who are you holding?

Me: Some guy who broke in through the window with an uzi.

John: What the-?!

Me: This actually happens more often than you know but you're usually asleep.


----------



## Traget (Nov 3, 2020)

This just because it's one of the most recent episodes, but any by IamCrusty, really.


----------



## Punji (Nov 4, 2020)

It is funny every time except for when it's in real life


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 4, 2020)

I watched a clip from the Eric Andre show of "Jackson Polyps" shitting diarrhea on a canvas and I fucking died. 

Won't post it here for obvious reasons. Lol


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 5, 2020)

YES


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 5, 2020)

About how one foreign tourist decided to surprise the Siberians. ... and really surprised!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 6, 2020)

Fish defeat Pokemon Emerald after 3 months of attempt


----------



## soulbox (Nov 6, 2020)

Let me know if I should remove this but


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> View attachment 93297



Massively better then the other way around


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 8, 2020)

I cannot stop laughing at this:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 93371



Reminds me of that Twitter post, I'm too lazy to look for it, where they found that 'gif' was originally pronounced as 'yiff'.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## espurrs (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 10, 2020)

Somehow I never heard of this until today.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325900525821435905


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327085857824591873


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## oappo (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)

Draakc from State Farm said:


>


It was bound to happen. It's Zootopia, it's gonna have something!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> View attachment 93842



Wonders if the charater from splinter cell could do it


----------



## The-Courier (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Wonders if the charater from splinter cell could do it


Maybe, maybe....but you gotta remember: *This is John Wick we're talking about here...*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Maybe, maybe....but you gotta remember: *This is John Wick we're talking about here...*



they try and make the main character in that game seem that good


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes. Admit cute or draw 25!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 13, 2020)

"Robot vacuum cleaner for sale. New, never used. Will clean an area of 200-400 sq. m. in a couple of seconds."


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2020)

SIR's entire Twitter. https://twitter.com/SIRArtwork


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> View attachment 93986


Culture 100, and it gets my liking


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Eremurus (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 18, 2020)

Just Louis' look of utter contempt.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 18, 2020)

I wonder if this is what they mean when they say "yiff in hell"...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2020)

Grabbed by a fucking normie!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Grabbed by a fucking normie!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329839273550376960


----------



## Punji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Nov 21, 2020)

Never thought i would be putting something from an ad here but



is still makeing me laugh


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 93994


This is so Australian just looking at it made me develop an accent.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330568759770275841


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 23, 2020)

@Mr. Fox


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

zandelux said:


> @Mr. Fox


Now see, he has good taste because he got the OwO cheese burger, that's the deluxe edition.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 24, 2020)

I wish I could find this whole stream but I was able to piece it together a but from archives
Two people, both extremely sleep deprived, trying to explain stuff to each other just doesn't work


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2020)

Fuck, this guy is hilarious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317661374596730882


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 25, 2020)

aah fuuuck 
SPLITTING headache


----------



## Polaris (Nov 25, 2020)

https://imgur.com/HNRgCQw


----------



## Polaris (Nov 25, 2020)

https://imgur.com/stQeujI


----------



## Furrium (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

This hideous action figure nearly killed me laughing


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 26, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This hideous action figure nearly killed me laughing
> View attachment 94803



Is that Joe Biden?

Looks like he's taking his transition a little too seriously.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331735172237176837HAH Get stuffed, Peta.
Warning, the replies are very nsfw.


----------



## Punji (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 27, 2020)

What is it with these videos of ducks saying something other than “quack?!”  X3X3X3X3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 27, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 94897



So that's where Kim is hiding them, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy Beat a Furry Day! o/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332166835001810947


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2020)

Punji said:


> View attachment 94874


WHoever did this needs to invest in a pyramid-shaped box for their cakes. Ouch for contrarian cat


----------



## zandelux (Nov 28, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> WHoever did this needs to invest in a pyramid-shaped box for their cakes. Ouch for contrarian cat


What if that's the real reason the Great Pyramids were built... To stop their cats from sitting on their mummies and squishing them?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2020)

zandelux said:


> What if that's the real reason the Great Pyramids were built... To stop their cats from sitting on their mummies and squishing them?


That would rewrite everything we know about ancient Egypt. I think pharaoh would be incredibly flattered if cats would sit on their tombs. In fact they even made giant statues of felines sitting on what could be potentially interpreted as early Egyptian mastabas.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 28, 2020)

I dunno, the bad ideas have some pretty good ideas tbh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332403856978960384


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 29, 2020)

X3X3X3 The duck’s footsteps match the timing of the piano notes!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh dear


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh, to be the gay avenger!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 1, 2020)

WHOOPS


----------



## Blah (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 1, 2020)

OH NO


----------



## Blah (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 1, 2020)

Oh we all bout to


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2020)

Idk if I laughed but it's something.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


----------



## Blah (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 3, 2020)

i was watching a stremer and at one point he started lifting hand weights and i said "oh what weight is that?" and he replied "8" and i said "oh i lift 10's myself" and then he spent the next hour slagging me off online for really stupid reasons because he could actually find anything out about me from my account page.

looks like someone has issues and a very tiny dick.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 4, 2020)

SPICY


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 4, 2020)

I know, I'm disgusting. XD


----------



## aomagrat (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 4, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> View attachment 95563



Dog theft is a serious problem in Germany because of all the Doberman pinschers.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331174807677886467


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Dec 6, 2020)

Аааааа


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 6, 2020)

It's a turkey face. 
Turkeys. ☺


----------



## Polaris (Dec 6, 2020)

https://imgur.com/o7Ocgtv


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2020)

Xitheon said:


>



I actually watched this whole thing because it just cracks me up sooo much.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 6, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 95698 XD


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336094458341974016


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 8, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 95901


I'd make a joke saying "I know what my friends and boyfriend will be sending me later", but they already sent me this.
I feel bad now, I gotta appreciate some peeps like the snacks they apparently are.


----------



## Blah (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 8, 2020)

https://imgur.com/wUq8bPC


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336178629450018817


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah, the memories.. =w=


----------



## Blah (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 8, 2020)

Hermione is gangsta.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Dec 8, 2020)

XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 95968


Heckin cute!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Keefur (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336612763003617282


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 10, 2020)

https://imgur.com/7AZJMyK


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2020)

xD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2020)

So Boozy has prepared a warning board for when large groups of normies discover him.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337186077313019905psst.
google sea salt


----------



## Polaris (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 12, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/I8Q0Qss


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2020)

Cannot fit the whole thing because the screenshot is to large and i have not figured out how to make it smaller on my phone


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 13, 2020)

Blah said:


> View attachment 96326



I have a ferret and I approve.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

When I am really really bored and I just want to hear random funny shit on Youtube, I sometimes watch Darkwing Dork. The way he says "cloods" is funny as I listen to this mindless dribble, while playing Fallout 76 which is also mindless dribble.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 13, 2020)

(This is old but I wanted to celebrate the new Loki series.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 96341
> 
> (This is old but I wanted to celebrate the new Loki series.)



Where's Fenrir? XD


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Where's Fenrir? XD







I don't want to hijack this thread with Loki stuff but this is cute.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 96345
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread with Loki stuff but this is cute.



Fenrir is best jotunn wolfo.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338228002631548928I never even noticed XD


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Blah (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 14, 2020)

I'M CRYING.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 14, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 96341
> 
> (This is old but I wanted to celebrate the new Loki series.)


----------



## zandelux (Dec 15, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I'M CRYING.


"You are Hagrid now." XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/K42osGy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/nwSHD99


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 16, 2020)

O_O


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 17, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/holdmyfeedingtube/comments/keex4w


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 17, 2020)

https://imgur.com/5xguXQD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Plitheon (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Plitheon (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 19, 2020)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Filter (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2020)

https://imgur.com/GAltQoQ


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 19, 2020)

New Game+, have mercy


----------



## Polaris (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Nerire (Dec 20, 2020)

The Pebble


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 21, 2020)

Joseph is best JoJo


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 21, 2020)

AAAH
AAAAAAH
NO
KILL IT


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341099608789962752


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Dec 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> [ ATTACH type="full" alt="*Jews.jpg*" ]96925[ /ATTACH ]


Um >.>


----------



## Polaris (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 23, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Um >.>


You don’t grt to choose the name of Asn image that your copy and paste online(i know you can with an extra step that most people skip)


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 23, 2020)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				



Gilderoy the Mouse Prince!


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Dec 23, 2020)

ben909 said:


> You don’t grt to choose the name of Asn image that your copy and paste online(i know you can with an extra step that most people skip)


I didn't realize before then that the filename was added as an alt attribute, so I gotta be a little careful what I post now. (Cropped yiff pictures and whatnot. )


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 24, 2020)

https://imgur.com/ATPhAYT


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 25, 2020)

eat pant.


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 25, 2020)

"A normal day at the bowling alley"

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/okbuddyretard/comments/dwybef


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Eremurus (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 26, 2020)

What can I say?  I miss those classic game shows, especially those with the funny episodes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 26, 2020)

Found a better one, XD


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Was going to post something... but then I laughed at something here... does that mean that I have to repost that post? XD


----------



## ben909 (Dec 27, 2020)

malefeetguy said:


> Was going to post something... but then I laughed at something here... does that mean that I have to repost that post? XD



you could quote it here using multi quote


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


>


There's an old Brazilian expression for people who type using just their index fingers - "catar milho", which translates to "pecking for corn". Basically "hunt-and-peck". This vid resignifies it brilliantly :3


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 27, 2020)

This is fucking dark.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 28, 2020)

Rob Madge (@Rob_Madge_02) Tweeted: The Sound of Music is on and I still scream every time the Mother Abbess calls Julie Andrews a cuntface https://t.co/qkQEKTDMkj

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343231477622984706


----------



## Polaris (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 29, 2020)

Please let this be a normal field trip


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Punji (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Davedd (Dec 29, 2020)

Punji said:


> View attachment 97384


Here's the last thing I laughed at online


----------



## Polaris (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 29, 2020)

Any Transformers fans here? 

This joke has been made so many fucking times in a Facebook fan group I'm in, so the video itself wasn't what got me, but rather it was some guy in the comment reworking the joke to work for the Beast Wars stuff. 

Also does BW count as furry media? Either way, good show, Silverbolt is best boye, go watch it.


----------



## Punji (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 1, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


>


He's like a seal


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345009037818081281Ourcraft


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2021)

lol if 2020 was a game


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2021)

hope your all having a good 2021


----------



## Davedd (Jan 2, 2021)

volkinaxe said:


> hope your all having a good 2021


Congrats on 3k


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

I watch this every single day


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2021)

Davedd said:


> Congrats on 3k


thanks hugs ^w^


----------



## Polaris (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345384341136957442


----------



## Polaris (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

I used to watch anime when I was a tween. (15 years ago)
I thought this was cute. Lol


----------



## zandelux (Jan 5, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> I used to watch anime when I was a tween. (15 years ago)
> I thought this was cute. LolView attachment 97958


All I could think about after seeing this...


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 5, 2021)

memes for all you cute fluffs ^w^


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Kinare (Jan 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345569872223195137


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 6, 2021)

https://imgur.com/jNzBF9M


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 7, 2021)

Relevant: It's been a tough January.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347758381218504706


----------



## Polaris (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 9, 2021)

The boys are out looking for a talking towel when...


----------



## Blah (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Davedd (Jan 9, 2021)

Blah said:


> View attachment 98498


----------



## Polaris (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 98552


Fenrir did nothing wrong


----------



## Lenago (Jan 10, 2021)

This gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 10, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347758381218504706


----------



## ben909 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 98600



was that edited or was fa really in tv


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 10, 2021)

ben909 said:


> was that edited or was fa really in tv


Fake, but it’s still funny


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 11, 2021)

— Look, dear, someone threw out a fur coat.
— Indeed ... Who throws out such fur? Still warm even…


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 11, 2021)

Schwarzenegger knew damn well what he was doing with this shot.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 13, 2021)

Don't let this happen to you. Take the necessary precautions today, don't wait. This message is brought to you by closeted furries just like you.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 13, 2021)

Punji said:


> Don't let this happen to you. Take the necessary precautions today, don't wait. This message is brought to you by closeted furries just like you.
> 
> View attachment 98776


So wait... is this telling me to announce to my family and friends that I'm a furry... so they don't accidentally find out I'm a furry?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 13, 2021)

zandelux said:


> So wait... is this telling me to announce to my family and friends that I'm a furry... so they don't accidentally find out I'm a furry?


Control by whom and where your information and icon can be viewed.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 13, 2021)

https://imgur.com/Abeg240


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

am I having a stroke


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 16, 2021)

@Flamingo New sona idea?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 16, 2021)

Ramjet556 said:


> View attachment 99176
> 
> @Flamingo New sona idea?


Fenningo?


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 16, 2021)

Hideous.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 17, 2021)

__
		https://baphometapotheosis.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640071549001531392


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 18, 2021)

Bruce Willis Nearly Missed Out on '12 Monkeys' Role Because Director Terry Gilliam Felt His Mouth Looked Like a Butthole — 'For a Moment It Goes All Trumpian'
					

Bruce Willis showed his range as an actor after he starred in 12 Monkeys, an apocalyptic sci-fi thriller released in 1995. At that time, Willis was mainly known for the Die Hard film franchise, and 12 Monkeys helped show what he could do outside of action movies. Although Willis performed well...




					www.cheatsheet.com
				




(My mum snorted when I showed this to her.)


----------



## Punji (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 18, 2021)

"when you find someone you haven’t presented your lawyers badge to" (fun fact: presenting lawyers badge to everyone = canon)
"me when edgeworth says he wants to have dinner" (The man himself, lol)



"on his way to adopt kids with absent/terrible parents"
"This is Wright going back to Kurain village after he finish visiting the Detention Center" (when there's a train, lmfao)
"When Smash Bros only has 3 DLC Slots left"
"This is how Pheonix moves between the locations" (I thought he teleports)
"This isn't even my final form." (The man himself yet again, no, really)



"Phoenix with only one day to build a case and defend his client."
"When someone says that Edgeworth is going to be on a case."


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 18, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/boxxed.140669/


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 18, 2021)

Ok, the comment section is hilarious, you can check it out yourself... *wheeze*


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

This guy should be a stand-up comedian.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

NOOOOO


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m in this comic and I don’t like it








						The Adventures of Fallacy Man
					

A philosophy webcomic about the inevitable anguish of living a brief life in an absurd world. Also Jokes




					existentialcomics.com


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

__
		https://eselbarondelabirra.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F638916364917211136


----------



## zandelux (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 22, 2021)

__
		https://nu-ce-lar.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F639960258767454208


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352473728601509890


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

When the rest of the world thinks of America, this is what comes to mind. I only have one question, is there more?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352837630564724744


----------



## Polaris (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 24, 2021)

__
		https://notvoid.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F612533148898770944


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 24, 2021)

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1352562180856680448/pu/vid/576x1024/yZMsenlFgcPhES87.mp4?tag=10


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## SkyEagle (Jan 24, 2021)

My Immortal, funniest story ever... inspired me to write my own knock-off of it lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

Only in America...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 25, 2021)

https://youtube.com/c/OkillyDokilly
		


Literally just this entire metal band


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 26, 2021)

memes for all you cute fluffs


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2021)

I really shouldn't laugh at this but...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


>


the second one looks like my friend's oc


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

@Wulf the Jackal


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 100192



Glock blocked


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2021)

Man got chops.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2021)

Brilliant.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 27, 2021)

- What ability do you have, Little Bat?
- Repayment ability.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347707274576461828


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 28, 2021)

_(W/ English subtitles, suprisingly)




_


----------



## Punji (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Jan 29, 2021)

this post on this thread 


contemplationistwolf said:


>


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>



25+ years later, and I still say that to people, often forgetting where I got it from


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2021)

This comment 

 on this video 



 The entire comment section is a riot


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## alphienya (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355955266987155463


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 100643


tow me, big boy


----------



## Hogo (Feb 1, 2021)

__
		https://pisboy.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F641443248878010368


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## GentleButter (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Couratiel (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## zenmaldita (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

lmao, I have too much time on my hands xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Feb 3, 2021)

https://www.tiktok.com/@gmoney1289/...r_device=pc&sender_web_id=6924990796711364101 ... lol'd


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 3, 2021)

LuCARio.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Faexie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2021)

This entire thread 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356921656946679810


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356594841061220352


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## .Antho (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2021)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 101067


America is proud.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2021)

Content like this is like crack to me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 101071


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 6, 2021)

Polaris said:


>


Obvious plant?


----------



## Polaris (Feb 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Obvious plant?


Obviously.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2021)

I guess we're not so different after all.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


I dont understand this template. Could you explain it? No cause it's bad, but because I'm stupid. The Leafy one I understood though xD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 7, 2021)

The second one

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358489924610236416


----------



## Punji (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2021)

I think I've found my next fursona.

seapigggg.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2021)

Classic scene from classic movie!


----------



## zandelux (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

For clarification: This isn't even political, (well not sane politically anyways). Cracker Barrel gets it's name, from barrels of wafer crackers that were sold in stores back in the day. This argument is full of stupidity and ignorance. Back then, they didn't have very sanitary storage technology we had today, so they would literally store everything saltine in barrels, like the saying "shooting pickles in a barrel" or "fish in a barrel"  because well, salt can be preserved for a long time if stored. (Fish was stored with salt.)












They serve crackers at Cracker Barrel, big shock I know. Growing up in the rural south since well, 1992. I've been here multiple times in my life and I just had to laugh at this utter dribble. Besides, Cracker Barrel is all over the USA. Anyone can go into the establishment and order food or buy from their giftshop. I've never seen them refuse service to anyone.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 101674



Pizza time


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 12, 2021)

this is surreal adorable and random


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


>



Amanda: *Approves*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 13, 2021)

Not necessarily laughed, but I appreciate it. Need to get a refill on my prescription:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2021)

This: (amusing, but so true).


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Maverick. (Feb 17, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/770608186223801721/









						BRUH - Sound Button
					

Click here to play the sound!




					www.myinstants.com


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 17, 2021)

*Pumps shotgun*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 17, 2021)

Spoiler: page stretch









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348407712137289729


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Feb 19, 2021)

I am the Gunslinger and this is my favorite bunker in the zone.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 20, 2021)

Лорик said:


> I am the Gunslinger and this is my favorite bunker in the zone.


*GET OUT OF HERE S.T.A.L.K.E.R*​


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Polaris (Feb 20, 2021)

https://imgur.com/wngq4Dv


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 22, 2021)

This is the greatest Hearts of Iron mod of all time.







Spoiler: Translation



Gordon:_"Don't catch my eye, I'll rip your Adam's apple out, bitch. Who did you tell to die, told me to die? Come here."_

Putin (in Ukrainian, lol):_ "...Are you crazy or something?"_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Feb 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 101071


Being a protogen I think that is adorable


----------



## Punji (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Punji said:


>



Unfortunately, I watched entire episodes of that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

If you were a fan of the Dukes of Hazzard, look up "Gooks of Hazzard" on YouTube. Funny as hell.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries
					

Image the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				






Spoiler: if you don't get it, read the filename, then click here.



everyone knows what a fennec is


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

The entire series is gold, but particularly this episode


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The entire series is gold, but particularly this episode


i don't get it


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i don't get it


The way Mr Flibble is shaking with pure rage in every shot of him just gets me

_Oh we can't possibly do that! Who'd clean up the mess?! _

Reminds me of Feathers McGraw

Am I being too British?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The way Mr Flibble is shaking with pure rage in every shot of him just gets me
> 
> _Oh we can't possibly do that! Who'd clean up the mess?! _
> 
> ...


it's a good point though.

he has to keep at least 1 of them alive.

the robot doesn't need oxygen so he should spare them.


----------



## bluezcherry (Feb 25, 2021)

This made me laugh til I cried the other day XD


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

It me


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 27, 2021)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/951/512/95c.png


----------



## Punji (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## ziishu (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366151250903990280


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Kinare (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 103306







Turn the closed captioning on, it's worth it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Mar 5, 2021)

I make myself laugh. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367972272305147904


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 5, 2021)

Technically not the full clip but you gamers get the point. XDDD 
There's an extra pause where the doctor goes quiet, turns around to pretty much look at him, and then says it again. Just made me bust out laughing.


----------



## Punji (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## TropicalMangoes (Mar 6, 2021)

The Something About series by TerminalMontage on youtube always tickles me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2021)

The animal is called "Turkey" in English and "Peru" in Portuguese


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

i should not be laughing at this... but am


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 8, 2021)

_I love that laughter._


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 103993


And that would be my cute little kitty reggie.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Speratic (Mar 9, 2021)

This literally just showed up on my recommended feed. I got way too much enjoyment out of it >>


----------



## Furrium (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 9, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 104063


I KNEW IT I KNEW THERE WERE MORE THAN 2 GENDERS!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 9, 2021)

Telnac said:


> View attachment 104084


That is cursed therefore it gets many likes.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 9, 2021)

every fkn time i watch this i laugh... every fkn time.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Mar 9, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 102659



Fun fact: Polar bears have black skin, but white fur to blend into their Arctic surroundings.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> View attachment 104093


Pair-eye-dole-ee-ya


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 11, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> View attachment 104271


That baby has testicles growing on the sides of its face.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 12, 2021)

[SOUND WARNING]


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 104371



That's just me driving


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2021)

I fucking love Deadpool.


----------



## Kuuro (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Mar 14, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 104365


I was scrolling slowly through this. I didn't even make it to Daisy's second text box and I was already in tears. I actually think it's way funnier if you just picture her getting within a foot of Peach's face, just staring at her with those dead eyes.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 16, 2021)

I can't believe this was on TV


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 17, 2021)

*

*


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Cringetopia/comments/m70s8l


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 17, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cringetopia/comments/m70s8l


Omg, I felt that cringe in my bones. Bless them but....wow


----------



## Punji (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 22, 2021)

_"Like Rambo, the Orks exterminatate the Chronus, ignoring what other say and wrecking the streets."_






The actual intro: (Mind your volume.)


----------



## Punji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 24, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 24, 2021)

I know i am striping this of context



the sponsor wants you infected


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2021)

My spammeroni made me giggle. They really know what a woman, like me, really looks for in a partner! (P.S it's a screenshot, not an actual link)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


That's amazing


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 26, 2021)

Inflate Diezel every day


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 26, 2021)

Mmmm.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Rassah (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 105797


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2021)

I am five years old.


----------



## Punji (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## sherlockwolf (Mar 27, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 105859


I always say I'm "honest to a fault" because wow does being honest get me in trouble somtimes xD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 28, 2021)

From my favorite sketch comedy group:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 28, 2021)

I didn't want to laugh, but I did


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 28, 2021)

Owlkitty


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 29, 2021)

husbund.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 29, 2021)

ThErE's A bEE??


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 29, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I didn't want to laugh, but I did


Wow, what a hangry boi


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 106011


You want to play a game?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 29, 2021)

>



Jessica did not state whether or not they were 175 inches or centimeters. If they are centimeters, then I would hate to see how thin she is. That's 5'8". I'm 5'8". <n<


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Zhalo (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Jessica did not state whether or not they were 175 inches or centimeters. If they are centimeters, then I would hate to see how thin she is. That's 5'8". I'm 5'8". <n<


I am yes years. Looking for yes.
My smol is yes, weight is yes, yes hair, yes eyes.
Disregard, reverse.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> ThErE's A bEE??


knowing foreign languages a little the b is between the K sound and the L sound.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 105922


since a duck's voice never echoes, he can cry all he wants but there will be no response.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 105945


my boyfriend is not allowed to respond to this picture


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I am five years old.


this pertains to my "interests"


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 105805


i have the opposite problem


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

just.chillin said:


>


so in this canon does Wally kill the poodle from the bread episode?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 31, 2021)

Spoiler: Context and technicisms



I got to say technically.. this thread and prefators vs prey one lol!


Sunburst_Odell said:


> Uh... OK but don't judge me for my sense of humor
> View attachment 41999





Guifrog said:


> I laughed at the info that the Spanish group "Las Ketchup" was formed by Tomatito's daughters and one of their albums is called "Hijas del Tomate" (Tomato's Daughters)





But last thing!
This!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 1, 2021)

Okay, this made me laugh more than it should! XD!






Look @Guifrog and @Fcomega121!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 1, 2021)

THE SOUND IT MAKES!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 1, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Okay, this made me laugh more than it should! XD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was brilliant, and I haven't even watched the anime!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> That was brilliant, and I haven't even watched the anime!!


Neither me, but this is awesome haha!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>



Hank can sure dish out the pro-pain I tell you what.


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 2, 2021)

@Telnac


----------



## Telnac (Apr 2, 2021)

Tayoria said:


> @Telnac


Hexagons are the bestagons


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 2, 2021)

LIZARD.


----------



## Punji (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 2, 2021)

@Guifrog


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> LIZARD.



LEAVE THE LIZARD ALONE!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 3, 2021)

And then there was this


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 5, 2021)

I LOVE YOU KITCHEN GUN.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2021)

once you realize she says "I feel Santa's dick" you can't unhear it


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2021)

Fantasy Cartographer evaluates New Orleans

(that's a link, in case that's not obvious on your browser)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Why interstellar memes always get me?

Hahaha


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 8, 2021)

Walking around in an Easter Bunny cos on RuneScape. I don't know why lol....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 10, 2021)

very catchy as well


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## pingpong99 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2021)

In Geralt's voice: _Damn._

I'm not 18 yea wendy_chens of age.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


>


I actually searched for a song by googling things like: (song violin intro that goes like naa naa na-na naa). It turned out to be a song by White Town, called "Your Woman". That very fact makes this video even funnier to me.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 107088


I'm saving this meme. It's pure GOLD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

IT'S NOT A PHASE, MICKEY. IT'S WHO I AM.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## sausy1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>


Me when I try to play Mordhau


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)

My life.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 107321


not that i want to start fires but your argument can be destroyed by simply asking..
"dangerous to who?"


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not that i want to start fires but your argument can be destroyed by simply asking..
> "dangerous to who?"


Lol well this is a meme about the dangers workers themselves face based on statistics from the bureau of labor statistics. The pizza delivery person is a hero~


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 13, 2021)

*Horny Jail coming to get you.*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 107364


i have pocket artefacts but not quite the same definition


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2021)

This killed me


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 107421


To them “ what projection does your flat globe use”


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

I remember watching this a while back and it gave me a good laugh


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 107421


they say they can form an intelligent argument but when they don't even understand words there's a problem.


----------



## Punji (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 15, 2021)

LMAO even for a brony like me, this is waaaay very Out of context!! XD






@Pygmepatl, @Guifrog, @ssaannttoo, @Foxy Emy you'll love this randomness!

(Edit: 2:04 santo on spank thread lol)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 16, 2021)

this gif


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

We're not laughing at Eggman, we're laughing with him.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

Damn, Daisy!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

Deleted member 134556 said:


>


this genuinely made me laugh in ways only others with the same background as me would understand.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


i can explain.

the idea is to show the most extreme dimensions of clothing design techniques in combination so you can what ccordinates in a more subtle form.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i can explain.
> 
> the idea is to show the most extreme dimensions of clothing design techniques in combination so you can what ccordinates in a more subtle form.


Doesn't make those any less horrendous to look at and utterly unwearable


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Doesn't make those any less horrendous to look at and utterly unwearable


they're not commercial outfits, they're templates for clothing companies.


----------



## Blah (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 18, 2021)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)

Deleted member 134556 said:


>


I can't. I'm dead LOL


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 19, 2021)

... don’t know if i am going to try


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>



Honestly, they still have their breakfast menu up. She should have known better. :/


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, they still have their breakfast menu up. She should have known better. :/


Apologies for the massive image earlier. I edited the size to make it less annoying >w>


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

Raccoons wash their food before eating it. So they gave them cotton candy. - )
					

IFunny is fun of your life. Images, GIFs and videos featured seven times a day. Your anaconda definitely wants some. Fun fact: we deliver faster than Amazon.




					ifunny.co


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)

US politics be like


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

This made me wheeze for like a minute


----------



## Erix (Apr 21, 2021)

This *sent* me


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)

So I went on a Wikipedia deep dive

@ Adolf Hitler in pop culture. 

I checked on Google images. This is a thing.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Apr 21, 2021)

This gave me a dam good laugh





@zandelux thank you xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 23, 2021)

(kinda cheating but this made me laugh a lot yesterday hahaha)


----------



## zandelux (Apr 23, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> View attachment 108094


It's been awhile since I've seen that episode, but does he really smile in that scene?

Also, never noticed the extended pinky.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

~2.5 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

~1.5 minutes


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 108127


----------



## zandelux (Apr 23, 2021)

Patrick Stewart's reactions to Frakes' flubs are priceless. And Michael Dorn shouting "God JEEsus!" may be the funniest thing I've heard this month.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

Some of these are repeats, but it's worth imo xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 108127


I relate wit this way too much xD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2021)

Likely my last post on here. I can be found on FA (MarkOfBane). Edit: Guess not!


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2021)

world anthem


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


>


PRAISE BE


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)

sneezy boye


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> sneezy boye


My cat used to have these big sneezes and his muzzle would get covered in mucus, then he'd proceed to eat it up.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 26, 2021)

YOU STUFFED HER LIKE A THANKSGIVING TURKEY!!! *turkey noises*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't fucking know anymore.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2021)

Simo said:


>


This is fantastic. I love it! <3 I'm on a bird lovers server that will enjoy this X3


----------



## Telnac (Apr 27, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> YOU STUFFED HER LIKE A THANKSGIVING TURKEY!!! *turkey noises*


I love that movie!


----------



## Kinare (Apr 27, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/mzfr03

Gotta watch it on the actual post to see it properly, weirdo cropping here.


----------



## lohfrum (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Apr 27, 2021)

I am fully aware I'm going to hell for laughing at this. It's a unique type of bumfight.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> View attachment 108459


This comment


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Apr 27, 2021)

@Furries:


----------



## Erix (Apr 27, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> sneezy boye


We got the Ultimate Covid Spreader 9000 here, what an amazing contraption


----------



## Erix (Apr 27, 2021)

Saw this a long time ago, laughed my ass off. Still find this pretty funny, just doesn’t compare to the first time I watched this though


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 28, 2021)

@Pygmepatl @Guifrog!



Spoiler: Translation:



(What happened? Where are their pawsies?

It was left without pawsies!
It's a bun, a bimbo bread! (Bimbo is a Mexican brand))


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

OwO

Y'all and such amazing chonkers.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> Y'all and such amazing chonkers.


Chonkers? What's that?

OwO


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Chonkers? What's that?
> 
> OwO


Big bois and gurls


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Big bois and gurls


Aww that's cute! :3

Here have another chonker ^w^


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2021)

Quotes from a robot in Borderlands who desires to become a human.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2021)

@Flamingo


----------



## Xitheon (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

I’m ded


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2021)

Xitheon said:


>



Hey you. Stop watching my YouTubes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2021)

Okay


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Okay



That is correct.


----------



## Punji (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 2, 2021)

I keep getting Russian floppa videos recommended to me and there's something magical about them that I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 108864


My ex in a nutshell XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 108884


Yoda: "The newborn saviour, he is!"

(Sorry, I had to. XD)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yoda: "The newborn saviour, he is!"
> 
> (Sorry, I had to. XD)


100% honest with you, Sleepy

I was thinking the same thing when I looked at it.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 4, 2021)

@Guifrog


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 4, 2021)

Gotta make my sona wear this


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 5, 2021)

I was looking through old threads and saw this
——————————




————————————-
bro stop the cap, god dammit xD

If you read the thread, you would get the context of this post. Oml so stupid ffs LOL

Gave me a good laugh, ty @Borophagus Monoclinous  <3


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Whimsycal (May 6, 2021)

This man is playing Alien Isolation with a googly eye steering wheel


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 7, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (May 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


Thanks...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Player said:


> Thanks...


Ok xD


----------



## Play3r (May 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Ok xD


I needed that video XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 109105


Guppy has jealousy issues


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

yikes.

i'm not opening that can of worms.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


lol true


----------



## Play3r (May 9, 2021)

I fucking found my new pfp.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 9, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>





https://imgur.com/As43cT6


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 109571


fyi the house mouse that live as vermin in the palace are actually the largest single population of the species since they are going extinct everywhere else.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

*Wiggle with the wiggly boi*


----------



## Bababooey (May 11, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 11, 2021)

*ahem*
MEEEEEOOOOOWWWW??!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 11, 2021)

I vote for the possessed  hedgehog cake (But thats mostly because it’s made by Eddie Murphy X3)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392218573636923396


----------



## Filter (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2021)

Cooking skills, not even once.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (May 13, 2021)

My profile still makes me laugh and that's all the matters in this world. 


I guess I'm being festive waiting for a very special commission to be complete.


----------



## The-Courier (May 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Cooking skills, not even once.
> View attachment 109807


I've had this happen to me before.

Not quite like that, though. It was a fire caused by grease from something unrelated. Always clean your stovetops.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2021)

Laughing at this crap is my guilty pleasure, one of them anyways


----------



## Erix (May 13, 2021)

I don’t even know wtf it is I’m watching right now, but it’s amazing xd These Spongebob jar memes have for some reason gone up in quality and I’m all for it


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (May 13, 2021)

Me: >>:||
Erix:


Erix said:


> Oh god Fcomega what have you done xD the new face has a double chin with a double set of eyebrows
> 
> it isn’t even the Santo face anymore... it’s an entirely different face! Definitely looks very weird I’ll give u that hahaha!
> 
> 4996!



Hahaha I just loved all of this randomness xD
I did lmao very loud lol
The rest of the funs:


Spoiler: Weird emoticon Faces






Erix said:


> Oh lord, please no. I’d rather this face be forgotten xD need it banished back into the underworld in which it came from
> 
> 5002!





Erix said:


> View attachment 109877
> The evolution chain of the Santo face in all its wonderful glory.  Though I gotta say, I’m not okay with the most recent evolution I’m sorry. Like wtf is that xD
> 
> Omfg I can’t rn xD
> ...





ssaannttoo said:


> KAAAAAMM YAAAAAAAAA YAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> 5024





Erix said:


> Old transformations:
> View attachment 109878
> 
> Most recent evolution:
> ...


----------



## nuada (May 13, 2021)

It's not necessarily something new I've seen online but the exchange of:

"I've been diagnosed with ligma."
"What's ligma?"
"Ligma balls."

In any form never fails to send me into a fit of giggles, even if I don't know who the characters being referenced are.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

I love how the bird chuckles at the end


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

I love how he says, "Help me out over hbgyahh!"


----------



## Kuroserama (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Kinare (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 14, 2021)

"Dad! This... Don't get me wrong!!!"
"Wear *my stuff* one more time and you're dead."

The original's most likely English, but what I found initially was this translated version... Anyways! >p<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 14, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


WHAT THE HELL SLEEPY LOL


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

Erix said:


> WHAT THE HELL SLEEPY LOL


Mwahahaha >:3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


Me whenever my lactose intolerance kicks in.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

@Pygmepatl @ssaannttoo @Guifrog @lenago @Player @Nexus Cabler!!


----------



## Guifrog (May 16, 2021)

@Fcomega121 I had to steal it from you


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> @Fcomega121 I had to steal it from you


Hahaha that's awesome!

I'm glad I did made you laugh!
Twice xD


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 16, 2021)

Politicians in my country are getting fursonas for some reason


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Politicians in my country are getting fursonas for some reason
> View attachment 110283
> View attachment 110281


No lo sabia xD
Why I didn't saw this gem before?


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 16, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> No lo sabia xD
> Why I didn't saw this gem before?


Well, most of these mascots show up on YT advertisements only and these change depending where you live. 
Some look pretty neat tbh


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Well, most of these mascots show up on YT advertisements only and these change depending where you live.
> Some look pretty neat tbhView attachment 110285


Oh wow! They're pretty neat!

It looks like an animated series! :0


----------



## Orange Olive (May 17, 2021)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Politicians in my country are getting fursonas for some reason
> View attachment 110283
> View attachment 110281


the us politic parties have animal symbols and nobody has taken advantage of this?


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

it's threads like this that make me realise i cannot relate to you model beings.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 17, 2021)

I remember seeing this a while back. Ngl, I died the first few times I saw this xD

The chat tho lol


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 17, 2021)




----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)




----------



## kelliegator (May 18, 2021)

I feel I should apologise for this in advance.


----------



## zandelux (May 18, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I feel I should apologise for this in advance.


TETSUOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 18, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I feel I should apologise for this in advance.


This is definitely someone's fetish.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394757586558271488


----------



## Filter (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 20, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2021)

Tbh I didn't laugh, I wept bitterly.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 20, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392896846943621120


----------



## ben909 (May 21, 2021)

That Last 1% by Flinters
					

My Saturday pen and paper RPG game has a team that tends to start off innocent and cautious (HAH!) and ends any encounter with massive d ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




last part of this


----------



## Maur (May 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 110745
> View attachment 110746


Thanks, my sides hurt!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2021)

Gaghiel is kinda cute with some minor adjustments


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (May 21, 2021)

@Draakc from State Farm had to post it back hahaha


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 22, 2021)

Just cut a hole in the middle


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 23, 2021)

True science


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> True science


Dam dude, guess I’m hella bisexual, let’s go??


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

Same but i knew it lol


Erix said:


> Dam dude, guess I’m hella bisexual, let’s go??


----------



## Erix (May 23, 2021)

*Yes*


----------



## Tacoshark (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> *Yes*
> 
> View attachment 110980



why is tylenol put as a brand but ibuprofen is not... why do i know how to spell ibuprofen


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 23, 2021)

ben909 said:


> why is tylenol put as a brand but ibuprofen is not... why do i know how to spell ibuprofen


Ibuprofen is pretty easy 
A lot of people can spell it


----------



## Filter (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 25, 2021)

Bomb Pussy? Gwyneth Paltrow Sued Over Exploding Vagina Candle - Melody Maker Magazine
					

May 18, 2021 | 1:44pm ET Gwyneth Paltrow’s vagina candles keep exploding. In January, shortly after her company Goop unveiled “This Smells Like My Vagina”, a UK woman reported that the new flammable product had ignited in her living room. Now, via TMZ, a Texas man is alleging another fiery...




					melodymakermagazine.com


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

I deleted that Robot Chicken video I posted. As I thought about it, it was depressing, not funny.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

I pick Picolas Cage.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Filter (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 27, 2021)

This @TyraWadman 

you really just added the angry emote over ur pfp xD

this guyyyyyyy


----------



## Tacoshark (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397695356612210689No but seriously, where can I get affordable drug?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 27, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 111192
> I pick Picolas Cage.





Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 111204


This is pure gold xD!!!



Erix said:


> This @TyraWadman
> 
> you really just added the angry emote over ur pfp xD
> 
> ...


Hahaha 

Well it was obvious!

Her username is TyraMADman xD



Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 111329


Hahahaaahaaaa

Umami jesus this is funny xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (May 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>





This made me laugh more than anything lol


----------



## Lexiand (May 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 111368


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 30, 2021)

I CAN'T WITH THIS


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 5, 2021)

Guys, check out this meme!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 5, 2021)

Not to make a rant but it was this, this is honestly my new favorite video on the internet it's just so damn good

The editing peaks in this episode especially at my favorite part the song "closing in" is such a trippy sequence tv tropes says a part like this is called a "Disney Acid Sequence" and this episode challenges the very best of Disney Acid Sequences

The comedy is just so on point this is probably the funniest episode of the show

And the plot? This show has mainly been praised for being able to tackle literally any plot and make a good episode out of it and this is an episode about a blue square that's gonna end the world

Oh yeah and don't even get me started on those amazing celebrity cameos

It's just peak Scott the Woz all around


----------



## Punji (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 6, 2021)

Damn, pokemon was hardcore


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JuniperW (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## uwuellis (Jun 7, 2021)

The OwO Glossary


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/furrypasta/comments/alhh3g


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 7, 2021)

Raccoon chases soldiers out of armored vehicle in Colorado
					

A raccoon caused a panic when it chased soldiers out of an armored vehicle at Fort Carson in Colorado on June 1.




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

Always gets me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 112707View attachment 112708View attachment 112709View attachment 112710View attachment 112711View attachment 112712View attachment 112713View attachment 112714View attachment 112715


This post is kind of long can you put it inside a spoiler please


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)

It's so dumb but I love it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2021)

help i'm falling over.


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jun 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403778637787287553


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404216137093554179FF15 is the one were four gay men go on a road trip, for those that don't play FF.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Jun 14, 2021)

Warning: turn down your volume if your gonna watch the video c:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Telnac (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 16, 2021)

That's some balance...!




Full video: https://fb.watch/69Fi1Z06nB/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 17, 2021)

Perish.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 17, 2021)

Half-life cats are always comedy gold.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jun 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> View attachment 112723


Judging by the lack of likes, I assume no one else besides me got this.


----------



## Punji (Jun 18, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Judging by the lack of likes, I assume no one else besides me got this.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> View attachment 112723


I don't get it


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 113872



Gosh this pisses me off so much! Lmao.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 19, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> View attachment 113892


NO MY EXCUSE NO LONGER WORKS


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

ben909 said:


> NO MY EXCUSE NO LONGER WORKS


I know, I think I've gotten even worse by being able to stay home. I feel like I've become borderline agoraphobic.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 19, 2021)

"and it seemed like the possibilities to work at home in the future were incressing"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2021)

ben909 said:


> "and it seemed like the possibilities to work at home in the future were incressing"


Canada pretty much stayed the same. They just gave everyone untaxed paycheques for a few months.

How I wish I could work online full time without having to use my fake customer service voice. UnU


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 19, 2021)

(This is waaaay too accurate.)


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 19, 2021)

*This had me cackling :3*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2021)

Made me laugh and smile.








Draakc from State Farm said:


> I don't get it


It's loss.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 19, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Made me laugh and smile.
> It's loss.


Oh that's a blast from the past right there


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 19, 2021)

Hey Bobby, look look I'm American!
					

Man turns American in a matter of seconds.




					youtube.com


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 19, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> (This is waaaay too accurate.)


Weird coincidence I'm literally watching the show right now 





Old who season two 
Trying to watch the entire show from the beginning


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 20, 2021)

This


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 20, 2021)

Win.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Win.


That little yoink at the end-
perfect! XDD


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 20, 2021)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 113941


I bet I'm the only one who gets this


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 113995


Believe it or not I'd wear that lol


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

Well y'all I gotta get heading off for fathers day stuff cya later!


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 20, 2021)

I.. Didn't even connect that I posted this on Father's day. Now I _really _feel badly for Ash.



Kuroserama said:


> View attachment 113999


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well y'all I gotta get heading off for fathers day stuff cya later!


HOW MANY KIDS DO YOU HAVE?!?!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

I found out you get this result from google






(The fursuiter is named Strobes, who is very sweet person)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Jun 23, 2021)

Why my humor gotta be stupid asf

ffs xd


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2021)

Erix said:


> Why my humor gotta be stupid asf
> 
> ffs xd


Hey
Its what we all be thinking doing these drills! XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Momo~ (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 23, 2021)

Choose your starter!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Choose your starter!


Rick roll is the obvious choice.
I'm never gonna give that up!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 23, 2021)

Telnac said:


> View attachment 114383


Hahahaha

This is gold and so true!!


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 23, 2021)

‘husky ragtime’
^^this!


----------



## Erix (Jun 23, 2021)

MemphisHyena said:


> ‘husky ragtime’
> ^^this!


I feel this is more cute than funny~ xd


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 114304


on a related note

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407805668044722179


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> on a related note
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407805668044722179


I'm confident my own FBI agent has become a furry themselves at this point. I feel accomplished ^^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorely tempted to start doing this in video games

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408426835357089796


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 26, 2021)

I love nature~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 26, 2021)

Double post, this was too brilliant not to share.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 26, 2021)

FF14 Heavensward in a nutshell


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 114748


I don't get it xD Why is there an eyelash thing?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 27, 2021)

https://imgur.com/V9d6kjB


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> https://imgur.com/V9d6kjB


He seems to be doing well


----------



## Filter (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Filter said:


>


I'm so happy they put a pillow down below!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)

Someone got your daughter pregnant? I'd be up in arms too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


>


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH
The layers of puns
It's too much!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2021)

I see what they did there.


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jul 3, 2021)

The Emperor's New Groove but it's just the memes​


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2021)

I need this in and adult size


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Hiridor (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 4, 2021)

Probably going to hell for laughing at this but…


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 5, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Probably going to hell for laughing at this but…


No, it's whoever added those sound effects who's going to hell, HAHAHAHHA
All that's lacking is "meep meep" right before they get crushed


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Probably going to hell for laughing at this but…


Dude the squashing sound effect had me screaming, and the "shame on you" at the end XD


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412158940767457283


----------



## Filter (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412441176997871620


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> View attachment 115573



Don't you need water and food, too?


----------



## Telnac (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## RuffTumbling (Jul 8, 2021)

Someone on Twitter made a joke about cryptocurrency for women only. They said in the tweet "Plz send a picture of your face and tits as a confirmation". So I responded with a picture of a the Tit bird and said "Only one tit sorry. Coin please!".


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 8, 2021)

This -never- gets old for me. I love seeing terrible people get caught in a ruse and flip out like this. 






"Hey you son of a bitch! Hey! Hey you bitch! Hey! Hey bitch!! DIDIASKYOUTODODAT!?!?"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

So stupid I laughed.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> This -never- gets old for me. I love seeing terrible people get caught in a ruse and flip out like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hahahaha! is that the same one who smashed his phone in rage?


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 9, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh hahahaha! is that the same one who smashed his phone in rage?


Nah. I don't think he made a compilation for that dude, but I remember who you're talking about. This dude here was probably the *loudest* rager he's run into though.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 10, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>











						Khorne Skulls For The Skull Throne GIF - Khorne Skulls For The Skull Throne Blood For The Blood God - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 115909


Do you also hear the ringing sound when they turn it on?


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2021)

no idea what comic this is from...but just the idea makes me laugh:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 116213


This a confession???


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> This a confession???


N-no... >w>'


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 14, 2021)

I am *D Y I N G.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415216228851863554


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2021)

*



*


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 16, 2021)

I miss this show, it was fucking class. Shame it wouldn't survive into today's world.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 116327


Ahh I love Florkofcows


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 16, 2021)

Please throw this at your art friends if they haven't seen it already

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410336652837392391


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


Jesus christ! XDDD 
You good? 
Yo mans treatin you okay?


----------



## Hogo (Jul 17, 2021)

__
		https://voceanic.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F655445604289413120


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Jesus christ! XDDD
> You good?
> Yo mans treatin you okay?


I'm good lol XD x3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


>


20 seconds into this and I laughed my ass off already!


----------



## Punji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 116409


Oh gosh, I remember that. My sister and her 2 hour long phonecalls while I was trying to play Neopets!


----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 19, 2021)

My boyfriend made an edit and sent me this.





But why us tanukis mythical? I even checked and they do appear in that section to this day.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> My boyfriend made an edit and sent me this.
> 
> View attachment 116576
> 
> But why us tanukis mythical? I even checked and they do appear in that section to this day.


Welllllll... Do the real ones have giant balls? XD cause the illustrated 'mythological' ones tend to... You know...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Welllllll... Do the real ones have giant balls? XD cause the illustrated 'mythological' ones tend to... You know...


From what I remember no but the Japanese used to use their scrotums to make wallets and so a huge ballsack became associated with wealth.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 19, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> My boyfriend made an edit and sent me this.
> 
> View attachment 116576
> 
> But why us tanukis mythical? I even checked and they do appear in that section to this day.


Honestly the species selection on FA is completely ridiculous. I made a journal a while back cataloguing issues, I think I missed this one though 









						Oddities within the Species selection tab -- biscuitsboy532's Journal
					

Okay so I got inspired by a cool snow leopard piece to have a look at the Species List.. Apparently they aren't on it?. Anyway so i ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Welllllll... Do the real ones have giant balls? XD cause the illustrated 'mythological' ones tend to... You know...


Same way I’d hope foxes and wolves don’t come in neon colours, I don’t believe they do.

and someone already explained the whole balls thing for me. Otherwise the mythical ones do, but real ones don’t, and unless someone is just into hyper/large sizes then their character might.


The_biscuits_532 said:


> Honestly the species selection on FA is completely ridiculous. I made a journal a while back cataloguing issues, I think I missed this one though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#TanukisTagRights


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Jul 19, 2021)

Edit, I can't stop laughing at this stupid video


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

Poor poor kitty!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 20, 2021)

@ssaannttoo @Guifrog
@Pygmepatl!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

lol cum.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Regret (Jul 20, 2021)

It's so dumb, yet at the same time I can't help myself.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 22, 2021)

https://imgur.com/689tZj3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 22, 2021)

This man is such a fucking legend, the many times I cried from laughing so much.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## berry (Jul 22, 2021)

Still holds up twelve years later.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 23, 2021)

The cat is malfunctioning. lol


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 23, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

Woah woah woah woah woah woah woah* WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH*


----------



## Gother (Jul 23, 2021)

this will forever be my theme song lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 116932


You have a very peculiar way of hinting at things, Nexus. UuU


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You have a very peculiar way of hinting at things, Nexus. UuU


>////o///>


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

I can't stop laughing! XD


----------



## ben909 (Jul 24, 2021)

https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/dual_usb_c.png


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2021)

I am 6 years old.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I am 6 years old.


the minefield one got me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> the minefield one got me.


Same


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)

No matter how many times I go back to this for a laugh, it still makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2021)

Except it's the opposite reaction:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 26, 2021)

Something extra.


----------



## Punji (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2021)

It maybe a bit arrogant to post my own joke here, but I've never been in one of these things before and I thought it was neat :u

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419874674708783105


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Telnac (Jul 28, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 117152


This is game development using the Unreal engine in a nutshell.


----------



## Filter (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 28, 2021)

Filter said:


>


I SPY BONKLES


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 28, 2021)

It's nice to see the WoW refugees getting along with FF14 players

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420390585907752960


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Since I cannot find a method to embed non-Youtube videos, have a link instead.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (Jul 30, 2021)

Onlyfans


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2021)

This hits a little different as a furry


----------



## Punji (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 31, 2021)

Me IRL


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)

I took this during the Infinite tech preview


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2021)

_die randomly._


----------



## Punji (Aug 1, 2021)

Today's entry in Literally Me:


----------



## ben909 (Aug 1, 2021)

Punji said:


> Today's entry in Literally Me:
> 
> View attachment 117478


there should be a pre refrigerated "cold water tank" in houses like water heaters

... or not it would waste power


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

ben909 said:


> there should be a pre refrigerated "cold water tank" in houses like water heaters
> 
> ... or not it would waste power


I'd rather have filtered water in the fridge. XD 
The idea of having it sit in a tank makes me think 'ew' and 'stagnant'.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Aug 1, 2021)

I finally understand why this is funny


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 2, 2021)

Not super funny, but I wanted to post anyway cause I love it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Lenago (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Regret (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 2, 2021)

The photocopier at my work mangles more papers than it actually copies, so I got a real good kick out of this one.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

Me tbh


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422382007313739779


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 117512


I'M CRYING.

This didn't make me laugh but it made me smile:


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'M CRYING.
> 
> This didn't make me laugh but it made me smile:


I have never watched an episode and this video has convinced me this does not take place in the future, but a space convention on boring earth.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have never watched an episode and this video has convinced me this does not take place in the future, but a space convention on boring earth.


DS9 is a bit patchy but it's a fun series.

I'm married to Doctor Bashir.





He's a beautiful man.

(Sorry for the off topic.)


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)

MaliceDaBear said:


> View attachment 117754






Fixed


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2021)

"You'll sing love songs about warts"

That's a quote from the Godfather


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 5, 2021)

Credit to @Ramjet for making this


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't even know what this is.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 5, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't even know what this is.


Basically a recap of the entire show!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 5, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 8, 2021)

Pootis.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2021)

Somebody's published research,


----------



## Punji (Aug 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody's published research,


*OWO, notices your frozen surface ratio*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm so glad I didn't follow any of that shit, so the absurdity is all the thicker


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)

"Honey, your date is here to pick you up"


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 10, 2021)

Part 2 to die laughing at, if you survived the first one.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

My headphones life in a nutshell.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 10, 2021)

Sorry, just for some corners of the forums.  A night I'm in one of those moods with no oversight.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2021)

Mlem mlem mlem.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2021)

https://imgur.com/PbLbodK


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 118410


Fucking _*GOLD*_.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426682874351210497


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Aug 16, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 118579


the human is the one with rabies


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 118579


"A N I A M L" XDDD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)

@Guifrog I had to post rhis jere xD


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 16, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> @Guifrog I had to post rhis jere xD


GYeayhe There's a few more where that comes from, if you google "Luciano Drehmer"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> GYeayhe There's a few more where that comes from, if you google "Luciano Drehmer"


I gotta look at them lol!

This one is super looney!! Haha
*Googles it*



Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 118441


Hahaha this is gold!!

I can't help but feel I relate to this xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> GYeayhe There's a few more where that comes from, if you google "Luciano Drehmer"


That was the besth_al llucinogenesous
Jirnyeo I_ ever haed! XD

Hahaha this made me laugh like crazy!!!




And also found one with mafalda!!!



Himme a pixaaa!!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Kyrick (Aug 16, 2021)

I'ma start using this as a chat up line now


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Me too, dawg. 
Me too.


----------



## Punji (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 16, 2021)

(May wanna turn on captions for English subtitles)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 16, 2021)

MaliceDaBear said:


> (May wanna turn on captions for English subtitles)


I don't need subtitles XD


----------



## Punji (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 17, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 118737


Lmao, because of course it has rfid and gps tracking


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2021)

Derp.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2021)

Any time I see videos with these dudes/references I think of you~ @Xitheon 




And sorry if you find these vids lame... I'm old and I'm trying to be hip, okay???


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 15, 2021)

I was looking through my old bookmarks, and stumbled across this one with Danny DeVito and Mr. Peanutbutter. XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Filter said:


> I was looking through my old bookmarks, and stumbled across this one with Danny DeVito and Mr. Peanutbutter. XD


Lmao why xD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

#FennecsDunLikeCoffee like santo hahaha


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Sep 16, 2021)

After being gone for so long, I still can’t get over how great this response was. Tyra is *BRUTAL* xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> After being gone for so long, I still can’t get over how great this response was. Tyra is *BRUTAL* xD
> 
> View attachment 119209


Hahaha it was so epic XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Sep 17, 2021)

this was seen when faf was down, so its not the last thing, but 



(also a while before amazon realises the bulb war is over for hopefuly a few years)


----------



## Shyy (Sep 17, 2021)

FB "reminding" me with the picture of my "X" in a "societal meltdown" after he got caught in a *very* compromising position with our then "Supervisor" at work, in the restroom. (Rough place to work at, knowing that cameras are a "thing" in the restrooms... ) I still get a slightly nasty smile when I think about the sh**storm that that picture induced.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 17, 2021)

Thicc butt.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Sep 19, 2021)

__
		https://afreecuntree.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F661811900296970240


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431587375247806466


----------



## Punji (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 23, 2021)

*C O R N*


----------



## ben909 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 24, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> *C O R N*


----------



## .Antho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 24, 2021)

LOL. *sits more upright in cumputer chair*


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 24, 2021)

"It used to be that you cover up a fart with a cough. Now you cover up a cough with a fart."


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 25, 2021)

Im dum xD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 26, 2021)

L


Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 119817


Look at that booty grab xD


----------



## Punji (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 27, 2021)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

Filter said:


>


this is how you know that the no-clip backrooms theory is wrong


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 119877


i tell you my sea cucumber fursuit is hot and ready eh


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


THIS IS PERFECT


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 3, 2021)

This game https://crackshackormansion.com/


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Oct 4, 2021)

even if i probably will like the game if it gets out of early access


----------



## Outré (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Oct 5, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 120268


Xd thats so fucking true


----------



## Play3r (Oct 5, 2021)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiTqP2L8LPzAhXilFwKHRjGAEMQwqsBegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DGprOS09Ctao&usg=AOvVaw22Q8JnSiZA-joCh4qn0Mm5


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 5, 2021)

(For peeps out of context I watched a funny video about problems us (Visual) artists we have and this video made me laugh hard hahaha!!!

"Did you know that us digital artists we can get transformed into shrimps?")


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

This showed up in my recommended


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 7, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/post-the-last-thing-you-laughed-at-online.1650994/page-243#post-7185090


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 11, 2021)

I was looking for a worse backpack design than Harry Potter Obama Sonic




I mean, the image is kinda nice, also kind of an eyesore


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## “PRIMIE” PRIMEWOLFSERGAL (Oct 11, 2021)

Picklepaige said:


> My favorite Youtuber explains why Jurassic World 2 is SO BAD in a brutal takedown.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 120885


*throws in trash because it had one tomato on top*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *throws in trash because it had one tomato on top*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2021)

If you know, *you know.*


----------



## Punji (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 15, 2021)

So fucking cute.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Oct 17, 2021)

how many tries do you think they needed to make that work


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 121111


Trying to be Aphex Twin are we?


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449931675329175556


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 18, 2021)

Punji said:


>


Nailed it!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 19, 2021)

Idfk lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Oct 20, 2021)

now i need the spray bottle when looking at gift ideas


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2021)

This clown headline


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 21, 2021)

Putting this 



 side by side with Heaven's gate training tapes


----------



## Punji (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 26, 2021)

I wasn't expecting 12:12! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


I mean it's true
Its like feeding the family dog, you don't just tell mom and dad!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 121493


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 121495


I'm thinking of writing a fictional story about feral roombas and other electronics that overtake a small neighborhood


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

_

_


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 28, 2021)

The guy recording this badly and losing his shit makes it better.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453400548460400642


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)

Jalapeno


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446133115605471234


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Hiridor (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Oct 30, 2021)

*Gabe went crazy and attacked the stalker.




*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I was looking for a worse backpack design than Harry Potter Obama Sonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever named their kid "Anus" needs to be put in prison for life.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452073912116916234


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2021)

I realized 30 minutes in what this game's main character voice acting reminded me of, a mixture of Onision and Randy Stairs. It almost went full circle!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (Nov 1, 2021)

@Guifrog Has this ever happened to you?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455011162156830724
Edit: I hate twitter's Link share.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 1, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> @Guifrog Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455156009601802244
> Edit: I hate twitter's Link share.


I saw the previous video in the deleted post and expelled cotton-candy from my nostrils in confusion all the same after seeing this one
But if you're referring to the troubled frog, I'm lucky to be heavy enough so nope (not yet)


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I saw the previous video in the deleted post and expelled cotton-candy from my nostrils in confusion all the same after seeing this one
> But if you're referring to the troubled frog, I'm lucky to be heavy enough so nope (not yet)


I was trying to post the frog one only but twitter enabled links sucksSsssss


----------



## Filter (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (Nov 1, 2021)

Filter said:


>


as a guy who is trying to learn how to program.

This is hell


----------



## Niru the Husky (Nov 1, 2021)

My sense of humor is broken...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> View attachment 121718


It used to be that one was in distress.

Now they're both into it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2021)

I will never not laugh at this. Timeless.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 3, 2021)

Probably too tired for my own good...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

Bonus:


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455968302010966024


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## AppleButt (Nov 3, 2021)

https://mobile.twitter.com/lekonish/status/1455696144571326466


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

I thought it was funny.  So my humor is a little messed up is all.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 4, 2021)

Florida ‘Teacher of the Year’ arrested for hitting pupil who criticized award
					

High School English teacher Caroline Melanie Lee, 60, was proudly hailed for her achievement by the Duval County Public Schools.




					nypost.com


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Foxridley (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Todknocker
Frauddler


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2021)

Potat the Rona


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

Not funny, but VERY impressive!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

Toph Beifong is a hero.  Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't understand the meme. Is this relevant??? @Xitheon 

I cracked up at the end though...


----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)

Foxridley said:


>


That reminds me… what if Quato from Total Recall were a furry?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

Outré said:


> That reminds me… what if Quato from Total Recall were a furry?
> 
> View attachment 122045


Oh, Jesus is that nightmare fuel!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't understand the meme. Is this relevant??? @Xitheon
> 
> I cracked up at the end though...



I am not qualified to explain Mordetwi but I love it.






(The above isn't meant to be funny. It's damn good.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 10, 2021)

_Obama is there._


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Nov 11, 2021)

Latest thing I laughed at is the previous picture, but specifically because - and this is context for people who don't Seafood and / or Crustaceans - lobsters are only red when they've already been steamed.

Laughing because some fool is going to invariably try to recreate that with live lobsters, and get a _very painful lesson_ in why the red coloration of the lobsters was contextually important.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458881238631079942


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 12, 2021)

These were in my YouTube recommendations and I can't even.

Snape looks so disappointed with the kittens.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh yeah?  Try this Snape nugget..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2021)

Spanish, Tagalog...
I have to change my blouse and get the milk out of my nose and off my tablet!  How has it been a year and I've not seen this?!
Bless their hearts.   This is going up on my desk.
In Tagalog, it translates to "Mask you b***h!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Nov 13, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Spanish, Tagalog...
> I have to change my blouse and get the milk out of my nose and off my tablet!  How has it been a year and I've not seen this?!
> Bless their hearts.   This is going up on my desk.
> In Tagalog, it translates to "Mask you b***h!"


Haha I wonder if it’s still there. That’s about 20-30 minutes from me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Latest thing I laughed at is the previous picture, but specifically because - and this is context for people who don't Seafood and / or Crustaceans - lobsters are only red when they've already been steamed.
> 
> Laughing because some fool is going to invariably try to recreate that with live lobsters, and get a _very painful lesson_ in why the red coloration of the lobsters was contextually important.


You must be fun at parties


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2021)

Mega Man memes are extremely funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459716486403084301


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 19, 2021)

My annual check-up results from my primary care provider.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 19, 2021)

This dub of Chinese bootleg subtitles:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a crush on Alfred Molina, lol.


----------



## WhenPoppyWonders (Nov 21, 2021)

funniest shit ive ever seen


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2021)

I love this page.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455520165421068289


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## TokeiTime (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2021)

(I was hype for 2042 too.)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2021)

The turkey is fully dressed now.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Nov 26, 2021)

It's a medication.


----------



## Punji (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


>


Oh god this is gold hahahaha


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 28, 2021)

this


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 29, 2021)

Little house numbers.... and a big-azz AAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)

when the spambots are so stupid they put their species as a country they're not even from


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Dec 1, 2021)

Everytime I comeback to this and read this, it always gets me

I’ve thought it back then, and I’ll say it again

@TyraWadman ur fuckin brutal xd but ur a legend


----------



## Punji (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 1, 2021)

........how do I pullsh a door?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 123493
> 
> 
> ........how do I pullsh a door?


you breep the fnoddle and hurk the gribble.  Easy, dude.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> [image]


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)

Here's some cheese. . .so to speak.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 123672



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2021)

ben909 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> View attachment 123673


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


I get the reference and I wish I didn't now


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 6, 2021)

TIGER MAFIA.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 6, 2021)

I tend to watch a lot of curse stuff even more so than this so...be ready.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2021)

Did you know the weird grounded subculture had evolved into a pretty interesting media?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468271939361849351


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 9, 2021)

It’s that time of year!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Legoshi simp (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Umbral Alice (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 11, 2021)

Change of perspective


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469437021001240582


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Legoshi simp (Dec 11, 2021)

If you're a fan of JJBA you'll understand


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2021)

Anon just wants to go back home.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2021)

I need to draw this, it's fucking slaying me


----------



## LexingtonDelta (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## berry (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

MaliceDaBear said:


>


[laughs in owning female genitalia]


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 17, 2021)

Not exactly new but rewatching it still made me giggle


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2021)

berry said:


> View attachment 124319


Damn. The Netflix adaptation looks like the only good version in this instance.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2021)

Look at him. Look...
Watch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471350972739993601


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2021)

Legoshi simp said:


> If you're a fan of JJBA you'll understand
> View attachment 124142


Jolyne is so cool and I'm so happy I finally understand these.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Furrium (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 21, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


>


when i was telling a person with bad dragon logos on their car about the furry fandom and how they should get into it completely unaware because i'm from part of the fandom outside of FurAffinity.net.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 21, 2021)

wut.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 21, 2021)

Something that makes me laugh after having learned some French.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 21, 2021)

Merry early Christmas everyone.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh no


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

Corn dogs.... of the internet variety.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 23, 2021)

:O


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> :O



It makes sense


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

*"I have so much asshair that my diarrhea comes out as filtered drinking water"*

I'm fucking_ wheezing!_


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

*
A S C E N D*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2021)

Context:


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm going to guess that this cat is not neutered.


----------



## Punji (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475874192859942916


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 31, 2021)

This is why I don't have jesters in my court.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 1, 2022)

This was hilariously over the top. I_ can't_ take it.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477319425590239234


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jan 2, 2022)

A line from the Alpha and Omega review that @Xitheon posted in the Wolves thread. 

"We're then introduced to Kate's mom, who is literally Karen wolf."

XD


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## frostingcore (Jan 2, 2022)

Don’t quite remember the last thing I laughed at, BUT I do know I laughed at this!!



Spoiler: Page stretch


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2022)

thisprobnably isn't all that funny but this bottle of makers mark hit different and im just remembering all of the specific moments from this great fucking ahow


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 4, 2022)

Goddammit, Barney.


----------



## Filter (Jan 4, 2022)

I HATE AUTOCORRECT (but these are funny! lol)
					

Mar 13, 2012 - Explore Jennie Kite's board "I HATE AUTOCORRECT (but these are funny! lol)" on Pinterest. See more ideas about funny text messages, autocorrect fails, funny texts.




					www.pinterest.com


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 5, 2022)

SOLDIER.
STOP ABUSING MY BOY-TOY.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPqbqr-CXKM

(This forum doesn't like video ID's with hyphens in them I think)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 6, 2022)

I CAN'T FUCKING BREATH.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 125543


that is so stupid


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

this meme right here


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> View attachment 125552


hey its true XD


----------



## Punji (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479657489817870338


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 10, 2022)

This didn't make me lol but the picture made me d'aww.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 12, 2022)

This will explain itself.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 12, 2022)

I’m sorry, I just remembered my daily dose of Lubalin, and- :’)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2022)

Read this in the news today....  some lady in Oakland found a pair of alpacas resting on her back patio last night. Based on its location - it looks like they enjoyed the Christmas tree in some way.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 12, 2022)

Interrupting Canadian hibernation be like:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)

CDC Recommends Being Fully Vaccinated And Also Getting COVID For Strongest Immunity
					

ATLANTA, GA—In newly updated guidelines, the CDC is now recommending getting fully vaccinated and also getting COVID to achieve the strongest COVID immunity possible.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482170671694336012


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


>


Coach is easily one of the most lovable and fun characters in these kinds of videos


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 15, 2022)

This thumbnail on youtube


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 15, 2022)

Betty White was a fucking legend.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 18, 2022)

It's my office in a nutshell.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 18, 2022)

and this comment below the vid


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 18, 2022)

@Nexus Cabler Yo, you just gonna let them get away with this????!?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> @Nexus Cabler Yo, you just gonna let them get away with this????!?


I simply introduced the wine, do not blame me for the alcoholics


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I simply introduced the wine, do not blame me for the alcoholics


I deleted it


----------



## Erix (Jan 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I deleted it


But why tho? The whole situation was funny lol


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Erix said:


> But why tho? The whole situation was funny lol


@Nexus Cabler seemed upset


----------



## Erix (Jan 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> @Nexus Cabler seemed upset


Dawww, how cute! <3

U seem like a nice fur!

I think I’ll let you in on a little secret buddy~ ;}

_I think he was just joking xp_

After having read nexus’s stuff, I’m pretty sure he wouldn’t have taken ur post THAT srsly lmao

A lot of the people around here are the same I’d think, just chill people tryna have fun

But hey, I might be wrong, who knows? =p
*shrugs*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Erix said:


> Dawww, how cute! <3
> 
> U seem like a nice fur!
> 
> ...


well I don't wanna get banned so Im playing it safe


----------



## ben909 (Jan 19, 2022)

most rule breaking gets a warning before bans,  (other then some big ones) ,  so sense its pretty clear you are not a bot,  even if that was wrong you would not get fully banned for it...

although,  i really doubt the rules have anything against that


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> most rule breaking gets a warning before bans,  (other then some big ones) ,  so sense its pretty clear you are not a bot,  even if that was wrong you would not get fully banned for it...
> 
> although,  i really doubt the rules have anything against that


in that case


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 19, 2022)

Becauee i can't repost the thread


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


This uses the who and fda as a defense even though the who and fda say it shouldn't be used to treat covid








						Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19
					

Using the Drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19 can be dangerous and even lethal. The FDA has not approved the drug for that purpose.




					www.fda.gov
				









						WHO advises that ivermectin only be used to treat COVID-19 within clinical trials
					






					www.who.int


----------



## ben909 (Jan 22, 2022)

can we please not go there?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> This uses the who and fda as a defense even though the who and fda say it shouldn't be used to treat covid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was only one way to miss the point and you managed it!


----------



## ben909 (Jan 22, 2022)

... even if its a reasonable drug its like using a chemotherapy for a cold... not going to help...
... the pic about peoples comments on it does have a point,  even if...

but can we please not get into this in the laughing thread


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

Michigan superintendent denies rumor that litter boxes were put in bathroom for students who identified as furries
					

"There is no truth whatsoever to this false statement/accusation!" the superintendent wrote. "There have never been litter boxes within MPS schools."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Filter (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## SolDirix (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## clownbrigadier (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Aethelwulf (Jan 24, 2022)

"What We Do In The Shadows" on Hulu.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

with the subtext that said "What it feels like to open a spring assisted knife"


----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 28, 2022)

Many people exactly like that would get into the exact same trouble if they weren't too busy moderating reddit.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 28, 2022)

New queen just dropped fellas.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 28, 2022)

It was a tiktok of somebody throwing a sock on the ground. I feel like a fucking idiot but that's where my humor is lmao.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 30, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 126895


Your new icon looks amazing


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 30, 2022)

Weather Service put out a severe winter weather alert for Tuesday until Friday due to dangerously cold temps for us.

The alert is in only in effect until 4AM Monday (tomorrow).


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Feb 1, 2022)

aaaaaa
has chespin start with vine whip(yes this is starting a pokemon battle)


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 1, 2022)

Slaughtering me that this is the Moderna vaccine developer. Lmfao


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 3, 2022)

You can still see a soul....

That kills me...lmao


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## zandelux (Feb 4, 2022)

Filter said:


>


Everything about that video was perfect. I'm 99% sure this guy draws on actual teaching experience. His mannerisms are too much like every TA I've ever had.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Spam bots have been putting their gender as:

"any woman"


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 4, 2022)

This isn't from the internet but someone wrote this on a pole outside of my house. Comic genius.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

These Matthew Harris manifesto excerpts are -KILLING- me.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


thanks I can never unsee that now


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 5, 2022)

this!:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490390105114218496


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pomorek (Feb 7, 2022)

_Bon appétit...



_


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

Classic 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491185515487690752


----------



## Filter (Feb 9, 2022)

Punji said:


>


8-bit kitteh.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

Feel like I got this from here, but I can't remember







Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 127408


Gonna keep it a stack with you...

I don't get it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 10, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


I love your new pfp


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 11, 2022)

__
		https://tsuujouloop.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F172044995744


----------



## Filter (Feb 11, 2022)

Something funny on Reddit. I was thinking about the reasons why people lose contact with old friends, and reading serious threads with heartfelt replies. Which really set me up for this one.

_Question:
*What do you do with old friends you've outgrown?*

Reply:
*"Give them to Goodwill."*_

XD


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 12, 2022)

OK this is just drab
Probably still the least of the problems about these games but still.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 12, 2022)

festive smokestacks


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2022)

youtube thumbnails sometimes


----------



## лОРИк (Feb 13, 2022)

*Bread shoots off sausage)*


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2022)

ngl, I've machine gunned with my cat.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 127521
> View attachment 127522
> OK this is just drab
> Probably still the least of the problems about these games but still.


This is a good thrash metal cover.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 14, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> This is a good thrash metal cover.


It does have its own esthetic


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 14, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 127602


Goals.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

LIGHTNING MCCROC


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## GemStoner (Feb 16, 2022)

Just so you know, practically all of Bill McClintock's Mashups are THAT good.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## zandelux (Feb 17, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ATBGE/comments/suakdq


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 18, 2022)

Merp


----------



## Punji (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 19, 2022)

“Crushing turts”

I CAN’T BREATHE!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494724904129859588


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> “Crushing turts”
> 
> I CAN’T BREATHE!!!
> 
> ...


But, but... what ifthey were flaming turts left on his doorstep?  Perchance...  perchance..

Saying perchance alone makes me cringe


----------



## Punji (Feb 19, 2022)

Not really online, my dad texted it to me. But still counts right?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Average_Lurker (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 20, 2022)

Xitheon said:


>


You need to make one like this


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 21, 2022)

Actually this is epic.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

I died laughing at this


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 21, 2022)

"I see you have come to face me again vacuum. But this is where your journey ends. This is my hooman, not yours.  His life has value to me, yours does not. Come and face your death you foul beast. I fear no man or machine. My beak is my sword, my screams are my shield. I am parrot. I am carnage. I am doom."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2022)

I thought tit was funny..


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Flamingo (Feb 23, 2022)

> Post in thread 'big dick'


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2022)

Is that like big d energy?  Lmao


----------



## Rimna (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

And posts like this have both been a source of humor and irritation all day.

All the best to our Ukrainian friends.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm sorry and I will absolutely accept a political ban for this shite.  It's  hilarious, but it might pish things, lol









						Defiant Ukrainian Border Guards Refuse to Surrender to Russian Warship: ‘Go F*** Yourself’
					

13 border guards stationed on the Black Sea's Snake Island, a piece of land off the Ukrainian coast that Zelensky visited last August, were killed after telling a warship off.




					www.yahoo.com
				




I'm saddened they lost their lives but those are true heroes and soldiers in the finsest regards.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

part of me wanted to post a link to that in famous last words, as they are now famous

i did not because i did not want to joke around as they were killed


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

They are being memorialized in our retiree group.  I want a picture with that caption for my house as well!

If we go to war and I get recalled, that's going over my desk.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 26, 2022)

Cryptoland aka Fyre Festival as a suburban community with a trailer that looks like a slightly better quality Foodfight!


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2022)

Russia's economy is hit so bad by these so-called sanctions they've gotten sponsored by Raid: Shadow Legends.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

is now sure never to get that game


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Flamingo (Feb 26, 2022)

> Fuck me hard add my snap​



I was fucking eating too lmao.


----------



## Lenago (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 26, 2022)

Skip to *22:40 *to hear Vinny lose it about the song he's listening to in the game. XD


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm screaming and I can't breathe.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 1, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>







Similar style


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 2, 2022)

I CAN'T FUCKING BREATHE!!!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## heretoday (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 128353


Yea but unlike reality, you can actually save up and pay the debt off. You also have neighbors that are very supportive of your own existence. ToT


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 6, 2022)

I find videos like these dumb (the fact that people take them so seriously when they have the animation of a 1990's PSA), so adding more dumb is what makes it great.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2022)

Punji said:


>


so are they straping down the dirt

or are they giving away that they are hiding something under the dirt


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 7, 2022)

Werewolves and the justice system


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 8, 2022)

Very informative. 10/10


----------



## ben909 (Mar 8, 2022)

edit it got fixed right after


----------



## Lenago (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501453534365106179


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 9, 2022)

hahahah


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 11, 2022)

thank you for this @Nihles! 
I had to repost this here XDDD






@Guifrog @Pygmepatl @metatherat!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Mar 13, 2022)

I just discovered the "Suspiciously wealthy furry" meme.

XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 13, 2022)

Filter said:


> I just discovered the "Suspiciously wealthy furry" meme.
> 
> XD


My favorite thing to come from that.






I wish this dude was a charismatic villain in some 90's Disney movie.


----------



## NuclearConflict (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 13, 2022)

Good Lord! lmao.

That explains why the sorting hat is all worn and torn.


Anyway here's mine-


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 14, 2022)

This XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 14, 2022)

Hehe, bet they decided screw saving the world


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504230713192767489


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2022)

This picture




That poor lion. Gotta love medieval artists' sense of humor and expressiveness


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504845327748186114


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

_christ_


----------



## Punji (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## zandelux (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 129154
> 
> _christ_



Dude.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

this and this had me in stitches xD pokemon art academy is a treasure trove of lols


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


hides


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


OMG hahaha I'm just noticing that spanish also has irregularities like this XD
I can make my own "Spanish alphabet in Alphabetic order"! 

*A (A)
Hache (H, because it is a mute letter, so counts as A?)
Be (B)*
*Ce (C)
Ca (K)
Cu (Q)
De (D)
Doble-U/V (W)
E (E)
Efe (F)
Ele (L)
Eme (M)
Ene (N)
Eñe (Ñ)
Erre (R)
Ese (S)
Equis (X)
Ge (G)
I (i)*
*I-griega (Y / or "Ye" in spain)
Jota (J)
Te (T)
U (U)
Uve (V / or "be/ve chica" in latin america)
Zeta (Z)*

we have a LOT of E starting letters XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 22, 2022)

bruh.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 22, 2022)

@metatherat @Guifrog @Erix


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 23, 2022)

This is the truth.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 23, 2022)

A page full of weird simpsons shitposting


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 24, 2022)

Watching furries take over this hate subreddit and all the antis freaking out has been enjoyable.








						r/Antifu
					

r/Antifu: A anti furry community dedicated to helping cure the world of the cancer that is being a furry. Call 1-800-CockSuckers to report a local …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## zandelux (Mar 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Watching furries take over this hate subreddit and all the antis freaking out has been enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually fairly disappointed in that sub. Maybe it was different before the furries took over, but it's super low-effort. It's not even jokes or memes, it's just "ok letz kill dem". We furries are way better at making fun of ourselves.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 24, 2022)

zandelux said:


> I'm actually fairly disappointed in that sub. Maybe it was different before the furries took over, but it's super low-effort. It's not even jokes or memes, it's just "ok letz kill dem". We furries are way better at making fun of ourselves.


Nope it was always like that. They once posted a red and black, communist, anti furry version of the Confederate battle flag on there once. It made me as a decent human being and a southerner cringe like I never had before. Maybe you could go in there and spice things up?


----------



## zandelux (Mar 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Nope it was always like that. They once posted a red and black, communist, anti furry version of the Confederate battle flag on there once. It made me as a decent human being and a southerner cringe like I never had before. Maybe you could go in there and spice things up?


Nah, I try to limit my interaction with people like that. The content still annoys me, so I guess they accomplished their mission. I just can't imagine anyone getting entertainment value out of it, even if they are neutral or against furries.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

I watched this again recently. Unreal how many hilarious ass frames this movie had.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 25, 2022)

zandelux said:


> Nah, I try to limit my interaction with people like that. The content still annoys me, so I guess they accomplished their mission. I just can't imagine anyone getting entertainment value out of it, even if they are neutral or against furries.


Same, instead of doing something productive in their life, they just post hateful "memes" and most of them go down an alt right rabbit hole. I wish those hate subreddits would get banned tbh.


----------



## Punji (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

From a veterinarian that specializes in ophthalmology.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Watching furries take over this hate subreddit and all the antis freaking out has been enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people even bother, Furry or not. Do people not have hobbies?


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't understand why people even bother, Furry or not. Do people not have hobbies?


Looks like one antifurry on there keeps creating an account every few hours because he keeps getting banned for hate speech. Some of these people just have no life it seems.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr. Hedgeh (og)


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Animal Crossing


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508197650536943621


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 28, 2022)

Omg.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## metatherat (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 29, 2022)

Indian Jones - GodWiki
					






					wiki.godvillegame.com


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 129556


Reminds me of this post on Reedit about how an elementary school in Purtero Rico got locked  down because there was a report of an escaped tiger in the area. It turned out that it was just a Bengal Cat that had gotten loose. The cat's name was Tiger.


----------



## precookedbacon (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2022)

This song always kills me.


----------



## FlareAeon (Apr 1, 2022)

This edit got me too good lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> This edit got me too good lol


I was NOT expecting the ragdoll to be done so well


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 1, 2022)

It’s relevant...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 2, 2022)

(From the Looney Tunes cartoon, "Party Ears")


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 3, 2022)

bruh.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 4, 2022)

One of my favorite pictures.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## metatherat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Erix (Apr 5, 2022)

Okay THIS got a bit of a chuckle out of me

Istg my humor...


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 6, 2022)

The Horse Room (he's fine.)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 6, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> The Horse Room (he's fine.)


They didn't even give me enough time to clean my room before making their video. ;w; 
I love the birthday room though. Didn't even know I had one!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Pomorek (Apr 6, 2022)

Can't park like this, mate.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511673937872228354


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 6, 2022)

A certain bowling animation has had me dying all day.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> A certain bowling animation has had me dying all day.


no need to see it to know which one you're talking about XD

it made me laugh too today! hahahah


----------



## Punji (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 7, 2022)

This


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>



That's so f**king wholesome I could die.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 7, 2022)

It's a bunnblebee


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 8, 2022)

This! XDDDD (and also technically, the last thing was mistaking a thread for another XDDD)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512128123436879884


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 8, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 130169


This is soooo me XD
I love to learn and go to museums but also

*GIFT SHOP!!!!*


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 8, 2022)

I died laughing the first time I seen it


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 9, 2022)

I still can't over the fact that Ozzy snorted a line of ants.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 130250


So THATS where you retired from!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

For some reason, this was hilarious to me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


>


_*The fools stumbled right into the trap.*_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 11, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


>


I love this video lmao


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

This was just hilarious, twenty four! Jeez!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> This was just hilarious, twenty four! Jeez!


This is child's numbers.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This is child's numbers.


True!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


It's like reverse nightmare fuel, only worse.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 12, 2022)

Cat : hello?? Are you coming?

Guy: *looks at cat*

Cat:  ...meowwwww

Guy: what did you just say??

Cat: uh... meow...?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 12, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Cat : hello?? Are you coming?
> 
> Guy: *looks at cat*
> 
> ...


This cat scary xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Bababooey (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)

Yep those are Gucci leeks


----------



## ben909 (Apr 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 130470 Yep those are Gucci leeks


----------



## ben909 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2022)

Santa denier memes are SO fucking funny.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515042271023927299
"Shoot! I should have guessed that! I was just in San Francisco!"

Bro, I'm D Y I N G!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


>


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


>


This is the most horrifying, yet most beautiful thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 16, 2022)

*b R I A N ...*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 16, 2022)

The shitshow at twitter's management and how it might make that website actually usable =D


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Nephilym (Apr 17, 2022)

My Effexor makes me kinda high, so I laugh easily at things but;


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 17, 2022)

Dryadine said:


> My Effexor makes me kinda high, so I laugh easily at things but;
> View attachment 130617


I take Effexor too but I've never felt high. I guess that's good though. I'm lazy already so imagine how lazy I'd be if I did. lol


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 130684


I nominate Beanie as the O.G memer


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

This show is an absolute classic


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Ok, boomer


----------



## Filter (Apr 18, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Ok, boomer
> View attachment 130721


Woah, Garfield is jacked! Jon must be putting something in that lasagna. Either that, or he just ate a can of Popeye's spinach.

Reminds me of when I discovered Gothfield. I think this one is my favorite. Bonus points for alluding to a certain internet "historian" who claims that ancient Rome never existed. At least that's what I think is going on here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2022)

"YOU GET WHAT YOU FUCKIN DESERVE!"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516032790869024770


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2022)

If you move SLOWER than my running speed, you are gone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516092590017462278


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2022)

I miss when Lara Croft was cool.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


This is obviously a telephone order taken by a nurse or a tech. I've never seen handwriting this legible from doctor. Fake news.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

isn't that supposed to be because someones mind can work faster then their hand

 totally not because i have bad handwriting


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

Hot, sticky summer days be like:


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2022)

Punji said:


>


The plates chest armor xD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517511733602041856


----------



## Punji (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## SolDirix (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 130939






Too relatable mah man. Too relatable. >:


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 23, 2022)

This has been one of the funniest videos on YouTube for me for the last decade.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 24, 2022)

I will always find this amusing


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2022)

Kinda old but still gold.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 25, 2022)

this piece of macabre gimmick from big tech, especially the quote : "it's like a sex robot for the grieving"


----------



## Punji (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2022)

How is someone this consistently funny.


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 25, 2022)

Omfg xD


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Apr 26, 2022)

What.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480761749016577


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 28, 2022)

...the ceiling.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 29, 2022)

The kākāpō ejaculation helmet and efforts to save the bird population
					

Crazy enough it might work, rangers wear ejaculation helmet to stimulate kākāpō population.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2022)

This too.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 30, 2022)

He has a promising future in showtunes


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 2, 2022)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 2, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 2, 2022)

Took me a few seconds to understand the joke:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2022)

*confused protogen noises*


----------



## Xitheon (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2022)

*Italian intensifies*


----------



## Rimna (May 3, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

This is always my luck


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502126225682227217


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 4, 2022)

@lenago @Guifrog


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 4, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 5, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)

Too cute and funny to pass up.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Filter (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 7, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 7, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Started cracking up at the woman driver bit.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 9, 2022)

How it feels to use these forums sometimes:




Helicopter: Post 
Landing skids: Embedded Image/Media that was supposed to go with the post 

(Seriously though, I still miss the old, and stable, forums interface)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 9, 2022)




----------



## antgrasshopper (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (May 10, 2022)

hearing "i never thought i would say this, but good luck cancer"


----------



## Lunula (May 10, 2022)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Xitheon (May 10, 2022)

(Cats are natural trolls.)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 11, 2022)

That's not a rat.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 11, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 11, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 131851
> 
> That's not a rat.



What yoo doin in the couch, Xith?


----------



## Ramjet (May 12, 2022)




----------



## BlueKat (May 12, 2022)

When my admin flooded my lobby with frogs in Minecraft


----------



## Guifrog (May 12, 2022)

It's a translation company


----------



## Xitheon (May 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> What yoo doin in the couch, Xith?



I get the feeling that I've made a horrible joke and that I should feel ashamed.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I get the feeling that I've made a horrible joke and that I should feel ashamed.


I don't actually know for sure what the joke was, to know if it was horrible. But I just pictured slinky ferret xith poking their head out of the couch and terrorizing people~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

right after posting


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 13, 2022)

I'm not sorry.


----------



## ben909 (May 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm not sorry.


----------



## лОРИк (May 13, 2022)




----------



## zandelux (May 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm not sorry.


The bit at 1:40 when he pulls the table apart somehow makes me cackle like a madman.


----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2022)

Uggh... "Smash Bros"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2022)

This stupid clickbait article:









						Teacher finds creepy ragdoll in new home and note saying it killed last owners
					

Friends told Jonathan Lewis he should put the house in Liverpool back on the market after he discovered the hair-raising toy and its message buried behind a wall




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Jonathan took a hammer to the wall to make the hole bigger and found the ragdoll with yellow wool plaits sitting on a tiny wicker chair, wearing a Victorian-style green stripy dress, bloomers, apron and cap.

Then he spotted a folded-up piece of paper in her lap.

He opened it to find the blood-curdling note that read: “Dear reader/ new homeowner, Thank you for freeing me!

“My name is Emily. My original owners lived in this house in 1961. I didn’t like them so they had to go.

“All they did was sing and be merry. It was sickening. Stabbing was my choice of death for them so I hope you have knives."


----------



## ben909 (May 15, 2022)

if i ever build a house i need to make one of those, not sure what message it will have


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 15, 2022)

That's maybe not funny on its own. But it reminded me of that time in a pet store where I and my brothers stumbled upon pig ears honey puffs that were like dog's chew toys, it was like the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 15, 2022)

I've never been into those cringe compilations but covid response is creating demand


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 15, 2022)




----------



## antgrasshopper (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (May 15, 2022)

antgrasshopper said:


> View attachment 132010



Classic lol


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Darin Waller (May 16, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 132050


Pray it never will be either.


----------



## ben909 (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Xitheon (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 18, 2022)

*Sophisticatedly laps up juice from a wine glass*


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Punji said:


>


Honestly see some parrarels with American Politics in the game and I wonder if it was intentional or not.


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> *Sophisticatedly laps up juice from a wine glass*


Depends if they are more human or animal-like I guess


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 132118



I hope he doesn't eat any of that stuff, he'll get a blockage. My ferret loves polystyrene and tries to eat it and it's not good for them. He's cute, though.

(Sorry for being boring.)


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Punji (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 20, 2022)

HAHA! Chip N' Dale is apparently rescuing the original Sanic design from the shadowrealm for that live action movie, I'm loving the creative sense of humor and mutual roast.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

If you need to kill an hour. Old MadTV episodes are great.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

La la la la la!!!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> La la la la la!!!


This is the most beautiful parody that Seth MacFarlane ever made.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 22, 2022)

I love how the cat doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 25, 2022)

No.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 26, 2022)

Lmao I swear, DeviantArt is something else


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 27, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 27, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

DPD!!!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 28, 2022)

I'm not laughing. I'm really confused.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Rayd (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (May 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> View attachment 132656


The best game on steam.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2022)

_Girls._


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (May 30, 2022)

Mona Lisa attacked with cake by 'man dressed as old lady in wheelchair'
					

Footage captured at the Louvre in Paris shows a person apparently wearing lipstick and a wig asking people to "think of the planet" after attacking the world's most famous portrait.




					news.sky.com
				




I can't even.

(This guy is my new hero. Just because.)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2022)

Came across this gem again.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2022)

it's a bit of a rabbit hole, basically this guy became sort of famous for being catfished by Chris Hansen, then he got catfished by... just artists

There's so much of these phone calls and they're completely bonks


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

The sigma male RuneScape Classic grindset.


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m a bun 1 hour on youtube


----------



## zandelux (Jun 2, 2022)

antgrasshopper said:


> View attachment 132862


Thank you for reminding me that I need to sit down and legit watch Tim and Eric.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 2, 2022)

keep that mech concrete muncher away from my nutz


----------



## Reavos (Jun 2, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> keep that mech concrete muncher away from my nutz


I dont know if that counts....need the pic to go with it...but it did make me chuckle


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

Your mom


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533115497138782209


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Zorrena (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't know where to find the original post, but here's the funny.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 7, 2022)

(if you need context watch last nights  late show recording)
 voice part left out words and it was just "gay immigrants are comming foe your p...  " and i thought it was funny , especially because that headline would be positive  here


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Jun 8, 2022)

This edit summary from Wikipedia. IDK why I find this so funny but I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

WHERE IS HE


----------



## Filter (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533854187271950336


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535064322560303105


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536938327395680256


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 16, 2022)

My sense of humour is broken.


----------



## Punji (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 17, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> My sense of humour is broken.



Us when we go outside


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537816254714724354


----------



## Punji (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 20, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


need a "what has" AI done tag now


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2022)

this comment on spam threads


TyraWadman said:


> DUDE I JUST SAW THE 200 MG ONE FIRST WHY DIDNT YOU TELL ME YOU HAD SMALLER DOSES EVERYONE CALLS ME METAPOD NOW




although knowing there were 2 threads takes away from it a bit


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


>


can barely notice the color difference


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2022)

ok google sure that's what i was asking


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 21, 2022)

The plot thickens.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 22, 2022)

This never stops being funny to me


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Sent this to my boyfriend


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


I STAN THIS


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541119017104064514


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jun 29, 2022)

Bicycle Messenger: Someone here called Batman?
Batman: Yes, I'm Batman.

XD


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2022)

THEY LOOK SO HAPPY.


----------



## Punji (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Punji said:


>


Those guys are underappreciated


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Those guys are underappreciated


the free games are often demolike with expansions that cost as much as a normal game...


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2022)

Punji said:


>


or steam droping an old game to 99c because they are unsure it will run


----------



## Punji (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2022)

Every now and then, I remember about this video's existence. It still gets me.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Toll booth bled him dry, he has a right to be angry


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


>


No it is not, it’s just 33 more minutes of gay being amplified


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Gaymonth.exe has stopped responding


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Gaymonth.exe has stopped responding


reboots computer


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Computer blows up


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Computer blows up


aaaaaaaaaaaa
puts out fires


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 134741


Pearl, im kind of worried about being a [censored]


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

They’d be more mad if he put pineapple on the pizza


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 134741


That boy ain't right.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2022)

old but gold


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler if you don't want to know what's in this compilation



The section where it breaks out into Nyan Cat keeps having me busting out laughing,


 partially because of how random it is, and yet it sounds amazing. I could listen to that with Jerrod's drumming on repeat all day


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)

Because Texas and bigger, betterer bestest at... things....[/MEDIA]


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 6, 2022)

Not really online
I found some old mass-produced historical comics and I love the inconsistencies, most characters are reasonably detailed, then there's randomly one character with a lego face


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 7, 2022)

*floofs*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2022)

Vatnsgosi on TikTok
					

#duet with @normaler.devon daddy devon  you scared me




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2022)

Creepy pastas getting kinda wild. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545394894524628994


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544677954579472384


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm crying bro. Oh my fucking *god*.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 135219View attachment 135220
> I'm crying bro. Oh my fucking *god*.


seems good for a homemade tank


----------



## Thrashy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 11, 2022)

THE SCREAM X3X3X3X3


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Shyy (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

Going back to the classics. I miss late 00's YouTube so bad. You guys will never understand. 0:37 has been making me laugh for 13 years.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

Shyy said:


> View attachment 135412


"failed insanity plea"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

... mad vee


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 135424



Why you laughin at Ssaannttoo?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Why you laughin at Ssaannttoo?



that is ssaanntvee?!


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 13, 2022)

And he's not a side-dish either :3


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## SolDirix (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 17, 2022)

SolDirix said:


>


My scientific curiosity has been aroused


----------



## Punji (Jul 17, 2022)

This guy is so funny.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> This guy is so funny.


Cry about it


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 18, 2022)

SolDirix said:


>


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Jul 19, 2022)

amaterasu, doge, cheemsburger, and shiranui (ookami) drawn by apticho | Danbooru
					

View this 1564x985 137 KB image




					danbooru.donmai.us


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

"lets make some eggs"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550418412496515073


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550972521394016256


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2022)

Dogs: *mad howling*

Human: *laughing*

Dog: I am deeply offended by that.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


"My leg!!!!"


----------



## Filter (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

Damn that got dark fast.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2022)

How was this video SO funny?
How do you make something this fucking funny? I remember this video *killing* me in high school and it is still so fucking hilarious. Maybe because I remember the hype for the game being this crazy.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 27, 2022)

Florida man drives to Space Force base to ‘warn the government’ about ‘US aliens fighting with Chinese dragons’
					

A Florida man has been arrested for attempting to break into the Patrick Space Force Base using a stolen truck to warn the U.S. government of a war between aliens and Chinese dragons.  Corey Johnson, 29, of Ocala, Florida, was arrested on Friday.  Florida Man drives stolen truck to Space Force...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2022)

Sound on. 



https://imgur.com/a/Wofhs62


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jul 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Florida man drives to Space Force base to ‘warn the government’ about ‘US aliens fighting with Chinese dragons’
> 
> 
> A Florida man has been arrested for attempting to break into the Patrick Space Force Base using a stolen truck to warn the U.S. government of a war between aliens and Chinese dragons.  Corey Johnson, 29, of Ocala, Florida, was arrested on Friday.  Florida Man drives stolen truck to Space Force...
> ...


Florida Man


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## YAYBANANA (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Flamingo (Jul 29, 2022)

I spit my coffee out laughing. Also I know who you are, but nice try on the proxies.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 136562
> I spit my coffee out laughing. Also I know who you are, but nice try on the proxies.


Sorry, reminded me of this


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 136562
> I spit my coffee out laughing. Also I know who you are, but nice try on the proxies.


Flamingo’s had an exciting past couple weeks


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2022)

@Flamingo is a major is I remember.  As a retired SNCO, I would say by this point, he either has or is seeing far worse (NOT a challenge) than this level of childish behavior.

Also, I meant the South Park as a riff on the names because it was self amusing sarcasm.  Just to put it out there.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> @Flamingo is a major is I remember.  As a retired SNCO, I would say by this point, he either has or is seeing far worse (NOT a challenge) than this level of childish behavior.
> 
> Also, I meant the South Park as a riff on the names because it was self amusing sarcasm.  Just to put it out there.


I see, there are quite a few military veterans here, you all have my respect and now I know not to mess with the pink bird


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I see, there are quite a few military veterans here, you all have my respect and now I know not to mess with the pink bird


Didn't mean it that way, but thanks.

I just was saying I could see him rolling his eyes on it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Didn't mean it that way, but thanks.
> 
> I just was saying I could see him rolling his eyes on it.


Well it's true that Flamingo is a continuing source of inspiration to all of us. It's a shame that their two new fans seem to have mysteriously been deleted by the administration, Flamingo deserves more love.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> @Flamingo is a major is I remember.  As a retired SNCO, I would say by this point, he either has or is seeing far worse (NOT a challenge) than this level of childish behavior.
> 
> Also, I meant the South Park as a riff on the names because it was self amusing sarcasm.  Just to put it out there.


I've seen things.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 29, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Well it's true that Flamingo is a continuing source of inspiration to all of us. It's a shame that their two new fans seem to have mysteriously been deleted by the administration, Flamingo deserves more love.


Aw thanks. And no worries I've got a thick skin.


----------



## Punji (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


My Husky, to a 'T'!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 30, 2022)

Anything that has to do with parade of clowns also known as Freefurall22 is pretty funny


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 31, 2022)

This is art.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2022)

My sense of humor is broken.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 2, 2022)

The rage in some people, funny


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

Found this cute, funny and rather wholesome.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Found this cute, funny and rather wholesome.


I LUVS Green and Blue Fox!
;-)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> I LUVS Green and Blue Fox!
> ;-)


Aye. They always make my day better.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 2, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/maybemaybemaybe/comments/weejvj


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>








You're my wife now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't know how I've gone 3 years having never seen this. Shit's killing me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555700432512622594


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

very obscure TCAP joke


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 13, 2022)

Why wouldn't the Green Eggs & Ham series include a tribute to Les Miserables?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558226825083486209


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 17, 2022)

This meme is awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 19, 2022)

Pure Laughter. Like, I feel like the VA legit was dying in that booth. xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2022)

He was arguing at the RV park, Florida cops say. Then he pulled a problem from his butt
					

A man in Florida was arrested on drug charges at an RV park after the situation escalated, police say.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560291644594946048


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561292436550434817


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562230288998027264


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 25, 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg is hiding his actual project (a time machine to the 1990s) underneath a corporate rebranding, we're all misunderstanding the four heads play!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 27, 2022)

: o


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465014942172602380


----------



## Punji (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 28, 2022)

Just a stupid thing, whenever someone mentions 'ask reddit' I hear "ass credit"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 28, 2022)

I was today years old when i finally understood this joke.


----------



## Punji (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 30, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


>



Painfully accurate. TuT


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm sure it's not for everyone, but damn, laughed so hard at most of these that I was hacking lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2022)

I watched this movie for the first time after seeing meme pics for ages. Then I watched it like 8 more times.
This is one of the main scenes that killed me. Why was this movie *SO *fucking funny?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/bioniclememes/comments/wxqxkt


----------



## Servyl (Aug 31, 2022)

This shit had me _cackling_


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 2, 2022)

Why the fuck do I find this funny?


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 3, 2022)

He should have just ram-raided a bank, like normal people.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565764351725821953


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 16, 2022)

One of my top favorite Family Guy clips.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 17, 2022)

MY FUCKING STOMACH!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 17, 2022)

It took me a moment to understand why there were so many results related to Chuck e cheese's among results for this Greek/Turkish song




Apparently the title sounds a little bit like chuck e cheese
I mean it's the only thing I can think of that sort of makes sense
Thanks youtube you ruined this song for me now I can only hear her sing about chuck e cheese


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Sep 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574097825306234891


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574097825306234891


Terrifying and hilarious


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2022)

Just got an ad from microsoft saying I can earn a 1.25$ Amazon giftcard for searching with bing for 5 days.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575208253071720450


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575280208386658304


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>



Well she's got gloves on at least.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575473269351845888
@Fallowfox


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just got an ad from microsoft saying I can earn a 1.25$ Amazon giftcard for searching with bing for 5 days.


Who would waste such a great deal? XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Lexiand (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575233384565338112


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 1, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/dalle2/comments/xt18bs


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Oct 2, 2022)

but dead puppies also don't bite people


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 6, 2022)

Here ya go...... it was in the local paper today.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 6, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575208253071720450


HELL!
YES!!
LOL  omgs, my sides!
:-D


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 14, 2022)

The your childhood ruined page on Facebook. They take children's books and make the titles vulgar and hilarious and edit the pictures on the cover


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 14, 2022)

Anyone else here a fan or Drawfee?


----------



## Funeralprime (Oct 14, 2022)

I always play this when I need to laugh so not totally spontaneous but


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## pippi (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 16, 2022)

You know I had to revisit this video. It just gets funnier every single time


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2022)

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581890525350998017


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

How do people actually post pictures and links here that work, I can't seem to get it to work for the life of me


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> How do people actually post pictures and links here that work, I can't seem to get it to work for the life of me


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Ramjet said:


>


Thanks real helpful, I was trying to be serious


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Oct 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Thanks real helpful, I was trying to be serious



Lol


View the specific image you want in it's own window and copy the url, that usually works from most sources.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 18, 2022)

Had this stuck in my head while at work


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

I love the internet so much.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 20, 2022)

The algorithm nearly killed me… again!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 21, 2022)

HOW








						✂️ Runaway
					

10 seconds · Clipped by Gushousekai195 · Original video "The Police Put Milk on His Door" by Daily Dose Of Internet




					youtube.com


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm dead


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2022)

I need dark humor...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

https://media.tenor.com/kN6n47GKHJkAAAAM/bread_roll.gif


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2022)

This is like the most I could at least summom a face palm for while sitting in a lecture.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2022)

Too lazy to find the cute thread, y'all need to see this. https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFBbSvrr/


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2022)

tiktok is evil not going to their site


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Not really laughed, but impressed, I love the Merkins and the Slashstreet Boys, they took a bunch of movie killers and made them into a 90's boyband and do Halloween themed parodies of killing. This one is an original, but I could actually see it on the radio charts, complete with 90's dance routines..lol


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 29, 2022)

1921 meme format


----------



## Filter (Oct 29, 2022)

I was reading positive reviews of a wristwatch. One of the reviewers described it as "timeless" among other things. Sounds more like a bracelet.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 29, 2022)

It's becoming that time of year, here is my favorite Christmas song/ Ikea commercial..lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2022)

I made my own


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I made my own


Batmans's Joker vs College cosplayer Joker


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

That's more like the we have Batman at home when you ask your mom


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

https://i.etsystatic.com/6423970/r/il/15c401/3959256411/il_1588xN.3959256411_pu9n.jpg


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 31, 2022)

He tried


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586923454749892609


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

"More espresso = less depresso... *takes a sip* I'm still depressed but now IM FAST"


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2022)

Twitter's impending collapse.  It just makes me smile.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 4, 2022)

https://pyzal.com/the-legs-of-zuckerbergs-avatar-in-the-metaverse-were-fake/# this is absurd and pathetic to the point of hilarity


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2022)

This video has been killing me for 6 years.


----------



## ClovenCrown (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589703380183941120


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't see anything...LOL


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

John Cena movies​ 
Do you know what all John Cena movies have in common?

I haven’t seen any of them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

This was in my recommend and YouTube once again didn't fail in recommending me something I'd laugh at.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

What a cute parakeet!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 9, 2022)

wtf did I just watch this series goes into untamed territory XD


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> wtf did I just watch this series goes into untamed territory XD


Well... That was something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2022)

This is still my favorite Pokemon related joke.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

still makes me laugh, as well as a good tune, I don't know what I like about Jack Black more, some of his movies or his Band


----------



## ben909 (Nov 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This is still my favorite Pokemon related joke.



*angry vaporeon sounds * (did not have sound on so if that was important i missed it)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *angry vaporeon sounds * (did not have sound on so if that was important i missed it)


Well, you see. The joke is that Vaporeon just happens to be one of the internet's favourite Pokémon for a certain reason. If that's why you're favourite Pokémon is Vaporeon, go to horny jail. (Refuring to those people)


----------



## ben909 (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, you see. The joke is that Vaporeon just happens to be one of the internet's favourite Pokémon for a certain reason. If that's why you're favourite Pokémon is Vaporeon, go to horny jail. (Refuring to those people)


its not, i liked them in pokemon conquest, and many other games, i changed my character from a swampert because i like sp attack like things in games, and have a ranged preference in most games rather then a physical one


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its not, i liked them in pokemon conquest, and many other games, i changed my character from a swampert because i like sp attack like things in games, and have a ranged preference in most games rather then a physical one


that's fine. Everyone has a reason one Pokémon or another is their favourite.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

This beer commercial has always lifted my spirits. Man is just dancing with beer at the brewery. 
Behind the scenes: "Brewed with pleasure to give pleasure" Zhatetsky Goose non-alcoholic. At the end of the video, he the always says "gooood"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2022)

"My cheemsical romance"


----------



## Woozle (Nov 14, 2022)

TAKE IT OUT CHRISTOPHER IS CHOKING.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

https://i.imgflip.com/70jjm3.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 16, 2022)

*What to do if you are a dog.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2022)

my internet sketch diary
					

23 • she/they • latina




					www.tumblr.com


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


>


That was a great film ngl


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593853743858176000


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Dear lord Arceus


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593918199141060608


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593332516571779073


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 23, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


>


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


>


The faster the...
bjs?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The faster the...
> bjs?


THATS WHAT IM SAAAAAYING. 

he OBVIOUSLY has the lungs for it, and look how FAST this man is going. Stop preaching and get on your knees and start worshipping frfr. GOD MADE YOU WITH A PURPOSE IN MIND MY MAN


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

Okay, upon further inspection of this guy I would like to say... I only knew of him from his screaming, not from anything else he said :I


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 28, 2022)

Filter said:


>



“No goddamn scalies in my household!!!”
Furry racism confirmed


----------



## ben909 (Nov 28, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> “No goddamn scalies in my household!!!”
> Furry racism confirmed


won't furry raceism be from breed to breed of the same species, otherwise its a lager grouping


----------



## Punji (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

Daily Mail Video - Adorable baby seal is super chatty | Facebook | By Daily Mail Video | That just sealed the deal, I’m getting one
					

1.5M views, 48K likes, 78K loves, 4.4K comments, 23K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Daily Mail Video: That just sealed the deal, I’m getting one




					fb.watch


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Punji said:


>


I feel that


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2022)

My face hurts just seeing them hold those smiles for so long. They nailed those stiff movements though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 30, 2022)

Daurvn said:


>


r/elephantsfuckingcars
The more disturbing version of 
r/dragonsfuckingcars


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Servyl (Nov 30, 2022)

My friend calling me a skin-walker after my two month disappearance. XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Ho Ho Homicide
					

An animated gif. Make your own gifs with our Animated Gif Maker.




					imgflip.com


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 2, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


>


Average shopping cart in London


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 5, 2022)

The last person pushes a button thread here


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


>



Made this meme


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599849258991030272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599219174638727170


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 5, 2022)

Can't post because _reasons _but I must mention it, I was literally laughing so hard that I got sick & dizzy.

A badly stoned guy trying to sing Gregorian chant.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 6, 2022)

This isn't funny but it made me laugh because it's such a fucking random thing to upload onto YouTube.

Yum.


----------



## Punji (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/W6hReu7


----------



## redhusky (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

FACTS (Don't watch if easily offended)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

(once again don't watch if you are faint of heart)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600525121717997570


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2022)

Are NFTs the scourge that's going to make animation regress? HAHAHA this garbage looks like Food Fight


----------



## Woozle (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602852026311790592


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603141333014937600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603165402493853703


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## nemenemoneme (Dec 15, 2022)

This Bayonetta edit had me cackling when I first saw it


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 15, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


Angy chonk


----------



## Woozle (Dec 17, 2022)

"Why do I hear boss music?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2022)

My Amazon account got hacked but they tried to buy something I couldn't afford. >B)


----------



## Woozle (Dec 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 18, 2022)

I couldnt find a mirror


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2022)

The cursed world of North Korean mukbang


----------



## Woozle (Dec 19, 2022)

Derp.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2022)

China's Communist Party Mouthpiece Mistakes Fetish Porn for  US Lethal Injection Execution
					

Xinhua and Global Times publish snaps from lethal Injection porn movie purportedly showing execution of American female convict




					www.ibtimes.co.uk


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 19, 2022)

Last thing I laughed about online? An hour ago or so, I was talking to someone on another forum and searched up this video to send in reference to a conversation about gaming mods.


----------



## Dragon64 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## WatermelonCollie (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Woozle (Dec 24, 2022)

WatermelonCollie said:


>



"What is clocks?"


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

Victorian Christmas was quite Eldritch! ;


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

Ok, some of the signs make a good point. X3


----------



## Rimna (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Because we were ALL thinking it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


This gives me such Xenogears vibes! o_o;


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Woozle (Dec 26, 2022)

This didn't make me laugh, it made me dawwww.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Dec 27, 2022)

This guy, this video...


----------



## redhusky (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 27, 2022)

This dog understood the assignment
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2022)

*L**    M    F    A    O
L    M    F    A    O
L    M    F    A    O
L    M    F    A    O
L    M    F    A    **O*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)

It's comical to know that some of the same skeptical arguments about Bible stories are nowhere near new.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


>


How DARE you! >


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2022)

This kid is fucking GREAT bro. 

First he crashed the Game Awards and now he's trolling OnlyFans hoes.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608892300041818112


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2022)

This kid and the JetBlue Airlines Burger King crown troll are two of my favorite people ever.
Fucking unstoppable.
Holy shit, I'm *CRYING*, bro.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)

The thing about Seuss is that he always finds a way to stay relevant! Meanwhile on Twitter.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 31, 2022)

One good laugh before bedtime!


----------

